# September October buddy:)



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone!! 

I am 5 weeks and 2 days today, and looking for a bump buddy to be on this special journey with!:)


----------



## Mississippi03

Im only 3+5 but would love to join you


----------



## Khadijah-x

Great!!:) how are you &#9825; and when are you due? 

I am 5+4 today and you are a week and 4 days behind.. cute! Would love to buddy up. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mississippi03

They havent done dating on me yet obviously but im guessing oct 9? You?

Ive been pretty fine.. Last night i made spaghetti and the sauce turned me off so i ate plain noodles lol and today ive had intense sharp twunges anout 2-3 inches below my belly button.. Not sure if thats normal? But otherwise im great lol

How about you??


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mississippi03 said:


> They havent done dating on me yet obviously but im guessing oct 9? You?
> 
> Ive been pretty fine.. Last night i made spaghetti and the sauce turned me off so i ate plain noodles lol and today ive had intense sharp twunges anout 2-3 inches below my belly button.. Not sure if thats normal? But otherwise im great lol
> 
> How about you??

Yes I worked out my own date from LMP and I'm due 26th of September. Doc dated me at that too :) 

I've been feeling OK, hot flushes tender breasts shiny nails! Waves of sickness but not too intense yet. My main symptom is tiredness to the max!


----------



## Mississippi03

I havent gotten there yet lol my nipples are a tad tender but thats ok


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mississippi03 said:


> I havent gotten there yet lol my nipples are a tad tender but thats ok

Ahh most started to come around 4 weeks for me that's how I knew I was pregnant! Now they have just more sore! Is this #1 for you :)


----------



## Mississippi03

This is my first..

Lol and today i hit four weeks ahhhh lol


----------



## LauT

Hi ladies, I'm around 4 weeks 3 days today. No symptoms really as yet, just tiredness like you! 

So have you told anyone yet?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mississippi03 said:


> This is my first..
> 
> Lol and today i hit four weeks ahhhh lol

Ahhh that's exciting!! Have you been testing still like me?? I was crazy to see line progression and it did stress me out not seeing dark lines on the 10miu cheapie tests but I realised they are useless! Only these past 2 days I've had dark lines on them. I found out at 4 weeks (days before AF was due) with a VERY faint positive that I couldn't account for anything then many more very faints then a nice line on a FRER at 4 weeks 3 days &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

:wave: I think we have the same due date! 

I'm 26th September but fully expecting to go into October as my first was 10 days late and my second was 8 days late.

I've done quite a few tests too. My last digi said 2-3 weeks


----------



## Mississippi03

Ive told my family and i regret it.. Its only caused fights about the fact that im unwilling to tell my grandparents yet.. To the point my dad told me he didnt give a shit that he was telling them anyway and i walked out


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mississippi03 said:


> Ive told my family and i regret it.. Its only caused fights about the fact that im unwilling to tell my grandparents yet.. To the point my dad told me he didnt give a shit that he was telling them anyway and i walked out

Oh no! That should be your choice hunny, I am sorry for that! Is there any reason why you don't want to tell your Grandparents? 

You are pregnant this is a happy exciting time dont let anything ruin that :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> :wave: I think we have the same due date!
> 
> I'm 26th September but fully expecting to go into October as my first was 10 days late and my second was 8 days late.
> 
> I've done quite a few tests too. My last digi said 2-3 weeks

Yay! 26th!! This is (God willing) my first earth child so I could be under or over who knows :kiss: I expect it to change at the dating scan too. 
How are you feeling?

I am tempted to test again in a few days to get a 3+ :dohh:


----------



## kaths101

Just seen we had our BFP on the same day too Khadijah :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippi03

Khadijah-x said:


> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive told my family and i regret it.. Its only caused fights about the fact that im unwilling to tell my grandparents yet.. To the point my dad told me he didnt give a shit that he was telling them anyway and i walked out
> 
> Oh no! That should be your choice hunny, I am sorry for that! Is there any reason why you don't want to tell your Grandparents?
> 
> You are pregnant this is a happy exciting time dont let anything ruin that :hugs:Click to expand...

Im only four weeks and in dec i lost one at 4+3... Dh didnt even want us telling anyone until after my six week scan

My grandma also has alzheimers and im afraid she will forget its a secret and tell everyone


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mississippi03 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi03 said:
> 
> 
> Ive told my family and i regret it.. Its only caused fights about the fact that im unwilling to tell my grandparents yet.. To the point my dad told me he didnt give a shit that he was telling them anyway and i walked out
> 
> Oh no! That should be your choice hunny, I am sorry for that! Is there any reason why you don't want to tell your Grandparents?
> 
> You are pregnant this is a happy exciting time dont let anything ruin that :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im only four weeks and in dec i lost one at 4+3... Dh didnt even want us telling anyone until after my six week scan
> 
> My grandma also has alzheimers and im afraid she will forget its a secret and tell everyoneClick to expand...

I am sorry your family don't understand. Explain that after your previous loss you would rather know things are doing OK this time. It's only a few weeks difference I can't see any issue with that. Hope it settles down for you x


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Just seen we had our BFP on the same day too Khadijah :thumbup:

Now THAT is too spooky!! :happydance:

My line was SOOOO faint when i first tested! Did you have any symptoms that made you test?


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen we had our BFP on the same day too Khadijah :thumbup:
> 
> Now THAT is too spooky!! :happydance:
> 
> My line was SOOOO faint when i first tested! Did you have any symptoms that made you test?Click to expand...

Mine was very faint too, so much so I couldn't believe it! 
I just KNEW, I don't know how and why. But almost straight after we dtd I felt pregnant, so so weird. No symptoms as such but just a feeling
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen we had our BFP on the same day too Khadijah :thumbup:
> 
> Now THAT is too spooky!! :happydance:
> 
> My line was SOOOO faint when i first tested! Did you have any symptoms that made you test?Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was very faint too, so much so I couldn't believe it!
> I just KNEW, I don't know how and why. But almost straight after we dtd I felt pregnant, so so weird. No symptoms as such but just a feelingClick to expand...

That is strange!! Amazing how we know our own bodies. I was saying to OH I just knew but he thought I was crazy. Then my tattoo went itchy and raised, my nails were super shiny, I had a break out of spots and my boobs were tender earlier than when they start for AF. We married 4 weeks ago and only started TTC then so think we were in shock and denial! I took a midstream 1st aid brand test and I got the faintest of lines! I was with my best friend and she said that IS a positive! I could only see it when I took it out the case and I couldn't get excited with it being so faint! My last 2 pregnancies I got very dark lines straight away so I didn't know what to think!

I ordered thirty 10miu tests and they were stark white saying that they are meant to pick it up early! Then over next few days I started seeing v v v slight lines on them. Still in denial. 

Then I brought a FRER and took it with evening urine and got a faint but clear positive line!! Still in denial..even now ha!


----------



## Khadijah-x

My first test..
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-29 23.14.12.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaths101

Yeah me too, even though my period hasn't arrived :haha:

I'm still testing, I had a 1-2 and 2-3 on the digi. I've got one more test left to get a 3+ (Hopefully Saturday) then I might just believe it! 
Trying to remain exited but cautious at the moment!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> My first test..

Yup I can see a line :thumbup:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ahh im going to try and get a 3+ too... have you tried opening the digis and checking the lines out? They are rather interesting when you know what you are looking at. I had two 2-3 week tests and worried me but I was given some information about the line shades and so opened it and saw progression even though no progression on the digi screen :) 

6 weeks today. I have a consultant appt on Tuesday, I have saw the midwife and I have my dating scan letter through! What about you &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Ahh im going to try and get a 3+ too... have you tried opening the digis and checking the lines out? They are rather interesting when you know what you are looking at. I had two 2-3 week tests and worried me but I was given some information about the line shades and so opened it and saw progression even though no progression on the digi screen :)
> 
> 6 weeks today. I have a consultant appt on Tuesday, I have saw the midwife and I have my dating scan letter through! What about you &#9825;

Hey, I did a test this morning and still 2-3!! :wacko:
I didn't know about opening them up, how interesting, I just opened my two latest up and they look pretty much the same but wonder if they are as dark as they can go. On the one with 2 lines though one is dark and one is fainter? Was yours? 

Wow you are so far ahead with your appointments, we can't even get in for our first appointment with the midwife until 8 weeks and then we get our dating scan letter. 
At your 20 week are you going to find out gender?

Just remembered that with my 2nd boy my lines never got really dark so hopefully it's nothing to worry about, I was expecting a 3+ today though :( 
Did you do one?


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Ahh im going to try and get a 3+ too... have you tried opening the digis and checking the lines out? They are rather interesting when you know what you are looking at. I had two 2-3 week tests and worried me but I was given some information about the line shades and so opened it and saw progression even though no progression on the digi screen :)
> 
> 6 weeks today. I have a consultant appt on Tuesday, I have saw the midwife and I have my dating scan letter through! What about you &#9825;
> 
> Hey, I did a test this morning and still 2-3!! :wacko:
> I didn't know about opening them up, how interesting, I just opened my two latest up and they look pretty much the same but wonder if they are as dark as they can go. On the one with 2 lines though one is dark and one is fainter? Was yours?
> 
> Wow you are so far ahead with your appointments, we can't even get in for our first appointment with the midwife until 8 weeks and then we get our dating scan letter.
> At your 20 week are you going to find out gender?
> 
> Just remembered that with my 2nd boy my lines never got really dark so hopefully it's nothing to worry about, I was expecting a 3+ today though :(
> Did you do one?Click to expand...

Hi :)

Do you have a picture of both the strips in the test? If so post them here maybe I can help :) 

Basically to be a 3+ the strip with the 1 line on has to be the same darkness as the 2 lines on the other strip. I expected a 2-3 when I still got a 1-2 and it did worry me but I really wouldn't rely on digis for progression. Have you taken any other tests for line darkness? I haven't used another digi yet, I may soon!

To be honest I also wouldn't rely on any lines for progression, I am not one to talk as I test every day :dohh: but women have never got past a faint and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. Other women have had the darkest lines ever and didn't progress so well. It just worries us for no reason! I am really going to try (operative word!) to not buy anymore tests! I will post a pic of this weeks progression. 

Yes 8 weeks is when I would usually have be seen by a midwife, but because I have had 2 previous losses possibly due to my underactive thyroid, I have to be kept an eye on from day dot really. Extra bloods and maybe increasing my medication etc. I saw the midwife at 5 weeks and 4 days.

I don't think we are going to find out the gender at the 20 week but I may be tempted!! Are you? But I don't want to as it stands :) Did you find out with your others?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Line progression with crappy 10miu ICS which didn't show my BFP until days after other brands. But they are useful for POAS addicts like me!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-31 18.44.58.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kaths101

Wow that line progression Is good!! 

I want a surprise this time as we found out with my first two but OH is adamant he wants to know so we will probably find out. I have no patience at all so I will probably want to find out once I get to 20 weeks.

These were my lines, I can't remember which ones were today's :dohh: I think the top two!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Khadijah-x

The lines on the top one do look darker than the bottom :D that's how the digi reads the progression. Its when all 3 lines are the same that we should get a 3+ but some women never have strong lines so we may never get a 3+ and shouldn't worry about that :) Have you tried any other tests for progression?

Ah a surprise would be nice but being prepared is also nice :D xx


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> The lines on the top one do look darker than the bottom :D that's how the digi reads the progression. Its when all 3 lines are the same that we should get a 3+ but some women never have strong lines so we may never get a 3+ and shouldn't worry about that :) Have you tried any other tests for progression?
> 
> Ah a surprise would be nice but being prepared is also nice :D xx

I haven't tried any other tests, I should try a FRER again as that's what I did my very first test with, I'm not REALLY worried about the tests but will likely test again in a few days to see if I get a 3+ 
Felt really nauseous this morning so that made me feel better! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> The lines on the top one do look darker than the bottom :D that's how the digi reads the progression. Its when all 3 lines are the same that we should get a 3+ but some women never have strong lines so we may never get a 3+ and shouldn't worry about that :) Have you tried any other tests for progression?
> 
> Ah a surprise would be nice but being prepared is also nice :D xx
> 
> I haven't tried any other tests, I should try a FRER again as that's what I did my very first test with, I'm not REALLY worried about the tests but will likely test again in a few days to see if I get a 3+
> Felt really nauseous this morning so that made me feel better! XClick to expand...

I have ordered 2 more Clearblue... You tempted me!! It will be here in a few days (which is good as I was tempted to buy one from the chemist but at least I have to wait a few days now!) And I'm hoping it does say 3+... why do we do this to ourselves? I really want another FRER or some cheap asda or tesco tests but why??? I have had great dark lines on the ICS which started off very faint so I'm not sure why I'm even still testing!! 

I have brought a doppler too.. lol! I've seen a HB picked up at 7 weeks with the Sonoline B so I ordered one! I can't wait to try and use it! Do you have one? 

Ah yes the sickness is a good sign... that's your 3+ right there for you!:D


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> The lines on the top one do look darker than the bottom :D that's how the digi reads the progression. Its when all 3 lines are the same that we should get a 3+ but some women never have strong lines so we may never get a 3+ and shouldn't worry about that :) Have you tried any other tests for progression?
> 
> Ah a surprise would be nice but being prepared is also nice :D xx
> 
> I haven't tried any other tests, I should try a FRER again as that's what I did my very first test with, I'm not REALLY worried about the tests but will likely test again in a few days to see if I get a 3+
> Felt really nauseous this morning so that made me feel better! XClick to expand...
> 
> I have ordered 2 more Clearblue... You tempted me!! It will be here in a few days (which is good as I was tempted to buy one from the chemist but at least I have to wait a few days now!) And I'm hoping it does say 3+... why do we do this to ourselves? I really want another FRER or some cheap asda or tesco tests but why??? I have had great dark lines on the ICS which started off very faint so I'm not sure why I'm even still testing!!
> 
> I have brought a doppler too.. lol! I've seen a HB picked up at 7 weeks with the Sonoline B so I ordered one! I can't wait to try and use it! Do you have one?
> 
> Ah yes the sickness is a good sign... that's your 3+ right there for you!:DClick to expand...

Haha this is so funny, only tonight I have been looking at dopplers, the sonoline B..very nearly bought one then thought I will wait until I'm 8 weeks so I don't get impatient And try and use it too early! Yes I had one with both of mine but sold it thinking I was having no more Babies :dohh:
Definitely NEED one though as I had a missed miscarriage with my first baby :cry: after that I have been so paranoid and the Doppler really puts my mind at rest so will definitely be getting one again. You would think after two babies I would settle a bit but I cant, I'm a worrier and this feels like my first pregnancy all over again! 
I'm taking the nausea feeling as a good sign, definitely worse in the mornings but eating settles it. 
Are you having many other symptoms? I'm getting heartburn, I'm living on TUMS at the moment x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha really!! That's spooky that we both been doppler looking!

I'm sorry for your loss.. I also had a MMC gestation 8 and half weeks found out at 12 week scan so using the doppler after that time would make the world of difference to settling my mind! I made an oath I wouldn't try using it to early as I have zero patience or will power lol! 

My boobs are SO sore. I am irritable. Watery mouth and queasy. Loss of appetite. Frequent urination. Acne and wind... The joys! :D 

Ahh bless you. No matter how many pregnancies they are still always so worrying!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Ha really!! That's spooky that we both been doppler looking!
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.. I also had a MMC gestation 8 and half weeks found out at 12 week scan so using the doppler after that time would make the world of difference to settling my mind! I made an oath I wouldn't try using it to early as I have zero patience or will power lol!
> 
> My boobs are SO sore. I am irritable. Watery mouth and queasy. Loss of appetite. Frequent urination. Acne and wind... The joys! :D
> 
> Ahh bless you. No matter how many pregnancies they are still always so worrying!

Wow I had a mmc a few days before my scan! With Both of mine I just had to find a heartbeat before my scan so I knew I wasn't going into bad news. I will try again with this one! Actually makes me look forward to the scan and not dread it! I know more things could go wrong but just knowing there is a heartbeat is a massive hurdle. 

Haha it's all so glamorous this pregnancy lark! My boobs are not sore this time but were with my first two. The nausea and sick feeling is worse though I think. It comes in waves and comes on so quick, I fear I will not make the toilet one day!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Ha really!! That's spooky that we both been doppler looking!
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.. I also had a MMC gestation 8 and half weeks found out at 12 week scan so using the doppler after that time would make the world of difference to settling my mind! I made an oath I wouldn't try using it to early as I have zero patience or will power lol!
> 
> My boobs are SO sore. I am irritable. Watery mouth and queasy. Loss of appetite. Frequent urination. Acne and wind... The joys! :D
> 
> Ahh bless you. No matter how many pregnancies they are still always so worrying!
> 
> Wow I had a mmc a few days before my scan! With Both of mine I just had to find a heartbeat before my scan so I knew I wasn't going into bad news. I will try again with this one! Actually makes me look forward to the scan and not dread it! I know more things could go wrong but just knowing there is a heartbeat is a massive hurdle.
> 
> Haha it's all so glamorous this pregnancy lark! My boobs are not sore this time but were with my first two. The nausea and sick feeling is worse though I think. It comes in waves and comes on so quick, I fear I will not make the toilet one day!Click to expand...

That is exactly what I think! I want my scan to be a happy time and not me having such dread that im shaking and petrified! Finding a HB after 9 weeks will really settle my mind and allow me to be excited for my scan. As you say things can go wrong but the HB for me is what I need to settle my mind. 

I feel worse in the evenings.. how strange! My boobs hurt more in the evenings and I feel sicker in the evenings. I'm able to control it at the moment and I just dry heave alot. I have no appetite until the most inconvenient time like..midnight. poor hubby..:happydance:


----------



## kaths101

My sickness Is definitely worse in the morning, my youngest has a smelly nappy this morning and oh my word I can't even be close to him without heaving and feeling sick..not sure how this is going to work. I need a nose peg :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> My sickness Is definitely worse in the morning, my youngest has a smelly nappy this morning and oh my word I can't even be close to him without heaving and feeling sick..not sure how this is going to work. I need a nose peg :haha:

Oh no!!! I'm lucky it's #1.. I just nap all day and no nappies lol! I have it all to look forward to :haha: 

I had my consultant app today who has increased my medication and said ill have regular bloods for my thyroid levels to be kept an eye on. Feeing more positive about this pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> My sickness Is definitely worse in the morning, my youngest has a smelly nappy this morning and oh my word I can't even be close to him without heaving and feeling sick..not sure how this is going to work. I need a nose peg :haha:
> 
> Oh no!!! I'm lucky it's #1.. I just nap all day and no nappies lol! I have it all to look forward to :haha:
> 
> I had my consultant app today who has increased my medication and said ill have regular bloods for my thyroid levels to be kept an eye on. Feeing more positive about this pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...

Naps!? What are they? I So wish I could nap but my two just won't, by 8pm when they are in bed I'm ready to drop! So tired..
Glad you are feeling more positive :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> My sickness Is definitely worse in the morning, my youngest has a smelly nappy this morning and oh my word I can't even be close to him without heaving and feeling sick..not sure how this is going to work. I need a nose peg :haha:
> 
> Oh no!!! I'm lucky it's #1.. I just nap all day and no nappies lol! I have it all to look forward to :haha:
> 
> I had my consultant app today who has increased my medication and said ill have regular bloods for my thyroid levels to be kept an eye on. Feeing more positive about this pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Naps!? What are they? I So wish I could nap but my two just won't, by 8pm when they are in bed I'm ready to drop! So tired..
> Glad you are feeling more positive :)Click to expand...

Hehe oh no! I'm making the most of them :D 

Shattered..... 

No appetite tonight... haven't eaten!


----------



## kaths101

I just did another test tonight- yup I'm addicted. The line is a lot darker than the test line! I have got them the right way round haven't i?!

I'm the other way - can't stop eating!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kburt

Hey ladies! I hope you all don't mind me joining you? My EDD is September 29th, but they won't see me here until I am 10 weeks along, so we shall see if that date changes! 
I'm sick as a dog...&#128542;


----------



## Khadijah-x

Kburt said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all don't mind me joining you? My EDD is September 29th, but they won't see me here until I am 10 weeks along, so we shall see if that date changes!
> I'm sick as a dog...&#128542;

Welcome!!! Great to have you here and congratulations! No doubt all our dates will change somewhat after scans! 

Blah I don't feel too bad with sickness just always queasy and in the evenings I totally lose my appetite. Went to bed with nothing last night!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> I just did another test tonight- yup I'm addicted. The line is a lot darker than the test line! I have got them the right way round haven't i?!
> 
> I'm the other way - can't stop eating!!

Wow your test line stole all the ink.. lol!!! Super dark!!! 

I'm awaiting my CBD and I shall be cracking that open to see the lines too :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Kburt said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all don't mind me joining you? My EDD is September 29th, but they won't see me here until I am 10 weeks along, so we shall see if that date changes!
> I'm sick as a dog...&#128542;

:wave: hey, nice to see someone else at the end of September. Usually in September groups im always one of the last waiting for my baby. My first was the 27th and second 21st so with both I had to wait for everyone's else to have their babies :) Will be nice to have some girls to hang out with at the end :happydance:
I am thinking I will have an October baby as both of mine were late. October 4th is mine and OHS get together anniversary and the 5th is my mum and dads anniversary so will be nice if baby came on one of those days :) 
I'm feeling ropey this morning too!


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm soooooo RATTY!!! I live with my inlaws and bless them for always checking on me and asking if I'm OK and what's wrong with me... 

I'm pregnant that's what.. ha! It's lovely but it gets a bit much sometimes when I'm already emotional and sensitive.. 

Asking what's wrong with me, why do I feel ill. ..

I want to run away and hide in a cave.. me and my babyandbump app :D


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> I'm soooooo RATTY!!! I live with my inlaws and bless them for always checking on me and asking if I'm OK and what's wrong with me...
> 
> I'm pregnant that's what.. ha! It's lovely but it gets a bit much sometimes when I'm already emotional and sensitive..
> 
> Asking what's wrong with me, why do I feel ill. ..
> 
> I want to run away and hide in a cave.. me and my babyandbump app :D

I take it they don't know! I can't remember if I said but I live with my parents and I'm sure my mum keeps looking at my stomach funny. I am mega bloated and being my third I think it is obvious. I'm just scared to tell her! :haha:
How can I be in my 30s and scared to tell her :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo RATTY!!! I live with my inlaws and bless them for always checking on me and asking if I'm OK and what's wrong with me...
> 
> I'm pregnant that's what.. ha! It's lovely but it gets a bit much sometimes when I'm already emotional and sensitive..
> 
> Asking what's wrong with me, why do I feel ill. ..
> 
> I want to run away and hide in a cave.. me and my babyandbump app :D
> 
> I take it they don't know! I can't remember if I said but I live with my parents and I'm sure my mum keeps looking at my stomach funny. I am mega bloated and being my third I think it is obvious. I'm just scared to tell her! :haha:
> How can I be in my 30s and scared to tell her :haha:Click to expand...

No no, that's the crazy part, they _do_ know... :dohh:


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo RATTY!!! I live with my inlaws and bless them for always checking on me and asking if I'm OK and what's wrong with me...
> 
> I'm pregnant that's what.. ha! It's lovely but it gets a bit much sometimes when I'm already emotional and sensitive..
> 
> Asking what's wrong with me, why do I feel ill. ..
> 
> I want to run away and hide in a cave.. me and my babyandbump app :D
> 
> I take it they don't know! I can't remember if I said but I live with my parents and I'm sure my mum keeps looking at my stomach funny. I am mega bloated and being my third I think it is obvious. I'm just scared to tell her! :haha:
> How can I be in my 30s and scared to tell her :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No no, that's the crazy part, they _do_ know... :dohh:Click to expand...

:saywhat::grr:
Haha that's funny and would irritate me too!


----------



## Khadijah-x

You haven't told your mum yet hehe!!! Are you planning to before 12 weeks?


----------



## MrsSmith54

Hey lady's I'm jumping in head first I'm 4 weeks 4 days due October 10th :happydance: first sonogram and appointment is Tuesday I'm keeping my fingers cross praying my little bug is a very sticky and healthy one. :baby:


----------



## Khadijah-x

MrsSmith54 said:


> Hey lady's I'm jumping in head first I'm 4 weeks 4 days due October 10th :happydance: first sonogram and appointment is Tuesday I'm keeping my fingers cross praying my little bug is a very sticky and healthy one. :baby:

Welcome!!! Great to have you here! That's very exciting about your sonogram and appointment, makes it all that more real doesn't it! I have a private scan booked for Saturday, I keep having dreams about it! Cannot wait but super scared... 

I pray you have an amazing sticking happy healthy pregnancy with your little bug :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Yeah me too, even though my period hasn't arrived :haha:
> 
> I'm still testing, I had a 1-2 and 2-3 on the digi. I've got one more test left to get a 3+ (Hopefully Saturday) then I might just believe it!
> Trying to remain exited but cautious at the moment!

Hey girl... did you get your 3+? I hadn't used a digi in about 2 weeks I think. Used one today and got my 3+. Was so happy to see it! I may stop testing now.... :D


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah me too, even though my period hasn't arrived :haha:
> 
> I'm still testing, I had a 1-2 and 2-3 on the digi. I've got one more test left to get a 3+ (Hopefully Saturday) then I might just believe it!
> Trying to remain exited but cautious at the moment!
> 
> Hey girl... did you get your 3+? I hadn't used a digi in about 2 weeks I think. Used one today and got my 3+. Was so happy to see it! I may stop testing now.... :DClick to expand...

I haven't tried again but I have got one ready and waiting :haha:
Congrats on the 3+ :happydance:

I don't know when I will tell my parents, I might just bring a baby home in 8 months time and see what they say :haha:

:wave: MrsSmith - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. I've finally booked my first midwife appointment but it's not until 24th February!


----------



## kaths101

I got a 3+ :happydance: - you're a bad influence on me Khadijah! :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> I got a 3+ :happydance: - you're a bad influence on me Khadijah! :haha:

You started it and made me buy the darn things :haha: 

Yay 3+!!!!! Bet your super relieved.. I know I was!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha! Maybe that may work.. or she may see your ever expanding waist line! 

I have a horrible headache... blah!!


----------



## kaths101

Haha - Yes was very relieved but I did expect it as I have been super sick today! Sick in the night, sick in the morning and felt sick all day! 
I now have a spare one though as I bought a twin pack! 

I think mum would suss it out, will have to tell her soon. One of my friends said she knew I was pregnant! Eek 
Mum will have to look after the boys for my scans and appointments so she will have to know soon.


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Haha - Yes was very relieved but I did expect it as I have been super sick today! Sick in the night, sick in the morning and felt sick all day!
> I now have a spare one though as I bought a twin pack!
> 
> I think mum would suss it out, will have to tell her soon. One of my friends said she knew I was pregnant! Eek
> Mum will have to look after the boys for my scans and appointments so she will have to know soon.

Yes she will! :D hope it goes well. Sure she will be very happy for you! As am I :hugs:

Oh no! Sorry to hear about your sickness. Last night I threw up 3 times and could eat at all. Haven't had an evening meal for days now. Mornings I feel fine, still a bit sicky as a very empty stomach but I can manage yoghurt and fruit but evenings, mo chance. Tonight my sis in laws are ordering Nandos, my fave! I just know I'm going to feel too rough to eat it...


----------



## kaths101

Ah you seem to be the opposite to me, I wake up and am sick all morning but by the evening I'm starving and eat like a horse! I'll eat your Nandos for you :haha:
The sickness in the morning is awful though! Urgh


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Ah you seem to be the opposite to me, I wake up and am sick all morning but by the evening I'm starving and eat like a horse! I'll eat your Nandos for you :haha:
> The sickness in the morning is awful though! Urgh

Thanks for the sympathy with my Nandos! :haha: 

Ewww I think I would prefer evening sickness so atleast I can just laze in bed! This morning I was blah. Felt ok. Had lunch really enjoyed a jacket potato! Now I have really bad diarrhoea and stomach pains :wacko:


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Ah you seem to be the opposite to me, I wake up and am sick all morning but by the evening I'm starving and eat like a horse! I'll eat your Nandos for you :haha:
> The sickness in the morning is awful though! Urgh
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy with my Nandos! :haha:
> 
> Ewww I think I would prefer evening sickness so atleast I can just laze in bed! This morning I was blah. Felt ok. Had lunch really enjoyed a jacket potato! Now I have really bad diarrhoea and stomach pains :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes morning sickness is just horrible, I hate being sick and then trying to organise children and get one to school for 9am is hard when feeling so horrible. 
I have stomach ache too, I think because im so hungry and feel better by dinner time I gorge on food! Argh. 
I think once out of 1st tri you start to feel better!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you seem to be the opposite to me, I wake up and am sick all morning but by the evening I'm starving and eat like a horse! I'll eat your Nandos for you :haha:
> The sickness in the morning is awful though! Urgh
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy with my Nandos! :haha:
> 
> Ewww I think I would prefer evening sickness so atleast I can just laze in bed! This morning I was blah. Felt ok. Had lunch really enjoyed a jacket potato! Now I have really bad diarrhoea and stomach pains :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes morning sickness is just horrible, I hate being sick and then trying to organise children and get one to school for 9am is hard when feeling so horrible.
> I have stomach ache too, I think because im so hungry and feel better by dinner time I gorge on food! Argh.
> I think once out of 1st tri you start to feel better!Click to expand...

We are 7 weeks today! :hugs: :happydance: 

It's past midnight here.... Our bean starts to move like a jumping bean this week :happydance:

How exciting...


----------



## kaths101

Woohoo and the size of a blueberry!! 
I always look forward to Saturday's knowing we've made another week! :happydance: I think I was 4 weeks and 3 days when I joined so the weeks are gradually going. Does seem to have gone slow though. 

Feeling a bit better today, had 2 ginger biscuits before I even got out of bed and that did the trick! Any excuse to eat ginger biscuits!! :coffee:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D 

Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away! 

Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D
> 
> Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away!
> 
> Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!

:happydance::happydance: that's great news, and lucky you having an early scan! Great everything is healthy and you've seen the heartbeat! 

I'm fully expecting to give birth in October! I'm thinking round about the 4th or 5th! 

How can something 4.3mm big give us so much grief?! :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D
> 
> Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away!
> 
> Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: that's great news, and lucky you having an early scan! Great everything is healthy and you've seen the heartbeat!
> 
> I'm fully expecting to give birth in October! I'm thinking round about the 4th or 5th!
> 
> How can something 4.3mm big give us so much grief?! :haha:Click to expand...

I know ha!!! So small yet causing so much might :haha:

We paid for the scan, £100 :dohh: well it was a gift.. but still not cheap! All worth it though. Amazing saw the yolk sac which is what causes us the grief.. darn yolk sac :growlmad::haha:


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D
> 
> Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away!
> 
> Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: that's great news, and lucky you having an early scan! Great everything is healthy and you've seen the heartbeat!
> 
> I'm fully expecting to give birth in October! I'm thinking round about the 4th or 5th!
> 
> How can something 4.3mm big give us so much grief?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ha!!! So small yet causing so much might :haha:
> 
> We paid for the scan, £100 :dohh: well it was a gift.. but still not cheap! All worth it though. Amazing saw the yolk sac which is what causes us the grief.. darn yolk sac :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

Aw I bet that really put your mind at rest though. I have had a 4d scan with both of my boys at 28 weeks And will this time. The time between the 20 week scan and birth is such a long time not to see how baby is getting on.. I like to see all its little fingers and toes too - make sure everything is present and correct and to reconfirm the gender! Everyone says I'm mad paying near £100 but it's well worth it in my eyes!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D
> 
> Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away!
> 
> Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: that's great news, and lucky you having an early scan! Great everything is healthy and you've seen the heartbeat!
> 
> I'm fully expecting to give birth in October! I'm thinking round about the 4th or 5th!
> 
> How can something 4.3mm big give us so much grief?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ha!!! So small yet causing so much might :haha:
> 
> We paid for the scan, £100 :dohh: well it was a gift.. but still not cheap! All worth it though. Amazing saw the yolk sac which is what causes us the grief.. darn yolk sac :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I bet that really put your mind at rest though. I have had a 4d scan with both of my boys at 28 weeks And will this time. The time between the 20 week scan and birth is such a long time not to see how baby is getting on.. I like to see all its little fingers and toes too - make sure everything is present and correct and to reconfirm the gender! Everyone says I'm mad paying near £100 but it's well worth it in my eyes!!Click to expand...

Before our scan my hubby said 'this is our only private scan right?' And I'm like :nope: no chance!!! :haha: 

I would love a 4d at around 28 weeks and like you say it breaks the time up! I'll convince him.. If not... I'll say it was given as a gift so we can't refuse :haha: I don't think we want to know the gender though so have to be careful not to show me any baby bits!!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Even slower for me now! Had an early scan today... dated 6 weeks 1 day! I don't have an average 28 day cycle more like 32 days plus. It was amazing nevertheless and I did think I'd be knocked back a few days. My EDD is 2nd of October now!:D
> 
> Baby measured 4.3mm, in the right place, all healthy and nice yolk sac, heart beating away!
> 
> Ginger biscuits didn't work for me today. Heaving out the car door on txmax car park... lol!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: that's great news, and lucky you having an early scan! Great everything is healthy and you've seen the heartbeat!
> 
> I'm fully expecting to give birth in October! I'm thinking round about the 4th or 5th!
> 
> How can something 4.3mm big give us so much grief?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ha!!! So small yet causing so much might :haha:
> 
> We paid for the scan, £100 :dohh: well it was a gift.. but still not cheap! All worth it though. Amazing saw the yolk sac which is what causes us the grief.. darn yolk sac :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I bet that really put your mind at rest though. I have had a 4d scan with both of my boys at 28 weeks And will this time. The time between the 20 week scan and birth is such a long time not to see how baby is getting on.. I like to see all its little fingers and toes too - make sure everything is present and correct and to reconfirm the gender! Everyone says I'm mad paying near £100 but it's well worth it in my eyes!!Click to expand...
> 
> Before our scan my hubby said 'this is our only private scan right?' And I'm like :nope: no chance!!! :haha:
> 
> I would love a 4d at around 28 weeks and like you say it breaks the time up! I'll convince him.. If not... I'll say it was given as a gift so we can't refuse :haha: I don't think we want to know the gender though so have to be careful not to show me any baby bits!!Click to expand...

Ahh yes they are good at staying away from the bits if you dont want to know! I've always classed the scans as my birthday present from OH, even though he doesn't know it! :haha:
You will love it! Sooo nice to see their little face and Jack was poking his tongue out in his and blowing bubbles :cloud9:
My boys looked so similar, the top one is Jack, the bottom one George :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wow amazing pictures!!! Did they look similar when they were born? It's well worth the money and I may pretend it's a gift from him too... haha  men don't understand these things lol! I think he will though when later on as it's such a good bonding session xx


----------



## kaths101

Um no not really, George was 3lbs heavier so he was chubbier, but they had the same features. It's funny now that they look completely different apart from when they have hats on and then they look identical! I think because Jack has dead straight hair and George has curly hair too! 
Wondering what and who this one will look like :thumbup:

Yes men definitely don't get it, I know Josh won't see the point in going for a 4d scan with this one, admittedly we haven't watched the DVDs since we had them done but I look at the pictures all the time...and I want all 3 of my babies to have the same. I don't want him or her to get older and ask where his/her dvd is!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ahhhhhh they sound so cute!!! 

Are you particular to any gender this time? I'm not bothered, Habib would like a girl, stereotype daddies princess!!! But he's happy either way especially with a first, zero preference to me :) 

I've had a tiny amount of mucus slightly tinged brown today, not 100% sure on the colour but still worried me. On edge!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Ahhhhhh they sound so cute!!!
> 
> Are you particular to any gender this time? I'm not bothered, Habib would like a girl, stereotype daddies princess!!! But he's happy either way especially with a first, zero preference to me :)
> 
> I've had a tiny amount of mucus slightly tinged brown today, not 100% sure on the colour but still worried me. On edge!

Umm I sway between wanting a girl then a boy :haha:
I would like a girl to do dresses and tights and hair and dancing, and obviously having 2 boys it would be nice to have a girl. Jack wants a sister too but then I think a boy would be nice, my two are so close and play nicely, I have the clothes (will definitely be cheaper!! :haha:), I know what I'm doing with boys. So yeah really I will be happy with what I'm given!!
My boys are so lovely, I will post a picture we had taken at christmas. 

How are you feeling now? I've had cramps all afternoon and stomach ache. I'm hoping trapped wind! I'm very gassy lately :blush:
Worrying isn't it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kaths101

..and I love this picture of George, my little curly haired boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ahhh check them out! They do look alike!!!!!! Very cute &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

I see, a boy would be what your used to but a girl would be something different but either way... or maybe... your having a boy AND a girl ha!! 


I'm feeling OK. Didn't have any more 'spotting' since 4pm thank goodness. I posted in first tri about it with a gross picture and most women said it was more like mucus. Nice! 

Ahh I've been so crampy since before my bfp! They are just like period pains even down my legs but then I realise it's definitely wind!


----------



## MrsSmith54

Just got back from my first official appointment and I don't even know how to take it. My baby or "sac" is measuring 4 weeks 5 days so either I ovulated late or it's not a viable pregnancy. Now to play the waiting game I had blood draw still waiting on the call and Thursday morning I have to go in again and then my doctor will determine which plan we are going to follow going forward :nope: ugh just as is was getting my hopes up.....


----------



## Khadijah-x

MrsSmith54 said:


> Just got back from my first official appointment and I don't even know how to take it. My baby or "sac" is measuring 4 weeks 5 days so either I ovulated late or it's not a viable pregnancy. Now to play the waiting game I had blood draw still waiting on the call and Thursday morning I have to go in again and then my doctor will determine which plan we are going to follow going forward :nope: ugh just as is was getting my hopes up.....

Hi there :hugs:

When I went for my scan, I was put back a week at first to 5+4, I was thinking what??! then she did a different angle and put me at 6+1 which was more like it. I was 7 weeks from LMP so she out me back 5 days which I expected and is extremely common as no one knows 100% what day they ovulated. Did you have a rough estimation? Being put back a week isn't major and happens all the time. You could still be in the 5 weeks and they didn't measure well enough or didn't get a good enough angle. Or you ovulated late! So many possibilities so I would really try not to worry at the moment. Early scans are not a reliable way of dating a pregnancy xx


----------



## kaths101

Ooh don't joke about twins, OH is convinced we are having twins!!? :haha:

Mrssmith, don't panic too much at the moment, I know easier said than done. Wait for your bloods as they are the best way to determine which way it is going. Will they tell you your blood results Thursday? Never had bloods taken so not sure how it works!


----------



## Khadijah-x

OH thought I was having twins too!!! One baby at the ultrasound. I joked with the sonographer but she said 'no no don't be so sure... There could always be one hiding' eek!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> OH thought I was having twins too!!! One baby at the ultrasound. I joked with the sonographer but she said 'no no don't be so sure... There could always be one hiding' eek!

Haha oops. I have heard stories of one twin hiding! 
How are you feeling now? Anymore weird discharge?

MrsSmith, how did you get on today?? :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

No thank goodness no more 'spotting' since. It was such a small amount and I couldn't 100% tell on the colour but with my history it really freaked me out! Nothing more since though thank goodness so all should be well &#9825; 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## kaths101

Hi, I have been feeling less sick until this Morning and then it came back with a vengeance! I had eaten ginger biscuits and the burning when they came up was horrible! I hate being sick. 
I'm just keeping busy with the boys to try and keep my mind off it. 

8 weeks today! (Ish) can't wait until I get an actual due date!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Hi, I have been feeling less sick until this Morning and then it came back with a vengeance! I had eaten ginger biscuits and the burning when they came up was horrible! I hate being sick.
> I'm just keeping busy with the boys to try and keep my mind off it.
> 
> 8 weeks today! (Ish) can't wait until I get an actual due date!

Heya! Sorry took a few days to reply. How are you feeling? Any new symptoms? I have crazy wind diarrhoea and the most horrible of headaches. Blah! 

Have you had any appointments for your dating scan?:D


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I have been feeling less sick until this Morning and then it came back with a vengeance! I had eaten ginger biscuits and the burning when they came up was horrible! I hate being sick.
> I'm just keeping busy with the boys to try and keep my mind off it.
> 
> 8 weeks today! (Ish) can't wait until I get an actual due date!
> 
> Heya! Sorry took a few days to reply. How are you feeling? Any new symptoms? I have crazy wind diarrhoea and the most horrible of headaches. Blah!
> 
> Have you had any appointments for your dating scan?:DClick to expand...

Hey I'm feeling pretty rubbish at the moment, the boys have been ill with a cold and a nasty cough and now I have it. I cough so much and then I'm sick which is horrible. My littlest has ended up awake and in bed with me the last two nights which has meant not much sleep for me! 
It's really strange but my appetite has really gone too. I get hungry, really hungry but when I eat I can't eat much and get full really easily. 
I've had crazy diarrhoea too, wonder if that is just a pregnancy symptom or part of the bug I've got! Either way it's not pleasant is it.
Haven't got anything for my dating scan yet, my midwife appoitment is next Tuesday so I will get it after that. 

How are you getting on? How's the MIL? :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh no that sounds so awful!!! Poor you and the boys I hope you feel much better soon :hugs:

I have diarrhoea too! Not every day maybe once every few days. The cramps with it are unreal!!! I'm sick as a dog today. I woke up this morning feeling OK and then worried why I didn't feel sick... :haha: then went to town and nearly puked about 5 times had to really hold it back. Blah! 

MIL lol... she's well. Think they all understanding how rough I feel now when they see me gag and run to the bathroom.. 

Do your little ones know about your pregnancy?


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Oh no that sounds so awful!!! Poor you and the boys I hope you feel much better soon :hugs:
> 
> I have diarrhoea too! Not every day maybe once every few days. The cramps with it are unreal!!! I'm sick as a dog today. I woke up this morning feeling OK and then worried why I didn't feel sick... :haha: then went to town and nearly puked about 5 times had to really hold it back. Blah!
> 
> MIL lol... she's well. Think they all understanding how rough I feel now when they see me gag and run to the bathroom..
> 
> Do your little ones know about your pregnancy?

I hate feeling and being sick! Urgh. At least mine now goes as soon as I am sick in the morning..I feel so sorry for these ladies that are sick all day! Must be awful. 

No the boys don't know yet, Though the morning after our BFP Jack (age 3) declares he is going to have a sister!! How strange is that and he has been saying it ever since...he tells EVERYONE so that's a bit awkward for the people that don't know im Pregnant lol. We won't tell him until we know everything is ok and possibly not until after the 20 week scan when we know the gender..so we can prepare him if it is not a sister! :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

That is very strange!! They say children have a sixth sense with these things! 

I was so violently sick tonight that I thought my head was going to explode. Blah! But ate my lamb chops straight after :hehe: 

I've had some more watery brown spotting tonight just a few spots. Terrifying!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi! I had a scan today due to the spotting I've been having. All seems well! Baby was fine with a very strong heart beat. Couldn't see any reason for the bleed. Still incredibly anxious. She put me back AGAIN. When you should be 9 weeks from LMP but I'm 7 weeks 4 days :) (I usually ovulate around day 20 that's why). But means I found out I was pregnant 8 days after ovulation!!!! Crazy...
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-20 10.45.54.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Hi! I had a scan today due to the spotting I've been having. All seems well! Baby was fine with a very strong heart beat. Couldn't see any reason for the bleed. Still incredibly anxious. She put me back AGAIN. When you should be 9 weeks from LMP but I'm 7 weeks 4 days :) (I usually ovulate around day 20 that's why). But means I found out I was pregnant 8 days after ovulation!!!! Crazy...

Aw glad to see everything is fine! Did you have to pay for the scan again or did they do it at the hospital? 
Argh at being out back again, I take it baby has grown since last scan? 
I have heard of people being put back before and then by the 12 week scan they'd have caught up again! So You never know you might go forward. What is your due date now then?


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Khadijah-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I had a scan today due to the spotting I've been having. All seems well! Baby was fine with a very strong heart beat. Couldn't see any reason for the bleed. Still incredibly anxious. She put me back AGAIN. When you should be 9 weeks from LMP but I'm 7 weeks 4 days :) (I usually ovulate around day 20 that's why). But means I found out I was pregnant 8 days after ovulation!!!! Crazy...
> 
> Aw glad to see everything is fine! Did you have to pay for the scan again or did they do it at the hospital?
> Argh at being out back again, I take it baby has grown since last scan?
> I have heard of people being put back before and then by the 12 week scan they'd have caught up again! So You never know you might go forward. What is your due date now then?Click to expand...

Online due date calculators only work out according to an average 28 day cycle. I have a 35 day cycle on average so if I work it out from ovulation, that would put me back somewhat :) I had EWCM on day 20, 12th of January. Sonographer said baby is 7 weeks 4 days. I counted back and it works out to that exact day! Baby at the last scan 7th of Feb was 4mm, baby is now 13 mm :D very strong heart beat too. I had some spotting so they did a scan, didn't have to pay for it. It's nice to know exact age of baby though!:) im due 5th of October now. No doubt that may change again at the 12 week scan. My scan was booked for the 6th of March but I wouldn't be 12 weeks (only around 9) so she's changed it now toll 12 weeks. If I was 9, they wouldn't do another one and I do want a 12 week scan when baby is out the danger zone! :D it was amazing. Pic quality is rubbish but on the screen out little bean we saw leg and arm buds and his or her heart even made a trace it was that strong :) 

How are you feeling? Blah car rides make me ILL. Just threw up in a bag...


----------



## kaths101

That all sounds great! Baby has grown loads :) 
Yes I would wait until 12 weeks as they look like a proper little baby then too! 
I think mine will be about 4th/5th October, my babies are always late!!! :haha: always decide to come after two sweeps and induction booked in haha. 

I'm feeling better sickness wise, I haven't been sick for a few days now but I'm still ill with a cold/cough which is awful. 
I'm wondering whether to try my Doppler yet, I've been holding off. I might try at 10 weeks.


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> That all sounds great! Baby has grown loads :)
> Yes I would wait until 12 weeks as they look like a proper little baby then too!
> I think mine will be about 4th/5th October, my babies are always late!!! :haha: always decide to come after two sweeps and induction booked in haha.
> 
> I'm feeling better sickness wise, I haven't been sick for a few days now but I'm still ill with a cold/cough which is awful.
> I'm wondering whether to try my Doppler yet, I've been holding off. I might try at 10 weeks.

That's great! If I'm in the house my sickness tends to be better. If I go in a car.. it's all over. I'm extremely travel sick at the moment having to carry bags everywhere with me. Poor hubby :haha: I have to eat first thing in the morning too like as soon as I open my eyes... else I gag and throw up. Which is awkward as I have to take thyroid medication one hour before breakfast :wacko: but I just have a bite of a biscuit.. anything! 

I tried my doppler when I thought I was 8 weeks, but as I was earlier than that it would make it extremely difficult to pick up HB. But I've saw youtube videos where women have picked it up at 7 weeks!! I promised myself im not going to try again until 9 weeks. That will be past my loss gestations so hopefully hearing a HB then will really settle my mind :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Yes I found my first two boys at 10 weeks so I'm holding out. At least you have seen your baby's heartbeat on the scans so you know it's there. The odds of mc go down loads once a heartbeat has been seen. I have had nothing yet, it's weird as I don't really know if there's a baby in there apart from the positive tests haha. 

Got my midwife appointment on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Yes I found my first two boys at 10 weeks so I'm holding out. At least you have seen your baby's heartbeat on the scans so you know it's there. The odds of mc go down loads once a heartbeat has been seen. I have had nothing yet, it's weird as I don't really know if there's a baby in there apart from the positive tests haha.
> 
> Got my midwife appointment on Tuesday :happydance:

Lol!! That was the same as my other 2 pregnancies, I convinced myself it was a phantom pregnancy :haha: there is a baby in there... its just a loooong waiting game!!! :hugs: 

Yes I feel alot more positive this time round that everything will progress as it should. Because I've had 2 losses I just can't imagine myself getting past 12 weeks so it does make me anxious. Something I've never experienced having a happy 12 week scan so I just can't imagine it. Doesn't mean it won't happen though right!:D 

Newest symptom.. Blue veins all over my boobs!!! Nice... 

And I'm SOOOO hungry today! 

Midwife yay!!!! That's so exciting makes it all that more real doesn't it! I have a blood test and antenatal appointment on the 4th of March. Will break up the wait until the scan I suppose!


----------



## kaths101

It does feel so long to wait! The weeks are dragging, can't believe I'm only 9 weeks ish. I feel like I've been pregnant forever!! 
How many weeks were you for your first losses? Have you passed that point yet. I have a good feeling for you this time. Everything seems good :thumbup:
Veiny boobs is a real pregnancy symptom, it's all so glamorous isn't it! Haha 
Had a busy day today, it's OHs birthday. Jack had a swimming lesson this morning and then we went for a meal. We then took the boys to toys r us. It's been lovely but I'm shattered now. By their bedtime I'm ready to crash too!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> It does feel so long to wait! The weeks are dragging, can't believe I'm only 9 weeks ish. I feel like I've been pregnant forever!!
> How many weeks were you for your first losses? Have you passed that point yet. I have a good feeling for you this time. Everything seems good :thumbup:
> Veiny boobs is a real pregnancy symptom, it's all so glamorous isn't it! Haha
> Had a busy day today, it's OHs birthday. Jack had a swimming lesson this morning and then we went for a meal. We then took the boys to toys r us. It's been lovely but I'm shattered now. By their bedtime I'm ready to crash too!

Happy birthday to him!!!! Sounds like you had a lovely day. I didn't leave the house today :haha: I know a walk would make me feel better but the thought of getting dressed is too much work :dohh: I did some cooking cleaning washing the usual but just chilled around. Every day im getting migraines so I just want to sit in a dark cold room! I live with my inlaws and they always have bright kitchen lights on downstairs, I'm like see ya off to hide!!! :D 

9 weeks ahhh amazing! Our peanuts are fetus'! :happydance:

With my first loss it was a MMC so I was 12 weeks but baby had stopped growing at 8+4. With my second loss it was a natural MC started bleeding at 7+2 and miscarried at 8+2. I haven't had any bleeding apart from the little bit of spotting so all _seems_ well! This is a tense week for me, and although resting won't prevent anything, I'm trying to take it easy until I've passed my scary stages. I hope to use my doppler next week and settle my mind :happydance:

Thanks hunny :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hey, I'm a bit worried about my lack of symptoms...the sickness has just stopped!. I'm still crazy tired but apart from that I don't feel pregnant anymore! Haven't for about a week 
Had my midwife appt yesterday, scan is being booked for two weeks time, so not long now! It's so scary isn't it, I've had a mmc too and if it wasn't for that I wouldn't be so worried but the same thing happened then too :wacko:
I might try my Doppler, but don't know if it will worry me more!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Hey, I'm a bit worried about my lack of symptoms...the sickness has just stopped!. I'm still crazy tired but apart from that I don't feel pregnant anymore! Haven't for about a week
> Had my midwife appt yesterday, scan is being booked for two weeks time, so not long now! It's so scary isn't it, I've had a mmc too and if it wasn't for that I wouldn't be so worried but the same thing happened then too :wacko:
> I might try my Doppler, but don't know if it will worry me more!

Hey hun. Don't be worried, your 9 weeks and the sickness won't last forever (we hope!!) Yours may just have stopped now or you've found ways to ease it. You could try your doppler if you know you won't get too anxious if you don't find the HB as it is very early! I try for mine and I just know it's too small and I try again the next day :D xx I hope all is well... my scan is the end of march, I'll be nearly 13 weeks. Such a long wait!!


----------



## kaths101

Hey, I tried the Doppler but couldn't find anything..not going to panic too much as I think I was 10 weeks with the boys when I found theirs. Might leave it a few days and try again. 
So hard not to worry though isn't it! 

I always found first tri was always the slowest and then once out of that, it seems to go faster. Hopefully! 
Just can't wait until my first scan and hopefully see everything is ok. 
Hope you are ok? How have the migraines been? I've only ever had one migraine and it was just awful. I feel sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yes not to worry at all! Even midwifes won't try before 12 weeks at least and now some don't until more like 16! Even in trying already at 8 weeks but why not! I don't get worried I just know it's super early and super hard to find it. I'm going to try again at 9 weeks in a few days (monday) we can try together :D 

I haven't had a migraine today thank goodness. I just want to sit in a dark room with a cold blanket! I took paracetamol once and feel soooo bad for it. I try to use natural remedies instead like 4 head or cool strips etc they seem to take the edge of it somewhat. My sickness hasn't been too bad in the mornings either, but I've been waking and eating a biscuit before I move. That helps ALOT! 

I'm well how are you feeling? I cannot wait it get past this first tri. It's so scary!!!! I've never got past 12 weeks so I am going to be an emotional wreck at the happy 12 week scan. Which is will be.. ours will be! &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Are you looking low enough? I was really surprised when I found my other two that they were right low down, tucked right under the pubic bone! I've got extra weight this time too so I'm wondering if that will affect my chances of finding it early. I find all sorts of other pulses and wooshes but not babies Heartbeat yet!

I'm feeling ok, still ill from this cough/cold. Felt really lousy the last few days and have slept loads. I keep passing out in the sofa in the evening. 
Had a lovely day with my boys today, it was sunny so they were able to go out in the garden. Makes loads of difference. My youngest hates being inside but the weather has just been too bad up until now. 
Looking forward to the summer, just hope it's not too hot. Not nice when you are pregnant!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Are you looking low enough? I was really surprised when I found my other two that they were right low down, tucked right under the pubic bone! I've got extra weight this time too so I'm wondering if that will affect my chances of finding it early. I find all sorts of other pulses and wooshes but not babies Heartbeat yet!
> 
> I'm feeling ok, still ill from this cough/cold. Felt really lousy the last few days and have slept loads. I keep passing out in the sofa in the evening.
> Had a lovely day with my boys today, it was sunny so they were able to go out in the garden. Makes loads of difference. My youngest hates being inside but the weather has just been too bad up until now.
> Looking forward to the summer, just hope it's not too hot. Not nice when you are pregnant!

Yes I've read and watched some videos and everyone commented how low the baby was, to point the doppler downwards behind the pubic bone, on the hair line? Of course having extra weight will effect the chances of finding it. I've seen some super slim ladies on YouTube finding theirs at 7 weeks! I have a retroverted uterus so that is going to make it more difficult to find too. I've also checked a little higher up, left right. I have weird movement sounds but not sure if that's just digestion! I'll try and post a vid :)
How often did you used to use your doppler with the boys?

Ahh yes the weather does seem to have warmed up! Goodbye massive jacket hello cardigans! Although it did snow here 2 days ago.. just a tad!! I also hope for a mild summer... big swollen feet in flip flops isn't sexy at all.. :haha:

I hope you feel better soon. I have snuffy nose and cold type symptoms with my angels and this pregnancy at the beginning too. I'm still feeling so tired. Getting out of bed in the morning is a complete task!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Are you looking low enough? I was really surprised when I found my other two that they were right low down, tucked right under the pubic bone! I've got extra weight this time too so I'm wondering if that will affect my chances of finding it early. I find all sorts of other pulses and wooshes but not babies Heartbeat yet!
> 
> I'm feeling ok, still ill from this cough/cold. Felt really lousy the last few days and have slept loads. I keep passing out in the sofa in the evening.
> Had a lovely day with my boys today, it was sunny so they were able to go out in the garden. Makes loads of difference. My youngest hates being inside but the weather has just been too bad up until now.
> Looking forward to the summer, just hope it's not too hot. Not nice when you are pregnant!
> 
> Yes I've read and watched some videos and everyone commented how low the baby was, to point the doppler downwards behind the pubic bone, on the hair line? Of course having extra weight will effect the chances of finding it. I've seen some super slim ladies on YouTube finding theirs at 7 weeks! I have a retroverted uterus so that is going to make it more difficult to find too. I've also checked a little higher up, left right. I have weird movement sounds but not sure if that's just digestion! I'll try and post a vid :)
> How often did you used to use your doppler with the boys?
> 
> Ahh yes the weather does seem to have warmed up! Goodbye massive jacket hello cardigans! Although it did snow here 2 days ago.. just a tad!! I also hope for a mild summer... big swollen feet in flip flops isn't sexy at all.. :haha:
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. I have snuffy nose and cold type symptoms with my angels and this pregnancy at the beginning too. I'm still feeling so tired. Getting out of bed in the morning is a complete task!Click to expand...

I used to use my Doppler every few days with the boys, then start to use it less and less, especially when you can feel baby moving. I don't think I used it after 6 months as just monitored baby's movements. I did use it once late on with George when he was having a quiet morning and hadn't moved all morning. It's really reassuring! 
You had snow?? Where do you live? 

Oh yes swollen feet!! Mine were sooo bad I had to wear size 9 shoes!! No joke! I'm usually a 6.5/7! Crazy swelling.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Omgosh size 9!!!! That sounds fun.. 

Yes snow! I live up north now in Bradford. They had snow in my home town where I lived until 2 months ago in the West Midlands! Just a smattering of it though. It was cold today.. come on spring!

Oh dear.. im showing already. I'm actually having to hide my bump as it shows through my clothes. Baby or bloat.. its still due to baby so I do like it hehe... are you showing?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Evening! I tried my luck with the doppler today.. and I found my pips HB! It was extremely emotional.. I was shaking! It was very low down on my hair line, slightly to the right. I checked with a full bladder and nothing so I tried an empty bladder and there it was! I am 8+4 today. My first angel heart stopped beating at 8+4 and today is the day I find this peanuts HB. How spooky! It was so strong and fast, I am so relieved. I didn't expect to find it but I am chuffed I did! 

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1s08e7JPhOm

Have you given it another go?


----------



## kaths101

Hey, that's great news, I read your thread in first tri (and replied) and Im sooo happy for you. I bet you were just so so pleased. And now you know where little pip is you will find again quite easily.
I've been trying with a full bladder as I thought that was easier but maybe I will try on an empty one. I haven't tried again. I'm 10'weeks tomorrow so maybe will try tomorrow and see. 

I have a bump too, I have been showing for a few weeks, I think being my third it shows earlier anyway. I have felt terribly bloated but the last few days I feel less bloated and just normal. I'm not sure if that's good or bad! My trousers are fitting better again now haha


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Hey, that's great news, I read your thread in first tri (and replied) and Im sooo happy for you. I bet you were just so so pleased. And now you know where little pip is you will find again quite easily.
> I've been trying with a full bladder as I thought that was easier but maybe I will try on an empty one. I haven't tried again. I'm 10'weeks tomorrow so maybe will try tomorrow and see.
> 
> I have a bump too, I have been showing for a few weeks, I think being my third it shows earlier anyway. I have felt terribly bloated but the last few days I feel less bloated and just normal. I'm not sure if that's good or bad! My trousers are fitting better again now haha

Thank you! I just saw your reply. I counted the beats at 180bmp, my dad counted them at 150.. another at 90 :dohh::haha: try and count them for me! :kiss: I did it until 10 seconds and multiplied by 6 :thumbup:

I was SO amazed. I am 8+5 tomorrow (should be 10 from LMP!! Grr... amount of times I have changed my ticker!!) so I hope to find it again then. It will be the furthest I have gotten in a pregnancy so I know it will really put my mind at rest :hugs:

I always try on a full bladder thinking it would help too but some women say an empty bladder so I thought why not try! Took about 5-10 minutes was about to give up! I keep playing it... :hugs:

Your heading to 12 weeks now so you will have less symptoms such as bloating etc (so they say!) so not a bad sign at all! I look 5 months!! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Hi again!! Guess what?? I found the heartbeat :happydance:
I thought after your success I would give it a go, listened for a while, was about to give up then I thought I heard it very faintly, listened for a minute and then it disappeared. Put the doppler down for a bit, came back and found it instantly again. The Doppler reading went up to 154 so I know it was definitely baby!! :happydance::happydance:
Tucked in very central...I'm so happy I was starting to think it was going wrong due to my symptom disappearance and bloating gone etc..I am officially pregnant!! WE are officially pregnant!!! Yay 
How did you record it??


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Hi again!! Guess what?? I found the heartbeat :happydance:
> I thought after your success I would give it a go, listened for a while, was about to give up then I thought I heard it very faintly, listened for a minute and then it disappeared. Put the doppler down for a bit, came back and found it instantly again. The Doppler reading went up to 154 so I know it was definitely baby!! :happydance::happydance:
> Tucked in very central...I'm so happy I was starting to think it was going wrong due to my symptom disappearance and bloating gone etc..I am officially pregnant!! WE are officially pregnant!!! Yay
> How did you record it??

Omgosh!!!! We are a good influence on each other :haha: I bet your SO relieved!!! Did you try with an empty bladder? I'm SO happy for you! I didn't look at the reading on the doppler as even when mine is in thin air, it picks up a number :haha: so I recorded it and then timed on stop watch. I recorded it on my phone voice recorder, and made a blank video, and made a whatsapp recording :dohh: made sure it was captured in all places ha! I went onto a website, the one with the link I posted, and uploaded the phone voice clip recording there and it makes it into a link. Then I posted that :D :happydance: 

We are SO pregnant :happydance: hooooow amazing!!!! Yay for our beans!!! I'm so so happy you found it... lack of symptoms is placenta starting to take over. Soon we shall be glowing and full of energy.. I hear!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again!! Guess what?? I found the heartbeat :happydance:
> I thought after your success I would give it a go, listened for a while, was about to give up then I thought I heard it very faintly, listened for a minute and then it disappeared. Put the doppler down for a bit, came back and found it instantly again. The Doppler reading went up to 154 so I know it was definitely baby!! :happydance::happydance:
> Tucked in very central...I'm so happy I was starting to think it was going wrong due to my symptom disappearance and bloating gone etc..I am officially pregnant!! WE are officially pregnant!!! Yay
> How did you record it??
> 
> Omgosh!!!! We are a good influence on each other :haha: I bet your SO relieved!!! Did you try with an empty bladder? I'm SO happy for you! I didn't look at the reading on the doppler as even when mine is in thin air, it picks up a number :haha: so I recorded it and then timed on stop watch. I recorded it on my phone voice recorder, and made a blank video, and made a whatsapp recording :dohh: made sure it was captured in all places ha! I went onto a website, the one with the link I posted, and uploaded the phone voice clip recording there and it makes it into a link. Then I posted that :D :happydance:
> 
> We are SO pregnant :happydance: hooooow amazing!!!! Yay for our beans!!! I'm so so happy you found it... lack of symptoms is placenta starting to take over. Soon we shall be glowing and full of energy.. I hear!Click to expand...

Aw thank you ...Yes I did it with an empty bladder!! Maybe it's too small to find with a full bladder?! I know you need to for scans but maybe not for the Doppler!
Ahh I didn't even think of recording it on my phone :dohh: I thought you had some device that plugged into the Doppler or something haha 
Glowing and full of energy?? I so hope so!! 
Well a good day for us both :happydance:

Hope you're ok?? I read your argument thread?? Baby will be just fine btw x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Weird isn't it! When I tried with full bladder I picked up more sounds, but not baby ones! Empty bladder all the way now! :happydance: 

Oh dear baby brain!! :dohh: used my phone and I keep playing it over and over and over... try again soon and record it for me :D apparently higher HB means a girl? Mines definitely a girl then ha! I just used the gender Chinese prediction thingy too.. and that says girl. But I'm convinced it's a boy! Did you try any of those prediction things with the boys before the gender scan? 

I'm team yellow but it's fun to try these things :winkwink:

Yes I'm fine thank you, it was an argument with my sister in law :dohh: but that's life I suppose!! It's all sorted now but I was SO upset sobbing for hours like the world had ended... hormones!


----------



## kaths101

I'm convinced I'm having another boy too the heart rate is the same, pretty much identical pregnancies. 
The Chinese predicter was right for one, wrong for the other. I don't know if I really believe in all that. Even the heart rate theory doesn't always work...there's always someone to say it didn't work for them. 
I still just think it's 50/50 but it's fun guessing. Will definitely record baby next time!! 

Flipping hormones, I felt a bit irate today for no reason!! Hope no one crosses me today haha


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> I'm convinced I'm having another boy too the heart rate is the same, pretty much identical pregnancies.
> The Chinese predicter was right for one, wrong for the other. I don't know if I really believe in all that. Even the heart rate theory doesn't always work...there's always someone to say it didn't work for them.
> I still just think it's 50/50 but it's fun guessing. Will definitely record baby next time!!
> 
> Flipping hormones, I felt a bit irate today for no reason!! Hope no one crosses me today haha

Haha just today? I've felt like screaming most my pregnancy lol! But I got married and fell pregnant when I ovulated 12 days later. I had never lived with my partner, and I moved 120 miles in with my inlaws.. so alot happened at once! 

With my 2 previous losses, both never lived past 8+4 gestation. I am 8+6 today and I heard the HB again yesterday at 8+5. I've never gotten this far pregnant so I am buzzing! Still praying and roll on 12 weeks! 26 days to go..:happydance::happydance: have you had your scan date through? 

Yeah I don't believe the gender predictions either but like you say they are fun to try! I'm team yellow... so a whole 7 months to find out :dohh: I have no patience! 

Yes please record it I would love to hear it &#9825;


----------



## bathbabe

*wave* can i join in? Im due sept 30th. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> *wave* can i join in? Im due sept 30th. X

You sure can!! *waves back*. Congratulations! :happydance:

Is this #1 :)


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm convinced I'm having another boy too the heart rate is the same, pretty much identical pregnancies.
> The Chinese predicter was right for one, wrong for the other. I don't know if I really believe in all that. Even the heart rate theory doesn't always work...there's always someone to say it didn't work for them.
> I still just think it's 50/50 but it's fun guessing. Will definitely record baby next time!!
> 
> Flipping hormones, I felt a bit irate today for no reason!! Hope no one crosses me today haha
> 
> Haha just today? I've felt like screaming most my pregnancy lol! But I got married and fell pregnant when I ovulated 12 days later. I had never lived with my partner, and I moved 120 miles in with my inlaws.. so alot happened at once!
> 
> With my 2 previous losses, both never lived past 8+4 gestation. I am 8+6 today and I heard the HB again yesterday at 8+5. I've never gotten this far pregnant so I am buzzing! Still praying and roll on 12 weeks! 26 days to go..:happydance::happydance: have you had your scan date through?
> 
> Yeah I don't believe the gender predictions either but like you say they are fun to try! I'm team yellow... so a whole 7 months to find out :dohh: I have no patience!
> 
> Yes please record it I would love to hear it &#9825;Click to expand...

Wow you have had a lot happened all at once!! So living with the in laws is a new thing?! That must be quite stressful! Will you likely move out together before baby is born? Or stay where you are? 
I haven't had a date yet..I asked for a Tuesday so im guessing it will be 10th or 17th - not long now!! :) 
You are so good staying team yellow. I would too I think this time but Josh is desperate to know. Oh well between us I will know early so that is one surprise at 20 weeks and another at 40 weeks with yours. :haha:

I haven't used my doppler again, I feel so much better that knowing baby is there and beating away that I haven't felt the need to, might have another go tonight. OH is off out so I can have a night of listening to my (our) baby. If I find him (I going to say him for now as I'm sure it is) I will record it.
Does your husband like listening to it? My OH listened with our first but wasn't very overwhelmed lol...I kept saying but that's our baby. He doesn't seem to get very emotional about things like that and doesn't see it as a baby until it is here! I guess its different for men, they have it easy don't they :haha:

:wave: :wave: bathbabe - how's the pregnancy going so far??


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yup! I got married on the 28th of December and moved in on the 28th of December. With my inlaws. I've always lived alone so it's a HUGE adjustment. Things like I just want to nap in the day but I feel like I can't as so many others in the house cooking cleaning working etc that it makes me feel lazy. And one of my sis in laws said to my husband that I just sleep all day :O when funny thing is.. I hadn't napped in the day for about a month ha!!!! And even when I used to.. It was for an hour or 2. Blah. It's hard everyone knowing what your doing at all times. I love just coming in my room and hiding :D it will get easier I have to adjust and so do they. His parents are fine and fully understand.. They always tell me to sleep and rest :) his sisters will be moving out when they get married so we probably won't move out anytime soon. But if they don't something will have to be done as there wouldn't be a spare room for the LO. We shall see! I just hope they don't take over when the baby is here. They even said they never put babies down.. I'll have to be firm! End of the day I cannot keep everyone happy and I'm not going to try, as that is a sure fire way to depression!!! 

I found pips HB again today.. sooo amazing. I had recorded it first time and sent it to hubby but I wanted him to hear it through the doppler. It was so different he said and he was amazed, smiling ear to ear! I know what you mean though.. He wouldn't have allowed me to get a doppler at all if I had told him I was getting it, men just don't understand the need for us to know everything is okay! Well.. my man anyway lol.. 

Yay we shall have 20 week and 40 week reveal!! Surprises all round! 

Did you try the doppler again tonight? I can find the HB quite easy now after a half a minute or so x


----------



## bathbabe

Khadijah-x said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> *wave* can i join in? Im due sept 30th. X
> 
> You sure can!! *waves back*. Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Is this #1 :)Click to expand...

No 2! My son will be 5 in may xx


----------



## bathbabe

Hi kaths101! 
Tbh, it doesnt feel real! Its totally different from my son, im sick almost every day but its usually only once or twice, with my son it was constant from week 6 till week 16 - i had never felt so awful in my life! Plus i worked full time managing a shop. This time i just work part time being a general dogs body so i can just go in do a few hours and skip on home without a worry! 
I dont think it will feel real until i have my 12week scan! X


----------



## kaths101

We live with my parents too, so I know what it's like to be constantly watched yet they don't even know I'm pregnant yet! Eek. Bit cheeky to say you sleep all day (even though you don't) I would if I had the chance lol. 
I found the heartbeat again tonight, really easily. I can go straight to it now :) I recorded it and have been trying all night to upload it but can't. I think it is because I did it on an iPhone? 

Bathbabe, I felt terrible up until 8 weeks as I was sick everyday too. But then it suddenly went, like one day I was running to the toilet, the next right as rain! Sooo weird. I wonder if I am nearer 12 weeks than I think or I'm just lucky I guess! I work part time too but I have a pretty stressful job. I worked right up until 2 weeks before birth with both my boys, not sure if I will be able to this time. Ive already got shooting pains in my back etc. we will see!


----------



## kaths101

Try this..
https://vid950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/IMG_1010_zpsll8pcqrq.mp4


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Hi kaths101!
> Tbh, it doesnt feel real! Its totally different from my son, im sick almost every day but its usually only once or twice, with my son it was constant from week 6 till week 16 - i had never felt so awful in my life! Plus i worked full time managing a shop. This time i just work part time being a general dogs body so i can just go in do a few hours and skip on home without a worry!
> I dont think it will feel real until i have my 12week scan! X

They say more sickness means a girl but it didn't in your case! Maybe it means your having the opposite now... :hugs: are you team yellow or think you will find out? 

I've had 2 scans and found the HB from 8+4. But still doesn't feel real ha! The 12 week scan is the ultimate for me. I've been waiting since 3 and a half weeks since I found out... It couldn't come quick enough! Do you have a date for your scan?


----------



## Khadijah-x

I saw the video.. absolutely amazing!!!!!! Such a beautiful HB... I'm so chuffed for you!!! The sound is SO magical... I will never get bored of hearing it.. even other people's!! :D 

It took me all night to upload it too when I was trying! The voice clip I made was clearer but no where would support the file type. Had a right old browse around Google! Eventually found a website and uploaded it. I had a video too maybe that would have been easier but it wasn't as clear. It's fainter the last 2 times I've checked, just as fast but I think baby is in a different position or I haven't found the exact position I found the first time. Beautiful nevertheless :D im not going to check again until Wednesday. I'll be 9+2 then :D


----------



## bathbabe

We were team yellow with #1 but tbh we havnt even talked about if we will find out or not! I think i might this time but not make it common knowledge, it saddens me when you know the sex and name because its been announced all over facebook, it takes the excitment out there is no suprise left :( x
I dont know how either of you can cope with living with parents!! I moved out at 19 (im 26 in april) im used to being too independant from anyone (other than OH) x


----------



## bathbabe

Oh and no, no scan date through yet :( I dont even have the midwife again until April 15th! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Tell me about it!! I moved out at 16 and living with hubby over the last 8 weeks is hard enough.. never mind 3 sister in laws and a mother and father in law!!!! All those personalities under one roof.. I miss my privacy and my independence. When people know what your doing 247 it's rather annoying. I also now live 120 miles away from my family so that's proving difficult too. I'm sure it will get easier &#9825;&#9825; 

Yes I agree when the name and gender has already been known months before the babies born! Then it's like oh yeah hi baby.. knew about you for ages.. bore snore haha! 

I would like to have a few names ready, and just see which fits best when baby is born. 

9 weeks today I am SO buzzing... baby is actually like an actual little baby! 

Hopefully you'll get your scan date letter through soon. I have midwife again this coming Wednesday for bloods and an antenatal check. 

Are you opting for the downs testing?


----------



## bathbabe

Im really not sure on the downs testing! I refused last time as it was just a blood test but this time its part of the scan as well or something? so i dunno i might get it done but im not interested in the results!! It wouldnt make a difference to me, it wouldnt change anything. You? Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Im really not sure on the downs testing! I refused last time as it was just a blood test but this time its part of the scan as well or something? so i diunno i might get it done but im not interested in the results!! It wouldnt make a difference to me, it wouldnt change anything. You? Xx

When I was pregnant 4 years ago (miscarriages) they offered it me then. It would be part of your 12 week dating scan. They check the fluid on the back of the babies neck. For me, that's fine. But they will give a risk level, they can't say 100%. To find out for sure, they do the needle into the amniotic fluid. I would not be doing that. So I don't see the point for me personally for them to take a look at the scan. As if it comes back high risk I may be worried for nothing even though everything could be fine! 

It would be make a difference for me either. :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, we have always found out gender but have never revealed the name until birth. Well George I told my close friends and family because he was due the same day as Prince George and we had our name for months so didn't want people to think we had named him after the prince :dohh:
(We didn't know for sure but George was the top name for the prince). 
It turned out my George was born the day before Kate's so we got in first with the name!!! Haha,.. I just missed out on the lucky penny though. 
I also can't stand People calling the baby by its name before it is born. Like you say it kinda wears a bit thin and by the time they get to have it there are no surprises. 
If I have another boy, we are going to really struggle for a name! We struggled with the first two!! :haha:
I am having the downs testing, I did with my first two but if it came back high risk I wouldn't have any further testing! I just like to be prepared ( I know there are some things you can never be prepared for). My friend has a child with down syndrome and he is such an adorable little thing. It wouldn't scare me at all (apart from the health risks). 

OH said I'm looking really pregnant today! Not going to be able to hide it much longer!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Evening!!! I wouldn't mind having the downs testing and no further testing, but I think if it came back high risk I would worry for no reason. I.e health issues as you said. I'm such a paranoid person and I get alot of anxiety so I just decided it wasn't for me. But I do think it would be a shock if I didn't have an inkling and gave birth to a baby with downs. Maybe I'll change my mind before the 12 week scan! But I did say no originally so we'll see :) x x

Oh wow!!! Haha I can understand why you wanting to keep the name quiet then.. named child after the prince. Cringe! Haha... unlucky you missed out on the penny.. I didn't know you got one if born on that day! Anything happening in October we can get?? Lol. .. 

Oh wow your little belly!! Let's do belly shots! I have a right 5 month podge.. its so hard and tight especially in the evening it hurts!


----------



## kaths101

Just stick to your original plan with the testing Khadijah, everyone has their own thoughts and know how they will cope with such news. It's never 100% anyway - there is always going to be that one that is told they are ok then not! 
I wouldn't say little belly lol, being my third child my belly ain't little. :haha: but it's definitely come out. 

How is everyone today, I felt a bit sick again this morning but wasn't. I'm also sooo tired still, nearly at 2nd tri where I will hopefully feel like I can run a marathon haha. I like second tri - it's the one you feel the best in :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Just stick to your original plan with the testing Khadijah, everyone has their own thoughts and know how they will cope with such news. It's never 100% anyway - there is always going to be that one that is told they are ok then not!
> I wouldn't say little belly lol, being my third child my belly ain't little. :haha: but it's definitely come out.
> 
> How is everyone today, I felt a bit sick again this morning but wasn't. I'm also sooo tired still, nearly at 2nd tri where I will hopefully feel like I can run a marathon haha. I like second tri - it's the one you feel the best in :haha:

Yeah I think I will. I don't think I would cope with that news and I much rather be threw in the deep end and find out at birth. I'd have to get on with it then :) 

Haha.. well I've has no earth children and my belly still isn't flat lol! I'll take a belly pic.. We can swap bumps :D 

I'm okay today, shattered every day like yourself! Can't even be bothered to get dressed I feel useless! Was sick again today, there's been 1 day I avoided being sick and just felt it but generally I will gag.. run to the toilet.. and out comes, orange juice usually :haha: which burns... :dohh:

I'm 9 weeks 1 day today, so chuffed to get past the 9 week mark!! I'm going to use my doppler again tomorrow, haven't for a few days. I have midwife at 1.40pm too and an antenatal check so that's all exciting.. 

Counting down to the scan!! When is yours again?


----------



## kaths101

I got my scan date this morning!! 24th March :happydance::happydance:

When's yours?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mines the 27th! I'll be 12+4 :D


----------



## bathbabe

Yay for your scan dates! Still waiting on mine! :( but 10weeks today :happydance: xx


----------



## kaths101

Yay quite close together, how exciting! I will be 13+3 (well if it doesn't change at the scan haha). 
You're won't be too long after ours then bathbabe! Possibly the same week! 

I was sick again this morning, it's always bile, never food. Sorry TMI haha but once it's up that's it I feel fine. It's really weird. Kinda feels good to feel sick again as long as it's not too much!! :haha:

Might try my doppler again tonight :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Spooky... I tried doppler again today. I don't even have to move the probe around. I put the doppler on me, then turn it on (to stop the loud static noise) and there it is.. beating away :D it was around 168bmp. A tad slower than last week, fluctuates throughout the day of course and heading towards 12 weeks it slows down anyway. My midwife today said 'I won't check HB today it's way too early, baby is right down low in the pubic bone'. I'm like... erm.. I found HB at 8+4 quite easy and it's not down in my pubic bone, it's above my hair line :D. Don't think she believed me as she asked how many BMP the HB was.. ha! Go us.. whooooo

Did you try yours Kath? Is that your name im guessing from username lol?

Haha bet you never thought you'd say you were happy to be sick! I was sick again today too. I just gag a few times, once I get to 3 gags I will be sick. On the 2nd gag im frantically trying to find a sweet or biscuit or anything to quickly shove in my mouth to stop me being sick! Mines been food a few times.. gross. . But mostly just water and bile like you said. Throwing up chillis or orange juice isn't fun.. burns like anything!!! 

How are your other symptoms?:)


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Yay for your scan dates! Still waiting on mine! :( but 10weeks today :happydance: xx

Whooo! The feeling from one week to the next is amazing isn't it! Are you counting 10 weeks from LMP or do you know when you ovulated :)


----------



## kaths101

Yes I'm Kath, well Katherine but don't mind either! What's your name?
Haha, it used to always make me laugh when I went to my midwife appointments later on and they would try the doppler and looked for ages, and I used to say just put it there and you will find it! And hey presto there it was! A lot of midwives don't like you using dopplers so sometimes I would say and sometimes I wouldn't depending on how nice the midwife was lol..so the times I didn't say anything I used to lay there and she would be looking in totally the wrong place. At least we don't have to worry if they couldn't find it!! 
I haven't tried again yet. 

Yes, I really do hate being sick but it does make you feel better knowing the pregnancy hormones are strong and present! I always feel better after being sick so I try and get it out of the way first thing :haha:
At least you get a warning haha, oh that reminds me about the Orange juice, I don't drink it anymore but I made the mistake of having a big glass before going in to the hospital to have Jack. It all appeared in projectile form pretty much as soon as I got to the hospital, that put me off orange juice for life!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh lovely!!!! I think I'll be turned off orange juice too... just reading about you projectile vomiting, I threw my satsuma up blah!:D 

Lol yeah I was unsure whether to mention to the midwife about my doppler as she seemed a bit 'strict' so I didn't mention it until she did. I could tell she wanted to say don't use it, and sort of said it doesn't mean everything is okay. Well duh.. Thanks for the negativity! I use it to know my LO is alive and that's all I care about :) &#9825; 

I am SO travel sick. I have to constantly be eating something in the car. If I gag twice I know I'm going to be sick and have to quickly shove something in my mouth ha! 

Even walking up the stairs or someone rocking the sofa im sat on.. im like don't.. else I shall puke on you! 

I shall share my belly pic tonight.. im having to hide it when I see people I know.. eek!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh.. and my name is Claire, I also go by the name Khadijah which is my Muslim name, either is fine whichever is easiest for you to remember lol...


----------



## bathbabe

I got my scan date today :happydance: 18th March BUT at the wrong hospital :grr: so i rang them and now have to wait for them to send me another appointment! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> I got my scan date today :happydance: 18th March BUT at the wrong hospital :grr: so i rang them and now have to wait for them to send me another appointment! X

HOW annoying! Hopefully will be around that same date. Boooo mines last!! Mine should have been next week some time according to LMP but I've been dated at a scan and was put back a little due to having a 35 day cycle. If they kept the same scan for next week I'll only be in the 10th week. So it for changed.. 3 weeks Friday! So excited for us all :happydance: can't wait to share our piccies of our little beans.. or not so little anymore :D


----------



## Khadijah-x

I used doppler again today, after having some funky discharge and pains (peace of mind), couldn't find the HB. I am quite a rational person telling myself excuses but I was thinking erm... hurry up before I start to worry. I'm also a naturally anxious person 

I looked all around the usual area. Then I shifted the probe about 1 inch to the left and angled it a bit... and there baby was.. he/she had moved!!! How amazing... I also kept losing it like it was moving when the prob was on. Definitely harder to find it when bubba is swimming around hiding from me :D


----------



## kaths101

Aw yes it's throws you a bit when they move! 

I hope they get you sorted soon bathbabe how annoying! I would be really peeved!! I can't believe you jumped in first :haha: and Khadijah you have to wait til last as you've already had two scans and I haven't had any!!! *stomps foot! :winkwink:
(I should remember Claire as that's my sisters name), but I have your forum name imprinted on my brain now so it will probably be a mix of both!! Haha


----------



## bathbabe

Think im gunna have to invest in a doppler! I envy you guys for even knowing theres a heartbeat! I feel like im just making it up! My sickness/heartburn etc are so so mild compared to my son its making me worry something isnt right. Ah what a debbie downer i am tonight :( xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha Kath! Maybe so.. but the 12 week scan is the one we all want hehe :D 3 weeks tomorrow!!! So excited for us all whooooo! Oh your sister has a nice name then.. :wink: you can call me a mix.. whatever you like :D 

Bathbabe.. Every pregnancy is different and maybe your having a girl then  my mum had real bad heartburn with my brother but not with us girls. I had different symptoms in each pregnancy and some similar, don't worry about that :) Kaths sickness disappeared for a while and she got worried.. but all is fine! 

Hearing the HB is amazing and great for reassurance but it sure can worry you if you can't find it one day. Baby swims around alot in early pregnancy and the little monkey hides! :D I've found it each time I've looked since 8 and half weeks but I prob would get anxious if I couldn't! 

How are you both feeling today? I was SO ill last night I thought something else was wrong. I was sick and dizzy and so so tired. Went to bed at half 7! Anyone find they are having trouble sleeping? Apparently it's down to hormones but I'm not having good sleep at all!


----------



## kaths101

I'm not having trouble sleeping, I just don't get enough. I'm shattered by the end of the day and ready to crash by 9/10pm. I pretty much sleep through unless I need to get up for a wee or the boys wake in the night. Maybe I have a lot of interrupted sleep without knowing, I've been waking about 7am and then so it starts again..there isn't a point in the day I feel refreshed. Just constantly exhausted! Ugh

I've felt the same bathbabe I didn't really believe I was pregnant until I heard the heartbeat, apart from sickness early on which disappeared suddenly at 8 weeks my symptoms are pretty non existent!


----------



## Khadijah-x

I would rather the sickness than the tiredness. I'm sick then I feel okay but the tiredness is constant! My eyes constantly sting but I'm having trouble sleeping so the 2 don't make a great combo! Plus I'm having my bedroom decorated so I've been sharing sis in laws bed for the last few nights.. also not going to help my sleep. I just want to lay down in my fluffy dressing gown all day! :D


----------



## kaths101

Yeah the tiredness is just never ending, I laid down in the sofa this afternoon and so wanted to go to sleep but jack was adamant on making cakes! I just wish I could have a nap in the day that would be lovely! 

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Must be so hard with other kids! I came upstairs at 3 clock with a migraine (had them nearly every day since I got pregnant) and fell asleep, well, napping for 10 mins at a time for an hour. Then dragged myself up. Nearly 11pm now off to bed!:) 

11 weeks whooooo congrats! I love when the weeks change over to stalk all the updated apps haha! There's one website I love as it changes daily so I check every day for a progress update. I'll post the link!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Fat belly shot!
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2015-03-06 15_22_07.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaths101

Aw that's a lovely belly shot!! Definitely got a bump! 

Well to celebrate reaching 11 weeks I spent 20 minutes in the bathroom being sick this morning haha and now going to read what my ticker says :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Aw that's a lovely belly shot!! Definitely got a bump!
> 
> Well to celebrate reaching 11 weeks I spent 20 minutes in the bathroom being sick this morning haha and now going to read what my ticker says :haha:

That sounds like the perfect morning! :haha: bless you! Your bean is 2"... and weighs half an ounce :hugs: so cute.. congrats!


----------



## Khadijah-x

HB 9+5 170 bmp :) beautiful &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Yay this one is a sticky one for you I'm sure..going to try my doppler again tonight I think. 
I'm feeling queasy again this morning and should be getting ready for work. I'm still in bed! Argh


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hehe blah! I'm heaving as we speak.. I have to grab a biscuit or something as soon as my eyes open! Poor hubby and crumbs in the bed... ha! 

Awh we can compare HB rates..mines staying up in the high side so if it does, apparently it's a girl.. who knows :D


----------



## kaths101

Yes high Heart rates are girks apparently, my boys have been 154 ish so I wonder if this is a boy too, sounds very similar too! I'm testing the theory out here :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

My sons hearbeat was around 150ish x


----------



## kaths101

Just used the doppler again and baby took a bit of finding, only a few minutes though. The heart rate went up to 151 and then I lost it again! Nice and strong :thumbup:

I'm sure this is another boy!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

If the HB theory is right then it is a boy and I'm having a girl! But I heard the HB theory doesn't work in the first tri as HB is always faster, when it settles after 12 weeks then that's when it counts? Who knows! But it's interesting as mine as never been below 170 and yours around 150... can't wait to gender compare and test the theory!!:D 

I am 10 weeks today WHOOOOOOO! I stay up until after midnight to see my apps and things change ha! But b+b doesn't change until a good few hours later so I have to wait until the morning for that!:D xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> My sons hearbeat was around 150ish x

So cute! Was that right from the first tri?


----------



## bathbabe

Khadijah-x said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> My sons hearbeat was around 150ish x
> 
> So cute! Was that right from the first tri?Click to expand...

I didnt hear his heartbeat before 16 weeks (and I didnt take any notice at my 12week scan :blush:) but every time after 16weeks it was x


----------



## Khadijah-x

I see!:) im 10 weeks today and HB 172. I'm addicted to the sound!

Did your doppler arrive :)


----------



## kaths101

Just been reading up on the heart rate theory and its still 50/50 I think. I just put in my heart rate of 154 and a lot said girl! So who knows. We will see!! Can't believe its still 9 weeks ish until we find out! Claire you have am even longer wait :haha:
Bathbabe I can't remember if you said but are you finding out what you're having? 
In a way it will be nice if baby doesn't reveal and then we will HAVE to wait but then we always have a 28 week 3d scan too. I love those, I can see how people think they look freaky but it's Sooo nice to see baby as a baby! :kiss:


----------



## Khadijah-x

9 weeks till you find out wow!! That's not long as all.. exciting! I would love a 3d scan too, you can ask for the gender not to be revealed so they try not to go in _that_ area ha...

I've been watching videos of 10 week scan babies moving and it's like omgosh.. its got legs and moves ALOT! So strange! How are you both feeling today?


----------



## kaths101

It isn't long really is it! And 9 weeks until I'm half way! Wow! 
I'm feeling fine today, no sickness or anything. Just tired. 
I stayed up quite late last night watching one born every minute, do you watch it?? I'm obsessed. It's old ones that I recorded but didn't watch. For some reason I LOVE IT when Im pregnant but when I'm not I'm not fussed in watching it at all...very weird. Been the same with all of mine! I've wat he'd every episode while I've been pregnant. My OH disappears into another room when it's on :haha:
I think a new series starts Tuesday!! Woohoo


----------



## kaths101

I've been looking at pushchairs tonight (way too early I know) but look at this thing!! :haha::haha: ... Will this be me in 6 months time!!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> It isn't long really is it! And 9 weeks until I'm half way! Wow!
> I'm feeling fine today, no sickness or anything. Just tired.
> I stayed up quite late last night watching one born every minute, do you watch it?? I'm obsessed. It's old ones that I recorded but didn't watch. For some reason I LOVE IT when Im pregnant but when I'm not I'm not fussed in watching it at all...very weird. Been the same with all of mine! I've wat he'd every episode while I've been pregnant. My OH disappears into another room when it's on :haha:
> I think a new series starts Tuesday!! Woohoo

I am OBSESSED with OBEM! I've watched every episode! I've watched recorded ones over and over online and even the American ones when I needed a fix :haha: the new one starts tomorrow yes!! I'm SO excited. I told hubby he has to watch it with me.. he's like nooooo but I shall force him :haha: he needs to be prepared! 

Haha that pushchair is huge!!! That will be you yes... :happydance::haha: I've been looking at Co sleeper cots mainly and cloth nappies, see if I shall torture myself with washing poop out of them.. or end up back at disposables :dohh::haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Overuse of the :haha: face^^ 

:haha:


----------



## kaths101

Haha, OH did watch the first few series with me but now he's like no I can't and I'm happy for him not to...he's seen enough and seen his two being born. I think OBEM makes him squirm even more now he's seen me give birth :haha:
Cannot wait for Tuesday nights now!!
I recorded all the American ones and watched a few episodes but I don't like it, it's so dramatic and over the top with the music etc. it's not calm at all!! 

I'm seriously considering not getting a Moses basket at all this time, neither of mine liked it, I coslept for the first year with both. A co-sleeper is a very good idea! 
I've never tried cloth but like they idea, I'm lazy with disposables but you do go through sooo many and it does seem a waste of landfill!! Haha. Cloth are definietly greener but I don't like the thought of all the washing which I already have too much of!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Haha he's definitely seen enough then, mine hasn't seen enough ha! I don't like the American ones either, I just have to watch it when I need a fix, but instead I may watch 16 and pregnant or programmes like that :) 

Roll on tonight! 

Ah did you, a Co sleeper is definitly good idea for you then. I've seen so many cool ones and really like the idea of baby being close to me as possible, for benefits for both of us. I have a leather bed though with a 'border' so I'm limited with the type of Co sleeper we can get. We shall have to browse when the time comes. 

The cloth nappies some have 'infills' so you just throw them out, but then still the 'annoyingness' of having extra washing like you say. Suppose with 1 baby it's okay but with 3 children to look after and wash after, but I would feel guilty not using them on all my future kids then. Then I'd be swallowed under a huge pile of cloth every day :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

OBEM tonight. :happydance: xx


----------



## kaths101

Ah OH watched it with me in the end, he said he wanted to! Was good wasn't it! What nice couples...and so pleased that baby Lillie cried! 
Looking forward to next weeks already!


----------



## bathbabe

Oh now im super pissed off!
I got my new appointment through today...... thirty fucking first! 
Please excuse my language but I will be 13.6 by then! :grr:


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> Oh now im super pissed off!
> I got my new appointment through today...... thirty fucking first!
> Please excuse my language but I will be 13.6 by then! :grr:

Oh no!! That's a long wait though I'm sure will soon be here. I will be 13.3 at mine, it seems to be taking forever!! But I'm thinking because our first scan is late, there is less of a wait for the second one!! They will be closer together :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

I shoulda stuck with the wrong hospital :'(


----------



## kaths101

I did think when you said you had to change hospitals it would be a while! grrr it is annoying isn't it! 

How are you feeling apart from annoyed!?


----------



## bathbabe

Im still annoyed :brat:

But iv only been sick once today so theres a bonus, you? X


----------



## kaths101

I feel fine, I haven't been sick for a few days now. I don't even have the sick feeling so think I'm coming out of the other side now


----------



## bathbabe

Ah lucky you! I cooked a lush roast last night, I was really enjoying it and then OH made me jump coz he made some weird noise which made me breathe in the tinest bit of meat which made me cough and I puked the whole lot up, I was gutted! X


----------



## bathbabe

Oh and girls... what dopplers are you using? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Sorry haven't been on ladies!! Been super busy sorting our room out and redecorating. Even got in my head which side of the bed I have to be on for the co sleeper :D how exciting. 

OBEM was so lovely! Bless that couple and Lillie I was so relieved! OH was pottering around like he didn't want to watch it.. im like sit!!! Lol. He squirmed when it showed the baby coming out he's like 'oh my gosh it's covered in stuff' ha! Can't wait till next weeks! 

Bathbabe I'm using the Sonoline B. Baby 10+3 today with HR of 168 :) it sounds fainter today so baby must be in a different position. What's your name by the way so we don't have to call you bathbabe hehe 

How are you two and your sex lives? Don't worry I'm not being perverted... hehe. Me and OH have been scared and haven't been intimate since.. conception really. Last night I said enough is enough, we are nearly 12 weeks and thought we would be gentle. It just wasn't the same we were both petrified! I suppose 2 months of fear is going to take a while to go away. OH also said it made his erm... bits.. sting a little too. I read that's due to extra acidity from bacteria which protects the baby. Sorry ha! 

I hope we will start to feel more comfortable as we are newly married and I have got my mojo back :D 

I woke up this morning and wasn't sick. Yay! Jinxed myself.. was sick a few hours later. Blah. I was so violently sick just water a few days ago that blood came up too! I can't wait to feel better &#9825;


----------



## bathbabe

Hey, did you rent or buy your doppler? And where from? 

Im Amber btw :) 

Sex? Whats that?! I have no mojo at all atm, havnt done anything in about 2/3weeks.... :blush: x


----------



## kaths101

Amber I have the sonoline B too, just ordered mine off amazon was about £40 but I don't worry as you can sell it after for not much less if you keep it in good condition and in the bags etc! I sold my old doppler for more than a new one! Crazy!

Also no sex here either, we've done it once since conception! So once in nearly 12 weeks! :wacko:
Im just too worried as I've got a negative blood group so if I bleed just a teeny bit i have to go in for an anti D injection! the hospital is an hour away!! I just don't want to risk it! 
OH always joke we've only had sex 3 times in 4 years and each time has resulted In a baby :haha: I have no mojo at all now and definitely none when baby arrives! A Bed is for sleeping in right??!


----------



## bathbabe

A bed is deffo for sleeping!! 

Im off hunting on amazon now, thanks!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Lol! A bed sofa car.. floor, anywhere is for sleeping right about now! We tried last night and we were just too worried but managed to have a few minutes of fun anyhoo lol! He's more worried than me I think bless him. Men think their bits is big and strong enough to reach the baby and poke it in the head. Dream on ha!:D 

Well I have hypothyroidism not sure if I've mentioned before which could be the cause of my previous losses. Thank goodness so far with correct medication everything is fine. I have monthly blood tests. My recent one has came back as my t4 and t3 being fine which is the thyroid function, so that's good, but my thyroid antibodies are three times as high as they should be. Indicating I have an autoimmune such as graves disease or hashimos, brought on by pregnancy. 

Ive read alot of different things online about the risks associated so I'm in the middle of worrying or not worrying as im really not sure what it means for me. 

She is hopefully booking me into see a consultant tomorrow but im hoping they'll say it's nothing to worry about no need to see them. Prayers &#9825;


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Hey, did you rent or buy your doppler? And where from?
> 
> Im Amber btw :)
> 
> Sex? Whats that?! I have no mojo at all atm, havnt done anything in about 2/3weeks.... :blush: x

Hi Amber :) lovely name. 

I brought mine for £35 from eBay. Well worth it


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Lol! A bed sofa car.. floor, anywhere is for sleeping right about now! We tried last night and we were just too worried but managed to have a few minutes of fun anyhoo lol! He's more worried than me I think bless him. Men think their bits is big and strong enough to reach the baby and poke it in the head. Dream on ha!:D
> 
> Well I have hypothyroidism not sure if I've mentioned before which could be the cause of my previous losses. Thank goodness so far with correct medication everything is fine. I have monthly blood tests. My recent one has came back as my t4 and t3 being fine which is the thyroid function, so that's good, but my thyroid antibodies are three times as high as they should be. Indicating I have an autoimmune such as graves disease or hashimos, brought on by pregnancy.
> 
> Ive read alot of different things online about the risks associated so I'm in the middle of worrying or not worrying as im really not sure what it means for me.
> 
> She is hopefully booking me into see a consultant tomorrow but im hoping they'll say it's nothing to worry about no need to see them. Prayers &#9825;

Oh blimey, it is worrying (I just had to google it) but I'm sure you will be well looked after and they will keep a constant eye on you if you are high risk! Try and stay calm and worrying won't help. Try not to read too much online either!!! 

Poking baby in the head :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you Kath. From threads and posts on here women's consultants didn't do anything and just kept an eye on the levels, saying it wouldn't cause a problem. But I've read conflicting views on the internet so I'm really not sure. I'll get more answers today :) x


----------



## kaths101

Good luck, let us know how you get on today!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you Kath. They said there is a small risk the antibodies will pass to the baby causing hypo or hyper thyroidism in them. But I don't know what that means for the child. They aren't seeing me again until 20 weeks so didn't seem too concerned. I'll still be having my monthly bloods. So worrying but staying off Google and whatever will be will be. I think all will be fine. 

Congrats.. 12 weeks today to you Kath :D xx


----------



## kaths101

Thank you, can't believe I am 12 weeks.. it's actually going quite fast now!! 

Yes I wouldn't be worried if the doctors aren't worried. I think they would keep a close eye on it if they were really concerned, I guess they will just see what your bloods are like each month. Poor you! I don't mind bloods being taken but rather wouldn't have it each month haha.
I have to have the GT test at 16 weeks as my dad has diabetes. That's quite boring..sat at the hospital for 3 hours but was quite nice to get peace and quiet for a few hours reading magazines without the kids :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Lol! It comes to something when spending 3 hours in re hospital is like a day out... The joys of parenthood!:D 

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow!!!! I couldn't wait until after midnight for all the apps to change so I changed the date on 1 of them just to look at baby now.. hehe :D 

12 days to go... when's your scan again?!:D


----------



## kaths101

24th - so a week Tuesday! I will be 13+3! 

Haha at you changing the apps :haha: I can't believe my little bubba is 3" big now! Not a little dot anymore! 

Are you constantly thirsty? I seem to always be thirsty, I know I don't drink enough though..I seem to forget to drink! :dohh:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Funny you say that... as today I feel like a right fish! I'm drinking water with lemon in it, can't get enough! Before pregnancy I could go easily a day or 2 with no liquids.. I actually never felt thirsty! But now I'm glad my body reminds me.. my mouth is dry alot! 

Scan a week tomorrow? 7 days!!!! Eeeeeek it's weird to think mine is next week too... I won't be able to sleep!D

3"! Wow... amazing. Isn't it so surreal to think the baby at our stage tastes and swallows the amniotic fluid and can taste strong flavours like garlic and onions... wow &#9825;


----------



## bathbabe

2 week wait for my scan now... *sigh* 12 weeks tomorrow tho! Yay :happydance: x


----------



## kaths101

OBEM night tonight :happydance::happydance:
Enjoy girls!! 

Yes scan is one week today, in 7 days I will hopefully be updating this thread with a baby picture!! :cloud9:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Eeeeek exciting! 12 weeks today for you! Congrats! 

I missed OBEM boo! But recorded it for tonight ;) 

How you both feeling &#9825;


----------



## bathbabe

Im feeling fine. Which is only adding to my worry! I should be having my scan today :brat: I NEED to know my baby is fine :cry:


----------



## bathbabe

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Your 12 weeks, majority of women will be feeling fine now :) how crazy are we.... We feel SO ill and can't wait to feel better... If we don't feel ill we want to feel ill. No wonder poor men can't understand us... ha! I was sick this morning and that's it today, few times I've nearly been there but has been okay. I do feel like I'm starting to feel a bit better now, which also makes me worry... lol!!! 

Did your doppler come? Forgot if you said it had or not. It's so hard not to use it all day every day! 

I'm starting a reduced gluten diet tomorrow as from research it should lower my thyroid antibodies. Anything is worth a try I suppose!


----------



## kaths101

I feel fine too! Don't worry, I've had a few sicky mornings the last few weeks but apart from that nothing!! I am going to relish the feeling good days as I have a feeling I am going to suffer in the later days with Spd. (Did with my first two). 

I'm sat here eating a lemonade lolly at 23:20pm what's that about?? I just really fancied one and I really enjoyed it. Not going to enjoy the heartburn later though!! 

I need to tell my parents, I just want it over with now - I need to be brave :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh wow they still don't know!!! How the hell do you keep that a secret! I have zero patience.. ha! I hope that goes well.. spit it out! :D 

Mmm that lolly sounds amazing! I keep thinking about beans with vinegar in there.. I don't think I have any cravings yet but when I fixate on one food... I HAVE to have it and nothing else in the world would satisfy me... and when I get it? Oh boy is it amazing!!!! (Still talking about food don't worry.. ) :D


----------



## kaths101

Maybe I just always have zero patience and am always moody haha so they can't tell a difference! 

Haha I'm the same with food, as soon as I think of something I have to have it. Usually a packet of wotsits :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Yes my doppler came! I cant find the heartbeat but i think im just too fat atm :blush: I thought id found it but when i counted the beats for 10seconds and x6 it was only 90bpm? Which is too slow so im guessing it was either mine or just my gut having a rave :haha: 

Food...! Yes, I crave 1 thing at a time and I HAVE to have it even tho usually I start tucking in and change my mind lmao! Although ice cold drinks are still a must and if they include ice its heaven! Im dying for a frozen Mojito! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Lol! It's very hard to find the first time. Where about are you looking? It took soooo much patience and different tips and tricks for me to find my little ones! 

I'm 11+3 and HB is still high in the 160's so apparently it's a girl... old wives tale we shall see :D 

You'll find it soon &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

I told my mum, you gave me the push I needed :haha:
She was fine, I don't know why I've been worrying about it for weeks!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh bless you Kath! Gosh I love our thread :D has helped me so much too! I'm glad you've told her. It's nice to have your mum to talk about it with.


----------



## kaths101

Yes im so relieved considering we live with her! No more hiding things anymore! 

Do you speak to your mum much? Are you close? I know you said you moved a long way away... We are not close close but get on well


----------



## Khadijah-x

Well, my brother was involved in a road traffic accident 2 years ago. He suffered severe brain damage and is still recovering and trying to return to previous abilities. 
Since then I haven't really got on with her. I saw a different side of her which was sad. When I come to visit im sat with my brother playing games or whatever but she never comes and spends time with him, so of course I don't get to see her. Yesterday we went out shopping together and had a meal and we really had a nice time. I do feel closer to her now and I'm happy for that :) x


----------



## kaths101

I read your link about your brother the other day, it's really sad. That must have been horrible to get that phone call! 
It's funny how some people react to things isn't it! 

Hopefully you can start building bridges with your mum and have more nice days out. Is she excited about the baby?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Worst phone call ever! He was in hospital for 4 months and then rehab for 6 months. We do a lot with him at home to help him regain more ability. He's defining the odds.. The consultants said he wouldn't move again. He's learning to walk again, practising his talking, at school doing his work :) cognitively he's 100% fine and went straight back to his age school work. He's still the same lad which is such a blessing. It's just physical things he is working on. It's a long road. Prayers &#9825; 

Yes I hope so too, I do feel closer already to her which is great. They are excited, a little worried due to my losses so they worry about that. My dad especially. He said he will be worried throughout, which I will be too so it's natural. They don't mention it much but maybe that's because I'm the one who's always brings it up haha!


----------



## kaths101

That's great news your brother is doing well! 

Ive been trying to find little one on my doppler tonight and can't! :wacko:
I think I found it very very faintly for a few seconds then went but not sure.

I haven't looked for a week or two- where is baby for you now Claire?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mine becomes trickier to find now too, because it moves around. Easier if I catch baby asleep or when relaxing. It's still around the same area but it can vary an inch or so either side or above below where I originally found it. It was quite loud at 8-10 weeks but now the sound is a lot fainter. I think baby has its back to me and the moving around doesn't help either. Try with an empty bladder if you usually do it with a full or vice versa x


----------



## kaths101

I did find it eventually last night, I tried again before I went to bed. It was a lot fainter and kept moving!! Had it for a few seconds then would fade away..
I woke up with stomach ache pain though this morning so I think I pressed a bit too hard because I was starting to panic lol so going to give it a miss now until after my scan!


----------



## kaths101

2 days until my scan, I cant believe it is finally getting here! And 13 weeks yesterday! Eeek


----------



## Khadijah-x

13 weeks yay!!! I'm 12 weeks today! Never been sooooo happy to wake up feeling sick at 5.30am but get to stalk all my apps and tickers :D 

Did you hear baby underneath the doppler? When baby moves jerks or kicks I can hear it with the doppler! So freaky and amazing. 

2 days till your scan whoooo! It's 4 sleeps for me.. and exciting week for us! :D


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, my scan went well, I'm measuring 14 weeks and all was good with baby! :happydance: 
I get 2 extra scans at 32 and 36 weeks as my second was so big :thumbup:
I am 99% certain I saw something between the legs and so did josh so I'm sure it is another boy, she did a potty shot and then quickly moved it away but baby was definitely flashing something!! 
Not long now for you two!!! Xx

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg1_zpsh4rlgnaq.jpg


----------



## Khadijah-x

Eeeeeeeek that's SO amazing!!!!! What a joy to see your beautiful picture first thing :) thank you for sharing!! The thread will fill with lovely baby pictures now:) 2 sleeps for me!! 

Ahhh I really hope I don't see a potty shot as I don't wish to know haha..... hide those bits! That's cute that you saw little boy bits.. not long to go till you find out ;) whoooo &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Thanks :)

So your scan is on Friday? I bet you are sooo excited!! Can't wait to see your picture. I'm sure you won't see anything, she even said it was too early to see something but we're pretty sure we did!!. Maybe it was the cord! :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Lovely scan pic :) 6 sleeps for me! Argh! Im desperate for my scan lmao x


----------



## kaths101

Not long Now!! :) it's such a relief seeing a baby and knowing you haven't been imagining it all this time!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Tomorrow!!!! I shall not sleep tonight... 6 days to go for you Amber that will fly by!!!! 

I can't wait to just be able to buy things.. I see the cutest outfits and I'm like aaaaaah not yet! 8.30am is my appointment. I've never had a happy 12 week scan so I shall be so nervous. I know baby is alive and VERY active but just hope all is well with development. 

Used my doppler this morning and baby does not stay still!!! Doing some right marathons in there I could hear it under the doppler! :D


----------



## kaths101

Ah a nice early appointment!! :thumbup:

My 20 week scan is booked in for 12th May but not until 4:10pm that is going to be the longest day ever!! 

Looking forward to your update tomorrow, fingers crossed and hoping you have a very happy scan :flower:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you!! I'm super nervous... doubt I'll sleep!!! 

Oh gosh that is a long day... mine was firstly 9.30 but OH has work afterwards so I called and made it early as possible. Which ill be first appt I think hopefully no waiting around!:D


----------



## Khadijah-x

Heya! !

Scan went amazing! Baby was sooooo active moving it's head arms legs. Baby loved lying on its front, even after I had a wee half way through baby still didn't want to change position. Could see fluid in its stomach and bladder so it's drinking and weeing! Which is a sign those organs are working correctly. She said it's grown very well since my last scan. 13 weeks 2 days whoooooooooo! 

Due 30th September &#9825;

She gave us 8 pictures for free!!! Bless her... I've never had a happy 12 week scan so she gave them for free bless her. Eeeek &#9825;&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-27 10.27.44.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









2015-03-27 10.27.02.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









2015-03-27 10.25.22.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









2015-03-27 10.24.23.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaths101

Aw hello baby!! 
Glad all went well and what a lovely lady to give you all those pictures. I had to pay £4 each for mine :growlmad: :haha:

I'm so glad all was well, you're only a week behind me..so we could be very close! I'm always late with my babies!! 

Did you get your 20 week scan date? 

I bet you can't stop looking at your pictures :cloud9:


----------



## bathbabe

Lovely pictures! Yay xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you! I know usually I would have had to pay, not sure how much at this hospital, but she said because of my previous horrendous 12 week scan she made sure this one was really good and went into so much detail. She was scanning for a good 15 mins! Showing us everything. Bless her x

Yes my 20 week is on the 14th of May at 12.00pm. Whooooo! 

Any guesses on the gender of mine? I see no nub....


----------



## bathbabe

Im going to guess girl - no idea why but hey, 50/50 chance im right lmao x


----------



## kaths101

No idea on gender, I'm not getting a feeling either way. Ah it's nice our scans are so close. Bathbabe try and get yours around the 12th / 14th too :winkwink:


----------



## Khadijah-x

I think boy gut feeling but who knows! Lol yeah Amber we need our 20 week ones close aswell ;) 

Not long for your dating scan now!


----------



## bathbabe

I think I found baby on the doppler tonight :happydance: right above my pubic bone, right in the centre :D
I'll be 20weeks on the 13th may so i will try my best to get it for around then!! X


----------



## kaths101

Yay Amber that's great news!! It's a lovely thing to hear isn't it, especially before your scan! I might have another go with mine tonight, haven't listened for a while. 

I'm finding appointments are quite late at the moment, I don't know about your areas but my midwife has said Septemeber is the busiest month for her! She has 28 babies due which is the most she has ever had in one month! Typical (we live in a very small town). So I have been ringing in advance to get my appointments in but still can't have my 16 week appt until 17 weeks. By my 20 weeks scan I will be 21 weeks. 

Claire did you opt out of the Down syndrome testing in the end? Amber will you have it? I did mine on scan day (and had a disasterious blood test which spurted in the nurses face, in my handbag and all over the floor.) Good job I'm not scared of needles or blood - it was pretty horrific. Anyway im just waiting for the results on that. No way near as anxious as I was with my first two! The neck measurement was 1.8 on this one so that is ok. 

Sorry for the long post, Jack had an early waking this morning so we're sat her watching paw patrol on the TV :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wow that blood test sounds fun! Yak... no I didn't have the testing in the end x

Wow.. clearly everyone was busy keeping warm in the winter.. including us ;) I'm back to being a September sweet pea now and not an October Owl but it could go either way I suppose! 

I had such a scare yesterday. Me and OH went to town.. I go to the toilet. I wipe and there is fresh red blood. Every time I wipe. I literally broke down in marks and Spencer toilets and freaked out. It ruined the rest of the day. Went home checked again.. nothing. Then I remembered... I must have cut myself shaving in the morning....:haha: what a doughnut!!!


----------



## bathbabe

I dunno what im gunna do about the testing, i will speak to them while there as OH wants it done now :dohh:

x


----------



## kaths101

Oh no Claire what a nightmare!! We get worked up so easily don't we!! But that must have been awful :cry:

Well I had my test results back yesterday - how quick was that!!! It came back 1 in 88,729 so that is a great result, it's actually the lowest of all my children...how strange as I was preparing myself for it to be worse as I'm older. 36 this year!!


----------



## kaths101

....and I'm sure I have felt baby move today!! 

I read that the more babies you have, the earlier you feel it. I felt Jack at 21 weeks, George at 16 weeks so it's likely. 

It's ike little fluttering, like wind but not! :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow, scan tomorrow :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kaths101

Woohoooooo how exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

:happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Kath how cool!! I've never been this far pregnant so unsure what movements feel like.. but I know I'm feeling things I've never felt before! It's like a gold fish tail flopping around or what I can describe as a daddy long legs moving around.. so hard to explain lol! I was unsure until today I used doppler and as I felt something move. . I heard it move on the doppler!!!!!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Scan tomorrow whoooooooooo we can't wait we can't wait we can't wait!!!!! :D


----------



## kaths101

Yes a goldfish is a good way of describing it, I usually say it's like a butterfly fluttering about. Feels very much like wind bubbles :haha: so I think that's what people mistake it for. It's only when the baby starts moving a bit more that you realise what it was!


----------



## bm11

Hi guys! I am due October 3 :flower:


----------



## kaths101

Hey bm11 :wave: I have a feeling I will be October too! :) 
How are you feeling?

Good luck tomorrow Amber x


----------



## bm11

kaths101 said:


> Hey bm11 :wave: I have a feeling I will be October too! :)
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Amber x

Hi! I am good! Very tired tonight and I have been having bad morning sickness but I had it pretty bad last time too all the way through. Hoping it calms down this time though!! Fingers crossed. How are you? :flower:


----------



## bathbabe

Welcome bm11!

eeeekkkk!!!! Im so excited!!!! Scan day :wohoo: scan day :wohoo: scan day :wohoo: xx


----------



## bathbabe

I have a freaking baby in my tummy!!!!! Eeeekk!!!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 
iv been put back 2 days so im now due 2nd Oct. :D x


----------



## kaths101

Woohoo :happydance: glad it all went well! Where's the pic?? :winkwink: it's so weird seeing a baby in there isn't it!! 

So we're all much of a muchness really so we've got 
Me (Kath) 23rd septemebr 
Claire: 30th Septemeber
Amber: 2nd October and 
bm11: 3rd October 

And considering I'm always late I could be last :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

I will try upload a pic tomorrow when im on the big computer. Crappy pic tho coz i have too much extra stuffing in the way! X


----------



## kaths101

Haha me too, she had to do a lot of jiggling about to get the measurements! 

Listened into doppler tonight, went straight to it- good strong heartbeat :thumbup: (154)


----------



## bathbabe

kath iv just been looking at the size of your last baby, I bet your hoping this one doesnt follow tradition and is even bigger.

My son was 5lb 12oz at 36weeks, whats the betting this one is 2 weeks late and an 11lb whopper! X


----------



## kaths101

I know I'm hoping they don't keep jumping up by 3lbs either :haha:

I'm having 2 extra scans with this one just to check size, though I actually had no problems with George so we will see!


----------



## bathbabe

Thats good then, I have an extra growth scan at 35 weeks coz my bmi is super high :blush: :( x


----------



## kaths101

My BMI is high too which is also why I'm getting the scans, they seem to keep talking about gestational diabetes though I've been tested for it with each of my boys so I dunno! 

I have felt funny all day today, really full even though I haven't eaten much and sick.

Claire.. Where are you? Hope you're ok x


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm here im here! Soooo sorry have been busy busy bee.... I'm well thank you!!! Apart from a bladder/kidney infection now so I am on antibiotics. Which worried me about taking them but worse not to so I had to! I've also been having some dizzy spells and nearly fainting so suspected blood pressure as mines usually on the lower side anyway. Doc said at this stage upto 20 weeks blood pressure will be low for everyone usually and dips at its lowest at 20 weeks then peaks back up again. I had it checked yesterday it was 90/60. I'm drinking enough and trying to eat extra salt but not seeming to work. 

I've brought 2 baby items!!!! We brought a vest from mothercare saying 'I love mummy and daddy' and a all in one outdoor thing? with a hood with ears. Love it! 

Had bloods again yesterday. Have my 16 week check on the 14th. And bloods again 2 weeks later. Then scan is 2 weeks after that. Eeeek flying by! 

So that's me.. how are you all?


----------



## bathbabe

Oh no! Hope your feeling better soon. 
I have my next midwife appointment on the 15th April and my 20wk scan on the 18th May. 
I need to find a house back in my old town before this baby is born, we rent but there is nothing suitable!!! Argh! Its stressing me out loads now :cry: 
I currently live 15miles away and have to commute every day sometimes 2/3times. I will never cope with a newborn as well. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh no! Don't let it stress you. Whatever will be will be. Keep looking and doing what you can, something will come up! :)

Ahh one day after mine, Midwife app on a Saturday? OH has booked off work for that appt as its our first midwife one since 5 weeks, and that one is usually just a lot of Qs and paperwork!


----------



## bathbabe

The 15th april is a wednesday. Have you got your dates/days right?? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ignore me.. my baby brain is awful!!!!!!!! :D 

Oh the plus side... I haven't been sick in 2 days... whoooo! 

How are you feeling &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Just catching up, had a very busy few days! 

Yay for buying a few baby items Claire, how exciting! 
How come I'm last to have my 16 week appt yet I'm the furthest along - that's not fair!! :haha:

On a side note, I feel like I've got a uti now, keep having to wee and it burns, I've also got a cold :dohh:
Haven't used the doppler for a few days. Might have a go tonight :)


----------



## bathbabe

Eekkk! UTI's are awful, iv only ever had 2 but neither time it stang when I had a wee :/ instead they give me a REALLY heavy and sore bladder to the point where I can be overtaken by a tortoise when im trying to walk!!! The first time I was 36weeks pregnant and nobody picked up on it and i put it down to just end of pregnancy discomfort and they think thats what made me go into prem labour :shrug: 
hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ah no Amber, yes I read it can cause pre term labour so I didn't hang about in knocking back the cranberry juice and getting myself into the docs the next day! I have finished my antibiotics now so hoping its all cleared up at my 16 wk check. 

Lol Kath bless you! I have bloods again at 18 weeks and midwife said we will do the 16 week check then. I'm like... no thanks.. 16 weeks is good ;)


----------



## kaths101

All quiet here at the moment , I guess we are all in a lull with not much going on..now out of 1st tri. :happydance: Well I never went to the doctors in the end, I woke up the next morning feeling fine, also had cranberry juice so maybe that did the trick! Still got an awful cold and cough though. I feel so grotty urgh. 
Been hectic at home, it's easter hols so Jack has been off school. We've done lots and I've even forgotton Im pregnant a few times. I think I have worked out it is my pregnancy vitamins that have been making me sick in the mornings..I haven't taken them for about a week now and no sickness. I might try a different brand as I do need to take them really! :dohh:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Maybe you could take the vitamins at a different time of day? That may help? x

Lol I agree, I'm glad from my dating scan to my 20 week has been broken up into fortnightly apps like bloods, midwife, 2 weeks after more bloods, then scan! I always look forward to the next app so hoping itl make the wait until 20 weeks seem less annoying!!! 

15 weeks today!!! Your 16 today Kath, have you felt any movements yet? At 10 weeks I felt like a big insert moving inside me for a few seconds. Felt that twice haven't felt anything since. Not sure what that was. I feel vibrations sometimes but nothing definite to think it's an actual movement. First time in the 2nd tri for me so I'm oblivious! 

Ah it's good to keep busy though, the weeks can drag else! I'm trying to enjoy it saviour every moment and not rush it by but when pregnancy is so scary, all we want is baby here and safe asap! I always play music to my belly like baby motzart, I talk, massage, just pay it attention really and the days I've been busy and haven't really done that and sometimes forgot im pregnant too, it makes me feel somewhat guilty so then I make up for it. Hehe. With winnie the pooh dribble bibs.. being my last purchase :D 

Have you ladies brought anything yet x


----------



## kaths101

Ive tried different timeS, I was taking them before bed but was always sick the next morning. Maybe I need to try lunch time! Though I will always forget to take them to work. Argh 

I did have movement a few weeks ago like the fluttering feeling but I haven't had any for a few weeks, maybe baby has changed position but had a listen in on my doppler and there is a nice strong heartbeat. It won't be long before we are being booted in the ribs!! 

The weeks so seem to be going a bit quicker now, can't believe we are I second tri! The nicest trimester in my opinion. 

I haven't bought anything yet, I think once I know what we're having I will get shopping! I've been given a lovely cream snowsuit and a wrap (baby sling).


----------



## bathbabe

I felt baby move today - loads!! I really hope i carry on feeling it, with my son i felt it once at 16weeks and it really shocked me lol then i didnt feel him again till 21/22 weeks! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yes Kath maybe lunch time, buy a pack of them and leave them at work or in your handbag? 

Ahh... We can't wait to feel the movements but then when we are trying to sleep and being booted.. We soon be changing our mind hehe :D 

That's so cool Amber! I do feel things from time to time but as it's my first I can't be sure until it's a definite movement! I saw a video of a lady's belly from the outside moving with baby. She was only 13 weeks pregnant but there was no denying. You could see movement on her belly ! I'll try and find it x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Where's my lovely bump buddies gone.. hope your all well &#9825;


----------



## bathbabe

Im here :wave: 
How is everyone?? 
I still have sickness :( just first thing in the morning and last thing at night while brushing my teeth usually!!! X


----------



## kaths101

Im still here too :flower:

I've been Sooo exhausted, I usually spend an hour every evening catching up on facebook, b&b, chilling after the kids have gone to bed but just lately I have been so tired the minute I lay down I'm asleep! 

No sickness for me now for quite a while :thumbup: ..no symptoms at all actually amd still no definite movement. Going to have a go on the doppler in a minute :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hiya! Glad your both doing well! My sickness is alot better but I still have waves of nausea each day. I can control it alot better and know what to eat or drink to calm it before actually throwing up! It's been about a week since I threw up thank goodness... as that was projectile vomit :O I hope yours settles down soon Amber. 

Week 15 has brought... flutters!!!! First time being this far pregnant but they definitely can't be mistaken for gas or anything. Baby is on my left side lately and that's where I feel these butterfly wing tickle, fish tail flapping type sensations throughout the day. I can't wait to feel it from the outside as I think hubby is feeling sad that he can't feel it. Bless 

16 week midwife appt tomorrow! I haven't even met my own midwife yet.. "/


----------



## bathbabe

Yay for flutters! Iv been feeling them usually in the evening once im relaxed :thumbup: 
Got my 16wk appointment tomorrow too :happydance: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yay Amber same day! I'm super excited about this app as haven't had one since 5 weeks! I've seen multiple midwives for blood tests but not the routine checks. Eek! What time is your app? 

My flutters today have been joined by some jabbing type feeling. Like a quick poke.. hey baby stop poking mummy! :D


----------



## bathbabe

Haha aww!!

My appointment is 9:30 so nice and easy for me I can drop my son off at school and then I dont have to panic about trying to find a parking spot lmao x

Yours?? Xx


----------



## kaths101

I've been feeling more flutters too today, and just listened to the doppler and baby Is there good and strong. Literally takes seconds to find now. 

Can't believe I'm 17 weeks tomorrow! Wow. My appointment is on Thursday, looking forward to it as does seem ages since I've seen the midwife. 
Hope both of your appointments go well tomorrow! Don't forget to report back :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mine is at 16.10... all day wait!!!! I've had appointments every few weeks and it's actually my first one in the afternoon so I hope today flies by! 

I've has period type cramps all weekend which worry me so much but I've had them throughout really. I also.... peed myself whilst being sick... ha!!! I was in the downstairs bathroom and we had guests.. thank goodness I had a long cardigan on. I had to say hi and greet blah blah then run to get changed. If it's like this already then my bladder is going to fall out after birth! 

Let us know how your app goes Amber. I shall report back too 

Eeeeek Kath 17 weeks! I'm 16 today!!! 5 am I woke up and... I'm reading all my app updates heheh :D


----------



## bathbabe

They are running late... good job i get good 3G here lmao x


----------



## kaths101

The cramps are normal Claire, everything is stretching in there, I was worried too with my first but I've had it with all 3 especially at this time...
And the peeing I do all the time now :cry: 
I've had a really bad cough lately where I cough until I'm sick and that makes me pee myself. Never had it with my first two but I guess everything is looser now. Must remember my pelvic floor exercises! It's not great!! Especially when I'm at work and leaking all the time. The joys of children huh


----------



## bathbabe

So midwife went fine. 
My iron levels are slightly low so she thinks its likely i will end up anemic but to just carry on taking my multi vitamin for now.
My blood pressure was 100/60 which is on the low end of normal but still fine apparently.
No sugar in my wee so thats all good. :thumbup:

She also listened to babies heartbeat which was around 150bpm :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey all! 

Had my midwife appt too. She didn't seem to know what she was doing but amazing nevertheless! She did blood pressure which was 100/50 (90/60 last time so I'm glad it's came up a little) my usual before pregnancy is around 112/something lol... I've been eating eggs and red meat and things to try and keep it from dipping below the top 90 number. 

Anyhoo. She tested urine (I asked her to send it off to be tested as I keep getting reoccurring UTIS). She read out blood results. My thyroid antiobodies 4 weeks ago were over 400. Should be below 100. I've been on a gluten free diet after research that it can help and my levels are now 292!! Well chuffed.. I do have my gluten treat days but just proves cutting the gluten out helps :D it's hard.. but worth it..

She also checked HB. Took her ages to find it I felt like saying pass it here! Baby was moving SO much.. her face was a picture with how much he/she was moving under the doppler! She said "must be a boy.. he's playing up" :D 

I'm glad your appt went well Amber and hopefully your iron levels stay up! 

Ha Kath oh gosh the joys of pissing ourself... I should be doing the pelvic floors too but.. I don't.. oops!


----------



## kaths101

Glad both of your appointments went well, the results of your antibodies is really good! Glad it's come down :thumbup:

I have a feeling my midwife doesn't check for heartbeat at 16 weeks but I'm not worried as I know baby is there :) 

Made me laugh your midwife didn't knwow hat she was doing :haha: I've had a few like that!! I've had some pretty awful ones to be honest. 

How did you get iron results Amber? - was that from your first appointment blood tests and you're just getting the results?


----------



## bathbabe

Yeah it was my results from my bloods taken at my booking appointment x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha Kath... I felt like I could have done the whole appointment myself! I thought she would weigh me, measure belly etc as I know some do at the 16 week but never mind. Next one at 22 weeks? 

I have bloods in 2 weeks, 2 weeks after that is 20 week scan whooooooo then I have a consultant appointment, then I have midwife. Then it all slows down ha...


----------



## kaths101

My appointment today went very well. It took ageeeees as it was a student midwife. She listened in though and found heartbeat straight away :thumbup:

My bloods all came back good, and wee clear which I'm glad about as I thought I had an infection a week or so ago. BP was 122/70 which is normal for me. So all in all nothing to report which is good. 
They just keep going on about Anti D, as I'm B Neg blood group which is very rare apparently! 

My next appointment is at 24 weeks (for the anti D) otherwise it would have been 28 weeks so next thing to look forward to is 20 week/Gender scan on the 12th May woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Whooooo Kath I am glad it went well! It's so cool our apps are all so close together and we are sharing this journey together!:) 

I went to the walk in clinic a few days ago with suspected UTI. 100% convinced as I had all the symptoms. My urine was negative for infection though. The doctor said the dip sticks are just a guide line and I could still have an infection and the test come back clear. So she gave me the second lot of antibiotics and advised me to have my urine sent off. So I asked the midwife to do that to test it in the lab as somethings going on! Hoping all comes back clear and just a niggling pregnancy thing :D

Oooo I thought my O positive wasn't common, I even googled it ha! But nope.. standard old O! Do you have to have injections then?

I'm glad everything came back well, and everything is going smoothly for us all &#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Yeah I have injection at 24 weeks and after baby is born, and if I have any bleeding inbetween I must go in! 

Yes maybe we just have irritable bladders, I still can't cough without accidents. Tena lady is my friend at the moment :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha!! I've just invested in some panty liners.. it's all down hill from here!


----------



## bathbabe

Im boring old O+ too!! 

Todays my birthday :wohoo: 

How you all feeling?? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Happy birthday hun!! Anything planned? 

I'm feeling okay, bit sicky today and didn't sleep too well. You? I've came to my parents for the week to see them as I live a couple hours drive away.


----------



## kaths101

Happy birthday Amber, :drunk: we can pretend to have a birthday drink :) 

I'm feeling ok, just tired all the time, but I guess that can be expected. I'm also not sleeping well. 
Hope you have a good time with your parents Claire, have they noticed your bump increase in size?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Well my dad though the picture I had sent him was of me sticking it out.. ha! I came and I'm like helloooo here is the belly!!! My belly button has popped out aswell, it's going to seriously be an ugly sticky outy by the time this little one has finished cooking! :D 

It's been good here, I'm starving all the time lately! My mum hadn't got anything in for me to eat such as healthy things that I'm on at the moment, 5 a day every day! I had to go asda and buy fruit, vegetables and things :) 

We've just been playing games and had a pyjama day really. How about you x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hi ladies! How are you? We're expecting our first child. So excited! My due date is Oct. 6th :baby: (I can't wait to know the sex of the baby!) The first trimester was rough but it's getting better now. There were a couple of weeks where I "didn't feel pregnant" but suddenly this week I got this cute little belly. DH noticed that my belly popped out all of a sudden a couple of days ago. Did this happen to you too? 

Hey, happy birthday bathbabe! :)


----------



## bathbabe

Welcome :wave: Im Amber :) 
Im a 'bigger' girl so i wont pop till abit later on but it wont be long! This is #2 for me, I have a son who is 5 next month xx


----------



## kaths101

Hi Caro :wave: 

I feel huge already - must take a bump picture..I think it's because this is my third so I've popped a lot earlier! 
Are you finding out sex at 20 weeks?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi Caro! Nice to have you join us here. How exciting! &#9825; 

My belly has been slowly growing since about 6 weeks from baby bloat! I have my baby bump now over the last few weeks. One day I had cramps and the next day everyone commented how much bigger my belly looked. Maybe they were stretching pains.. and out it popped hehe :D 

Are you finding out at your 20 week scan? How was your 12 week one? :) x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey Amber, Kath, and Khadijah! :thumbup:

I had my 12 week scan when I had my first semester screening (NT, chromosomes 13, 18, and 21.) I saw the baby for approx 15-20 min <3 and everything was within normal range. I had another scan at 14 weeks because I had spotting and bleeding. I'm on bed rest for 2 more days (2 long weeks) but the baby is fine. Phew!!!

I will have the next appointment on Tuesday but I don't know if it will include another scan since I had one so recently. I read online that some women get to know the sex even at 16 weeks. I'll ask my doctor just in case. If not, 20 weeks I guess. :happydance:

Tell me about big bellies! I had to buy new pants at 8 weeks but it was more bloating than anything. Last time I just gave up and bought maternity things because regular pants didn't have enough belly but the rest was all saggy and it looked silly haha :blush:


----------



## kaths101

I've finally given in to maternity clothes too, I just can't squeeze in my normal clothes any longer! :haha:
 
Do you have any feelings on gender Caro? usually they say mothers intuition is right, I was with my first two :) I'm not feeling so sure with this one though!


----------



## bathbabe

I had to give in and buy maternity leggings as i found mine sat at the wrong place and made me feel sick, so now i have some that i could probs tuck my boobs into if i wanted lmao :haha: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha! Well not sure if I previously said (baby brain) but last week I also caved in and brought bigger clothes.. I was looking for a size 10-12 in Tesco for pyjamas but they didn't have any. So I went for a 12-14. I actually had a mini melt down and cried in the middle of Tesco. Hormones!! I didn't know which size to get, I didn't know how big 12-14 would be on me, I just felt so over whelmed like a silly sausage!! 

In the end I brought 12-14 and I could also tuck my boobs and my whole head inside if I wanted to ha!! I'm usually a size 8 and I never put weight on so seeing my body change so much was a tad over whelming. 

But they are super comfy!:D


----------



## kaths101

Haha bigger clothes is always better! The minute I get home I put my comfy baggy clothes on. It's such a relief. 
My feet have already started to swell too :( especially when I've been at work all day. So I've started wearing socks with no elastic in the top. 
I had horribly swollen feet with my first two....nasty


----------



## bathbabe

Ugh! I had swollen feet with my son. Felt like i had a massive lump of jelly on my feet that would wobble everytime i took a step - im not looking forward to having that again! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

A massive lump of jelly... what a description! These children... making our ankles into cankles and today.. making me poop all day!! Anyone else had this? 

Gross.


----------



## CarolinDallas

kaths101 said:


> Do you have any feelings on gender Caro? usually they say mothers intuition is right, I was with my first two :) I'm not feeling so sure with this one though!

Hm with all the protein and aversion to sweets I had at the beginning I was convinced it was a boy. Now I don't know. I catch myself talking about "him" most of the times for some reason, though. When will you know? 20w?


----------



## CarolinDallas

Khadijah-x said:


> A massive lump of jelly... what a description! These children... making our ankles into cankles and today.. making me poop all day!! Anyone else had this?
> 
> Gross.

I had a lot of swelling at the beginning but after week 7 or 8 it disappeared. Hopefully it will stay like this! Not really looking forward to have cankles LOL

pooping all day? I wish! Never in my life I had trouble to go to the restroom. Now it's terrible:blush:. I have to drink lots of fluids (and that makes me pee like crazy, ugh :haha:)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Polar opposites!! I would go a good 2 days on a regular without a poop, even upto a week! Now I may as well set up camp in the bathroom the amount of times I am in there!

I'm at my parents this week and I REALLY miss my pregnancy pillow. I didn't realise how much it helps me but my hips are really sore in the night without it. Had to substitute with a cushion this morning and that helped a bit. What's with the sore hips?


----------



## kaths101

I am in the not pooing camp, I can go for days without going..but I'm with Carolin..the weeing!! Argh drives me crazy! Yes I find out at 20 week scan on 12th may..eek can not wait. I dreamt I gave birth to a baby boy the other night, the birth was so real and I woke up really thinking I'd had a baby. Anyone else having crazy dreams?? I've had some pretty weird ones. 

A lady at work who I haven't seen for about 3 years walked in and said oooh when are you due then? So I must look very pregnant now. My best friend says I look due any day now! What am I going to be like in 20 weeks time :wacko:


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey ladies! How is it going? I'm on bed rest again. I went back to work this week but the bleeding and cramping came back and I had to go to the hospital. Fortunately the baby is fine (actually s/he was dancing La Macarena in there during the sonogram:happydance:) I have a fibroid and a pool of blood inside so any of those things could be causing this problem. Hopefully it will get better soon. The US system is not very friendly towards sick/pregnant people. 

I asked the sonographer to tell me the sex of the baby. She tried several times but the baby had crossed legs so nothing for now:shrug:. I have my anatomy evaluation in 3 weeks. Hopefully LO will cooperate then. 

After reading your comments I bought a Leachco maternity pillow. My hips and back are sore and I need extra support. I bought on Amazon because it was a bit cheaper there. Let's see how it goes.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! Hope your all well. Sorry to hear about your bleeding and cramping Carolin, but I am very happy to hear LO is well and doing a dance :D I hope the blood pool clears soon as any bleeding is worrying isn't it even when we know everything is okay. Take it easy &#9825; 

17 weeks now whooo.. and 3 days ;) going so quick! My 20 week scan is in 2 weeks 6 days... how time is flying! Crazy.. 

We are having pram, cot and name discussions on a daily basis. This isn't easy ha! 

Awh Kath the weeing is driving me crazy too, soon as im comfortable at night... then I go and the smallest dribble comes out! Constantly feel pressure on my bladder. Gosh knows how ill feel when baby is a watermelon! 

I've been having some very crazy dreams, my dreams are normally mental anyway but now totally weird! My recent one was finding a dead mouse in the sugar pot. I brought it back to life and it turned into a little pug dog. It then told me it was lost and I asked where it lived. Leeds it said, and said it was going to walk there. I'm like don't be silly mate ill call RSPCA get them to pick you up. 

Yes.. a talking dog, pretty normal!:D


----------



## kaths101

Haha sounds perfectly normal Claire! 

I hope you are all ok, we're on a little break away at the moment. We're at butlins. It's great fun but exhausting. My feet are killing and I'm feeling big! Had trouble getting out if the swimming pool yesterday :haha: what a sight that must have been...and getting on a galloping horse was harder then I thought! Must remember I'm pregnant!! Lol 

Here's my and my eldest posing for a selfie on the horses :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bathbabe

I have the flu :brat: iv been in bed for the last 36hours and all iv managed to eat was a slice of pizza that OH cooked for dinner tonight. I feel like my head is actually going to explode :cry:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ha Kath I bet that was a sight! Bet your looking super cute with your bump.. &#9825; I've been at my mums for a week, it's good your away it helps pass the time away! 2 weeks and so many days until our scans, cannot wait! I hope you have a lovely time. That picture is adorable x

Oh no Amber :( sounds awful! Keep your fluids up I hope you feel better very soon! 

Me and OH spent ages in Mothercare yesterday testing out prams looking at cots, getting so real now!


----------



## kaths101

It's quiet in here lately, how's everyone doing? 
Not much to report here really, still not getting any definite movements and even the bubbley feeling has gone. 
We're back from our holiday today so going to give the doppler a go tonight! 
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey everyone! I'm with you, Kath. No definite movements but I feel something like a fish swimming inside when I'm resting LOL.

Are you feeling better, Amber? We invited friends for dinner and today DH and I woke up running a fever with upset stomachs. Blaah!

11 more days to (hopefully) know the sex of the baby. What about you, ladies?:happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! 

Biggest report this week.. feeling thuds from the outside! OH felt one too! Little monkey in there attacking me already ha! Generally the movements feel like squirms now like a big fat worm is moving around. Sorry LO! 

This morning I've woken to the smallest amount of spotting when I wipe. Rather petrified and away from home so think I may pop down to a local a+e and try and get checked out..


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hope everything is OK!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Everything is well thank goodness. They checked neck of womb to make sure it's closed and they did doppler a few times. Baby was kicking away :D 

The twice me and OH have attempted sex since we got pregnant, I've spotted. We are so nervous so we just like never have sex but I felt safe so we decided to try again. But spotting again. So sex is officially off the menu! Atleast until we are trying to induce labour :D 

I called the EPAU but felt super weird when she said I'm not under EPAU anymore and to call the labour/maternity assessment. Eeek :D


----------



## kaths101

Aw glad everything is ok, these babies are so worrying. Sex is pretty non existent for us too, I'm just too scared. If I bleed I have to go straight to maternity ward for the Anti D jab (hospital is an hour away) so I'm not risking it. 
My scan is a week tomorrow! (May 12th) Can't believe how quick it's all coming round now. Also soo close to having a viable baby. How crazy. 
Can't wait to find out what I'm having next week :happydance:


----------



## CarolinDallas

I'm glad everything is well! :) IDK if bleeding after sex is common since I bleed for other reasons as well but I had the same experience when DH and I were together. Even if I stop bleeding later I don't think if I'll feel comfortable enough to try again. Too scary! 

I have my scan on the 13th! We're close, Kath! That's my next "milestone." And then, viability date.:happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you! Having sex and keep spotting isn't worth the stress it puts me under so no more! Hubby is more scared than me so we just don't bother. We just feel anxious at the time anyway so not like it's worth it ha :D 

13th yay! So we have 12th 13th mine is on the 14th... Amber when is yours again? 

I'll be 20+1 at mine. So excited! Can't wait till 24+ weeks aswell seems like such a huge milestone


----------



## kaths101

This time next week I will know what colour I'm getting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

My scans the 18th at 9am. eeeekkkkk!!!! 

Hope your all well? other than the spotting etc :(
Im finally feeling better!! :happydance: x


----------



## kaths101

Yay so are we all next week?? Mine isn't until 4.10pm it's going to be a lonnnng wait


----------



## Khadijah-x

I think we are! Mine has now changed to the 13th.. one less day to wait!! 3.30pm :D


----------



## kaths101

That's good, one less day to wait is always good :thumbup:

20 weeks today! Halfway! I must say between 14-20 weeks has just flown by. Wonder if the next 20 weeks will?!


----------



## CarolinDallas

My appy is next Wed the 13th at 1:30 :happydance:

20 weeks already Kath! How exciting! I want time to fly too. I can't wait to feel some real kicks (I know, I know... "careful what you wish for" LOL)

How are you doing, ladies? Any plans for the weekend? I just read we may have chances of tornadoes on Saturday :wacko:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Tornados wow! I love funky weather but maybe only on TV or from far away! Stay safe will you &#9825; 

13th aswell yay!!! Just a few days for us all how exciting!!!! 

I think it's flew aswell Kath from the dating scan. I don't feel as many movements these past few days so it's seeming to drag to the 20 week scan as it worries me. But I know movements are very sporadic at this point. 

Team yellow... I hope I don't see a willy on the scan!!!!!! Ha....


----------



## kaths101

Haha you won't as long as you tell the sonograper when you go in! 

Next week is going to be a very exciting week on this thread :happydance::happydance:

I haven't had as much movement either Claire! 

I am actually so excited for my scan on Tuesday, because Ive done it twice before I thought the excitement would wear off but I'm just as excited if not more than I was with my first two!


----------



## CarolinDallas

Thank you! <3 Tornadoes are not fun. Fortunately we only had "watch" instead of "warning" today. That's good, because we're supposed to get into the bathtub if the alarms go off and I'd have been there like a turtle on its back :haha: Is it difficult for you to move too?

I wonder if I'll see a willy too, considering the salty cravings I've had. I woke up last night around 2:30 ravenous. I just wanted Chinese food. Fortunately, DH brought some yesterday. I watched some TV and then, at 4:30, so hungry again!! Good grief!! DH has sweets at home like ice cream and stuff but I just wanted some fried rice, noodles, and Mongolian beef :haha:. What cravings, if any, have you girls had? 

No more spotting, khadijah? Today I had bleeding again. It was enough for me to think about going to the hospital. I decided to monitor instead of going and now it's spotting instead. I'm so done with this bleeding/spotting thing. It scares the cr... out of me each time! 

I can't wait for Wednesday! I want to know about the baby but also about the SCH. Next week will be so exciting! :happydance:

How's everything going, ladies?


----------



## kaths101

This baby loves carrot cake!! We had a slice after dinner and since then it has been bouncing around. First proper time I am feeling movement! 

2 more sleeps :happydance:

I've got a proper pregnant belly now too, there's no mistaking I'm not fat I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh no Carolin! As much as spotting is incredibly common and generally nothing to worry about, it's down right scary!! I hope it settles soon so you don't have to worry about it. I haven't had any more since thank goodness. 

Wow in the bath tub ha! Why is that? I'm glad you didn't have any warnings and just got to watch. 

Cravings I haven't had any. There was a few days where I REALLY wanted something but next day I wanted something else. Lately I just want junk but I have to resist! Obviously treating myself... daily ;) hehe. I really want a craving.. a weird one. Am I weird?? But I don't have any as of yet! 

Kath... its the 12th!!!!!! How did the scan go???? So excited for you &#9825;

Are we blue or pink????????!!!


----------



## kaths101

Soooo it's another boy! I knew it!! :haha:
All was perfect and measuring well so really happy. Had a lovely sonograper this time too. Measured spot on with dates so still 23rd September :) 

Good luck to you both tomorrow xx


----------



## CarolinDallas

:blue:A boy!! congratulations!!


----------



## kaths101

Here he is...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Khadijah-x

Eeeeeeeek congratulations!!!! Such a cutey! I'm glad all is well! Bless him &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## kaths101

Good luck Claire and Carolin, can't wait to hear all about it x
I'm sure there was someone else today?


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm not sure... my baby brain just about remembers my own appointments ha!! 

I'm so nervous....


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> I'm not sure... my baby brain just about remembers my own appointments ha!!
> 
> I'm so nervous....

Deep breaths, you'll be fine :hugs: x


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations on having a boy!! X


----------



## kaths101

Argh where are the updates?, you keeping me in suspense! 
Hope all is ok x


----------



## CarolinDallas

It's a boy!!! :blue::blue::blue::happydance:

The sonographer said: "oh look at that!! DEFINITELY a boy!!" LOL 

https://i57.tinypic.com/2pto5yw.jpg


----------



## kaths101

Oooh congratulations 2-0 to the boys!! 

Was everything ok?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! Sorry for the late reply. Scan went perfect looked at heart chambers could see blue and red blood pumping in and out brain sections kidneys bladder face lips nose diaphragm bones spines chest saw footprints hands stomach diaphragm etc all perfect :D my placenta is anterior so means the movements and kicks are cushioned from me feeling them as strong so I'm suprised I actually feel them! 

Resisted... We are team yellow! 

Congratulations Carolin!!! It's looking to be boy season!:)


----------



## CarolinDallas

Congrats khad! &#10084; I don't know how you resisted! LOL

Everything perfect with the baby. He actually had hiccups during the exam haha. The SCH healed so no more bed rest, yeah! (Cervix still irritated so no "sweet sweet love" for DH yet LOL) Going back to work tomorrow. Ah, and I have anterior placenta so that explains that I still don't feel much kicking. Phew! 

Oh, I updated my last post to add a pic!

Any scans tomorrow or this week? :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

Woohoo so pleased for you, isn't it just amazing to see! I loved seeing his little face on mine and the teeny feet. My placenta is anterior too! 

So 2 blue and 1 yellow so far. 

When is Amber? There was someone today, will have to look back...

Did you get a piccie Claire? 
Love yours with the little speech bubble Carolin. (Is that your name? I'm guessing Caroline?) im so glad the Sch had gone. 

I'm booking a 4d scan at 27 weeks so that's my next one! Round about 24th June! Anyone else having one?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you! I was slighted tempted running up to the scan, like 1% tempted.. but in the scan room I was too in awe at our little monkey to wonder about the gender. Although it's impossible not to look and think 'was that a willy???' Eeeek! 

I'm glad your SCH has gone Caroline and you can get out and about more now! Such a cute picture of your little boy &#9825;


----------



## Khadijah-x

Our perfect little creation &#9825;
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-14 09.04.15.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kaths101

Aww lovely, such a sweet picture Claire x

I don't want to put a downer on this thread but I've had a very sad day today..a friend of mine due the day after mine went for her scan yesterday and the baby had died. So very sad and makes me even more thankful for the little person inside me.
We also found out that OH s grandad had a stroke this morning, he usually looks after my boys on Thursdays so was such a shock when we got the phone call this morning. :cry:
im feeling very emotional today :cry:


----------



## CarolinDallas

kaths101 said:


> Did you get a piccie Claire?
> Love yours with the little speech bubble Carolin. (Is that your name? I'm guessing Caroline?) im so glad the Sch had gone.

Thank you! I'm glad I healed too :) I'm Caroline. I wanted my nickname to say "Carol in Dallas" LOL

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's baby and your OH's grandad. Is he doing better?


----------



## kaths101

A little better thank you, not brilliant and it's going to be a long road to recovery!! 

Agh I read it as Carolin Dallas :haha:


----------



## bathbabe

Sorry ladies iv had a busy few days and havnt been around here! 
My scan is at 9am tomorrow eeeekk!! Im hoping to stay team yellow but I think I might give in!
Kath - Sorry about your friend and her baby plus your OH's grandad. :( :flower:
I had an anterior placenta last time and it sucks!!! Im pretty sure i dont this time because I felt movement about 8weeks earlier than last time (22weeks last time!!) BUT maybe thats just coz I know what it feels like?! I'll find out for sure tomorrow :)
And Carol! Iv always read it as carol in dallas!! :angelnot: xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm sorry to hear that too Caroline. Hugs &#9825; 

Hey Amber good luck for today! Hope it goes amazing... stay team yellow like me!! Hehe let us know how you get on. 

The anterior placenta does suck but I felt movements from 15 weeks first pregnancy (this far) flutters. Then jabs at 18 weeks from the outside so I think that's pretty early, apparently first time pregnancies isn't until 24 weeks! It would kill me waiting that long.. I love my little monkeys kicks! I'm at my parents for a few days and my dad and brother have felt them. I think my placenta is covering the right side of my front because all the movements 99% are on the lower left side. I wish I didn't have it because I would be feeling a lot more. Boo!!!

Caroline... I read it as Carolin Dallas.. sorry ha!


----------



## CarolinDallas

DS is starting to kick instead of just flutters (... always when I'm trying to sleep LOL.) DH tried to feel the kicks yesterday but every time DS stopped LOL.

Good luck Amber!!


----------



## bathbabe

Team yellow!

We were still arguing over finding out, I finally gave in and said to find out but baby had the cord bunched up between its legs!! Haha!! X


----------



## CarolinDallas

Oh! LOL. Do you have more scans in the future or you'll know the sex after delivery?


----------



## bathbabe

I have a scan booked for 35weeks but my OH wont be coming so I probs wont find out till its born :) x


----------



## kaths101

Aw Amber that's probably the best news, I was half hoping they couldn't tell us gender but it was clear as day, my boys ain't shy :haha: 

Hope you are all ok girls, I'm getting some quite hard kicks now but still not visible from the outside! 
My feet are also starting to really hurt eek


----------



## bathbabe

My feet hurt too but only when im not doing much :/ like if im stuck on the till at work (standing) for more than 1.5/2hours they ache like crazy and it hurts to walk :( my back also goes stiff as a board!!
Im getting hard kicks too. Iv decided this baby isnt going to be a baby that we can take for a nice drive to get it to sleep.. everytime I drive baby wakes and kicks for ages!! Its lovely but extremely distracting!!! 

Xx


----------



## CarolinDallas

I'm a teacher and I have to stand/walk a lot. My legs look like dinosaur legs and hurt a lot. My back hurts a lot too. My room only has chairs for little kids. Thank god we're out in 2 weeks! Hang in there, ladies! LOs are so worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey ladies! 

Fellow team yellow Amber yay! 

I feel kicks alot now, sometimes they make me jump ha! My dad sister in law husband and brother have felt them from the outside. I've even got a video of my belly moving when bubba kicks but it's so hard to catch it on camera. 

Monkey usually always stops kicking whenever hubby tries to feel aswell... ha!! It's like he knows (or she!) 

I can't wait till I can see a direct kick on the outside, at the moment it's like that whole area of my stomach twitches. Still magical! 

We've ordered our cloth nappies yay! And our sling. Oh... and a cot!! It was a bargain so couldn't resist even though we may not use it until about 6 months +. 

Now for the Co sleeper crib seen a very cute pod in mothercare. I've never parented before but I'm soooo into this natural tribal baby wearing co sleeping stuff. Does anyone else natural parent or plan to?


----------



## bathbabe

I will be attempting to cloth nappy this time, I will also be getting a new sling/wrap. Baby will have a crib in my bedroom but will most likely cosleep! I will also be attempting breastfeeding this time - eek! Anyway thats what im attempting! What actually happens once baby is here is a completely different story im sure!! 

Search 4th trimester!! I didnt hear about it until a few months ago but I did most of it with my son because it was what felt natural to me and I didnt even know it was a 'thing!'

Xx


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> My feet hurt too but only when im not doing much :/ like if im stuck on the till at work (standing) for more than 1.5/2hours they ache like crazy and it hurts to walk :( my back also goes stiff as a board!!
> Im getting hard kicks too. Iv decided this baby isnt going to be a baby that we can take for a nice drive to get it to sleep.. everytime I drive baby wakes and kicks for ages!! Its lovely but extremely distracting!!!
> 
> Xx

Uh oh, both of mine have always slept in the car which is great. 

I'm the same, I was on my feet all day yesterday and they weren't too bad but I'm like you, it's standing still. I'm sure I can feel them puffing out the longer I stand, and my lower bump is really starting to ache now. Please don't say I'm having another big baby! Eeek


----------



## kaths101

Ooh I misssed a whole page haha..

I've co-slept breast fed both of my boys and will again. It is the only way to get some decent sleep and eventually baby attaches itself without you even knowing aha.. Strange waking up and having a baby attached to your nipple..it's like oh baby how did you get there!! (I'm talking 6 months plus) 

I've never done cloth nappy but does sound very appealing, will cut our waste down considerably but I just don't know if I can keep up with the washing.. I already do at least one load a day and will get more once Jack starts school..and don't have heaps of drying space. I might give it a go.


----------



## kaths101

Oh and I just remembered, yesterday I saw a baby born at 23 weeks! I got talking to her mum at soft play (the baby is now 1) but she showed me photos and she was the size of a hand when she was born, her lungs finger nail size. It was just so weird knowing I'm close to 23 weeks and seeing what baby looks like. Perfectly formed but very very small. She breathed independently straight after birth. She has some medical issues, she was blind and on oxygen etc but what a strong little girl and Mumma. She was her 6th child and they were both just amazing!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! 

Talking of cloth nappies I've been doing some serious research into all different types and brands, the benefits, how to wash store dry etc. I'm looking to get enough to last so I can wash every 3 days, not much extra washing as to what we do now. We've gone for nappies that have 'inserts' bit like a sanitary pad lol... so as long as nothing has gone onto the actual nappy itself, only the pad has to be washed and not the nappy... can do that for a good few changes. Still means same amount of washing but only washing inserts and not a whole load of nappies themselves. I've ordered a few 'all in ones ' so insert is attached and you wash whole thing but only ordered that as I love the pattern lol. .. can get such amazing cute ones! 
It was such a minefield choosing the ones we have as there are so many out there!! If you need any direction with this, fire away &#9825; xx 

Oh no Kath poor little one but she sounds so amazing to have been born so early and have minor health problems on the grand scale of things. I always Google weekly updates and I googled 22 weeks and an article came up about 1 in 4 babies born at 22 weeks will survive. And an article about a baby surviving in the 21st week. So amazing &#9825; seeing the pics made me feel like woah! My little monkey looks like that eeek! 

We want a co sleeping crib as im scared to have baby in bed with me although I want to, did you?


----------



## bathbabe

Khadijah-x said:


> I always Google weekly updates and I googled 22 weeks and an article came up about 1 in 4 babies born at 22 weeks will survive. And an article about a baby surviving in the 21st week. So amazing &#9825; seeing the pics made me feel like woah! My little monkey looks like that eeek!
> 
> We want a co sleeping crib as im scared to have baby in bed with me although I want to, did you?

I google each week too!! Im 22 weeks today eek!!!! :happydance: It still doesnt quite feel real!! After 4 years of trying I want to really enjoy being pregnant but tbh I forget most of the time!! 

Harrison just slept in bed with me :thumbup: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Bless you Amber!i It's so surreal isn't it.. I have to pinch myself alot! Well.. the constant kicks do that for me! Had a midwife appt yesterday and she said I have a very active baby eeek! I mentioned bubba being more active at night and she said he or she may be born at night then. We'll see!:D 

I would like to have baby right in bed but I'm scared... is there safe and unsafe ways of doing it?


----------



## kaths101

I had both of mine in bed with me, but not with the OH. With jack I slept on the sofa with him for the first 8 weeks. He would only sleep upright on my chest!! Not a decision I took lightly but I was just so sleep deprived I HAD to! So then we moved to the bed as I thought it was getting unsafe, I was so tired. In bed I always slept with my arm round him.. No duvet past my waist and one pillow. Yeah not comfy but it was the only way either of mine slept so with breast feeding too, it was sooo much easier. At about 6 months I could feed laying down and I'd wake with a baby attached to me haha... Bonus - more sleep for mummy!! 
I wouldn't make any sleeping plans and see how you get on.. I never intended to co-sleep but I had to and with George I never even tried to get him to sleep in a Moses basket or cot as I wanted to co-sleep x


----------



## kaths101

The safest way if baby is in bed with you and OH is you in the middle, baby on the edge and a breathable side bumper. You are so aware of baby in your sleep, but obviously no duvets, blankets etc. 

This just brought back an awful memory, nothing to do with co- sleeping but relevant, George was asleep on the sofa. He was only about 8 weeks old and He'd fallen asleep on me so I manouvered him onto the sofa and propped him up against a pillow and went outside to play with Jack in the garden, (to leave Georges in peace) I could see George through the window so looked in on him every few minutes or so. 
After an hour or so he started crying but something had happened to Jack so I didn't go in straight away..after about 30 seconds he stopped crying and I though oh he must have gone back to sleep and was going to carry on playing but something made me go in..I'm so glad I did because Georges head was under the pillow and he was gasping for breathe! It was awful - I have never been so scared in all my life. I cried for ages. :cry:
He had never tried to move before, he slept like that often but this time, he must have either slipped or cried so much he managed to roll! Needless to say he never slept like that again!! 
So scary! I know before children, you think oh I will never do this and that..but when they are here, nothing goes to plan!


----------



## bathbabe

How scary Kath! 

At first I slept in bed propped up with Harrison on my chest (he suffered with reflux it was the only way he would sleep) Then with me in the middle with the blanket tucked around and under me - so keeping me warm but not touching Harrison. Then the blanket out of his crib tucked around him until he was big enough for his sleeping bag. Worked for us :thumbup: x


----------



## kaths101

I have reached 'V' day Woohoo. 
24 weeks! Wow

How is everyone doing?


----------



## bathbabe

Yay!!! I keep telling myself I can relax when I hit 24weeks... 1week 2days to go!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh gosh Kath that sounds SO scary!!!! Gave me goosebumps just reading it. Hopefully with our co sleeper cot we can do co sleeping but without the worry of baby in the bed with us but I can imagine at 4am when feeding... there will be times baby will fall asleep on me and leaning over a few inches to lay baby down.. may not happen. Ha! 

So with the no blanket thing.. is that no blankets for yourself?

V day congratulations!!!! 23 weeks today for me with a 50% chance of survival if born, open eyes, and nearly a foot long. Wow!!


----------



## CarolinDallas

Congrats on V day! A week and a half for mine. Yay! :)

How are you ladies? LO and I are happy because yesterday was our last day at school and we can rest a bit.


----------



## bathbabe

5 days till V day! 

Im good ta! Started buying things now! Eek! Not much tho and nothing 'major' other than a Carseat. It still doesnt feel real tho! This is my second baby yet I cant actually imagine having a baby, that will live with me, that will need me. I cant get my head around it. :shrug: I was the same with my son tho x


----------



## kaths101

I havent bought anything yet! I must get a move on. 

Had my 24 week appointment on Thursday too and baby is laying across ways along the bottom which is explaining why I'm getting so much pain lower down. My ankles are also really swollen!,

Took a bump picture at 24 weeks, this is it - not great but I haven't got a mirror long enough so had to go on tip toes haha. I feel huge! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Khadijah-x

Beautiful bump Kath!! We are all very pregnant now! :D 
I've had awful diorreah today, the waves of pain were incredible. So scary having those cramps when pregnant! I was panting thinking how the hell will I cope with labour if I can't cope with poop pains ha! I'll upload my bump pic, it's from last week 22 weeks. Mind the picollage, I've been doing them every week and will print them out and put them in a box :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

:)
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2015-06-08 23_58_20.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CarolinDallas

Beautiful bumps there!

I haven't bought anything yet but I want to take care of everything during the summer since I have more time. I've been looking for lists of "essentials" to avoid buying things I won't even use. Wow, this doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies!! How are we all?!

I had to have an early GTT on friday as I was 'loaded' with sugar at my midwife appointment on wednesday. Just waiting for the results now. Im so so hoping it was just a fluke because id eaten a ton of junk the day before!! 
Im finally past 24weeks so viable :happydance: xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

..


----------



## bathbabe

Oh khadijah :hugs:

I wouldnt ever be able to live with our parents (mine or his!) Hopefully your father in law will be able to talk some sense into him. Heres me thinking we are ment to be the crazy hormonal ones ;) 

I feel like iv been smacked between the legs with a spade!! I dunno if I have another early engager (my son startes engaging at 25weeks) or if its the start of SPD?? 

Im still team yellow but I have a feeling this baby is blue :shrug: no idea why, I think maybe im just preparing myself for 2 boys lol xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

.


----------



## bathbabe

So where are you staying now?? 
Tell him your ?? Years old and you dont want to be living with his parents, you both have a baby on the way its time to start making proper grown up decisions and you need to feel supported :thumbup: you dont feel like your getting the support you need so he either needs to buck up his ideas or your gunna go home and get it from your friends and family. :hugs: or something along those lines! Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> So where are you staying now??
> Tell him your ?? Years old and you dont want to be living with his parents, you both have a baby on the way its time to start making proper grown up decisions and you need to feel supported :thumbup: you dont feel like your getting the support you need so he either needs to buck up his ideas or your gunna go home and get it from your friends and family. :hugs: or something along those lines! Xx

I wish I could say it exactly like that! Go you! :happydance:

I'm going to talk to him now.... 

I'm staying at my parents at the moment.. I don't want to be here long! 

By the way I am 25.. 26 when i have LO. How old is everyone else?


----------



## bathbabe

Say it exactly like that. Maybe he needs to hear you get mad over it?
Im 26. Had my son at 21 moved out when I was either 18 or 19 I cant remember x


----------



## kaths101

Ah that's such a shame Claire but totally know where you're coming from! We live with my parents. They have been away for a week and it's been lovely...but that is my parents and we still get lots of privacy - would be very different if it was the In-laws. 

What are his reasons for not wanting to move? If my OH said to me he didn't want to live with my parents anymore we would be out ASAP. 

You've tried for a baby and this baby Is very much wanted for a long time, why would he throw it away - makes me angry grrr 

Hope you are ok, and good for you for sticking to your guns and not putting up with it and being miserable xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

..


----------



## bathbabe

Oh hun this must be so hard for you :hugs: if thats how hes being i would move closer to your family and start getting ready to be a single parent. Make a new life for yourself just dont ever say he isnt allowed contact and bring your child up knowing that you did what you felt was best. He will hopefully come crawling back to you and realise that his WIFE and BABY are more important than his mother. I understand that it sounds like hes a mummys boy but he needs to grow a pair and cut the apron strings! X


----------



## CarolinDallas

I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time, khad. I'm thinking of you :hugs:. I understand that you may feel guilty for living away from him but you need peace and privacy. I think moving to your area would be a good move to have support. Child first. Then you guys will have time to sort things out. 

I hear you ladies about the pain down there. LO has been kicking with a vengeance for the last 3 or 4 days. I'm thrilled he's healthy but wow LOL.

Khad I think the baby could be a boy. After craving all that meat I can't stop craving sweets. I have my glucose test this week do I'm trying to eat yogurt instead of sweet junk LOL. 

V date is tomorrow. Also, 3 more days for third trimester. I'm so happy. I've had all these complications even after bed rest that each extra week feels like triumph at this point. I bought the first things for LO yesterday and became very emotional just thinking of all this.


----------



## Khadijah-x

..


----------



## bathbabe

Honestly... do what is best for YOU! :hugs: xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

I wish I knew what was best for me.. lol! :D xx


----------



## kaths101

Aw I can't believe he has chosen his mother over you and baby :dohh: (but then saying that I hope my sons choose me when they're older haha - only joking!) 
But anyway just give it a few days, and have a good think. The natural thing if you are not happy living there is to go home to your family! Why would you stay there! Spur sky he can't always out his parents first, he has to live his own life too. 

I can't believe how quick our pregnancies are going now, I can't keep up with the weeks haha


----------



## kaths101

Wow I also didn't realise I'm nearky in third tri! Eeeek


----------



## bathbabe

It all seems to be going very fast now! Just wait till we actually hit 3rd tri.... it will last foreverrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! ;) x


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Aw I can't believe he has chosen his mother over you and baby :dohh: (but then saying that I hope my sons choose me when they're older haha - only joking!)
> But anyway just give it a few days, and have a good think. The natural thing if you are not happy living there is to go home to your family! Why would you stay there! Spur sky he can't always out his parents first, he has to live his own life too.
> 
> I can't believe how quick our pregnancies are going now, I can't keep up with the weeks haha

Hehe we would always want our children to choose us but if my son came to me and his wife was unhappy and wanted her own space and he suggested staying with me? I'd give him a right earache to fix up and man up! :haha:

Eeeek going too fast.. feel so unprepared!! Any names sorted for anyone?


----------



## bathbabe

Nope no names here!!! Well none that we can agree on! I dont like any boy names and I LOVE Effie for a girl but OH hates it :( x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Do what's best for you now and then sort the rest, khad. One thing at a time.:hugs:

Yep, 3rd trimester is almost here. How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you. I wish I could be brave and put my foot down that I'm staying in my hometown. But I can't. Hopefully I will &#9825; 

When does 3rd tri start :D


----------



## bathbabe

27weeks is 3rd tri I think xx


----------



## CarolinDallas

3rd tri = 27w :)

LO and I are celebrating v date today! :happydance: 

Last night was a bit scary. I was in a restaurant with DH and friends and I felt weird so we left. When I came home my belly was hard as rock, I had lower back pain similar to what I felt when I had gallstones, I felt pins and needles in my privates, cramping, and lots of pressure on both sides of my belly button. I didn't know what to do so I did what I felt was best: I walked for 20 minutes around the house until the pain slowly subsided. I finally was able to rest in bed so I decided not to call my dr. LO is kicking me right now so I guess he's OK :haha: and I have an appt for my glucose test tomorrow wacko:) so let's see what the doc says. Has this ever happened to you? I'm such a rookie :blush:.


----------



## bathbabe

Maybe braxton hicks? Iv never had them mind lol so I dunno! Although I *think* I had one the other day at work but it didnt last anywhere near as long as that. Just mention it at your appointment and see what they say.
Good luck with your GTT and happy V day!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

How weird.. must be the braxton hicks week for us all!! I had my first one this week too! No doubt because of the stress at the moment -_- my belly went ROCK hard for about 30 seconds or so and then it went away. No pain just weird and uncomfortable!


----------



## bathbabe

Yeah mine went rock hard for about 30seconds too! I never had them with my son.. so it freaked me out lmao x


----------



## CarolinDallas

I walked around the house for approx 15 min but I had scary 40 min yesterday. I had plan to call the dr's office if I had 60 mins of symptoms but fortunately things got better. I assumed something like Braxton-Hicks. Good to know I'm not the only one :winkwink:


----------



## Khadijah-x

I would have been scared after 40 mins of it too! You've been okay since so not to worry. It may be something you get again. I would mention it to your midwife too just so they are aware x


----------



## kaths101

How are things now Claire?


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey ladies, I haven't heard from you in a while. How's everyone doing?


----------



## bathbabe

Hey :wave: Im doing ok. Got the start of SPD so struggling with work etc now, :jo: I finish on the 15th of August.. which seems to be a million years away (I'll be 33weeks), I might have to speak to them and try bring it forward. 
My hands are soooooooo itchy, I know about the liver thing but I dont think its that coz they were itchy before I was pregnant they just seem to be extra itchy ugh :brat:
Im trying to find a lovely girl and boy coming home outfit but I cant seem to find anything super cute for a boy!!! The only downside to being team yellow... I cant buy an expensive coming home outfit because Id like to get one for each gender lol!!!! :dohh:

Hope your all well :hugs: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150620-WA0034.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Hey :wave: Im doing ok. Got the start of SPD so struggling with work etc now, :jo: I finish on the 15th of August.. which seems to be a million years away (I'll be 33weeks), I might have to speak to them and try bring it forward.
> My hands are soooooooo itchy, I know about the liver thing but I dont think its that coz they were itchy before I was pregnant they just seem to be extra itchy ugh :brat:
> Im trying to find a lovely girl and boy coming home outfit but I cant seem to find anything super cute for a boy!!! The only downside to being team yellow... I cant buy an expensive coming home outfit because Id like to get one for each gender lol!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs: x

Oh no! Can they give anything or do anything for the SPD? I hope it doesn't get too bad :hugs:

I also wanted a super cute pink or blue outfit but I think we will be coming home in cream.. I've got a super cute winnie the pooh set, or a boofle one (both from Tesco I think). The supermarkets need to rotate their gender neutral clothes now because we have them all! 

We have our pram all ready to rock now.. ordered the things we need for our cloth nappy journey (I have some bloody awesome nappies.. one is even a Christmas pudding haha!) 

What is everyone feeling? I've felt monkey have hiccups twice! This week my whole belly moves rather than just kicks in random places. They were mainly on the left due to my placenta being anterior but starting to spread out now, even getting kicks right at the top of my bump under my boobs :haha:


----------



## CarolinDallas

Sorry to hear about SPD. Is there anything you can do or take for that? :hugs: August is far away but it doesn't sound that bad from my perspective. Unless my doctor says something I'll work until the end. The US is not very maternity-friendly... :wacko:

Coming home outfits! How cute! I'm sure you'll find something good soon. I bought some nb and 3mo things for LO (DH bought him a camo outfit... :dohh: LOL) it's getting real! I love a Tigger outfit I got but it's 3mo.

Claire, I bought some wheels too! A neighbor sold us an almost new Britax travel system. With the money I saved there I bought a baby carrier, some diapers, and little things like that. 

I had my glucose test last week (yuck LOL.) I haven't heard from the dr's office so I assume I'm OK? good luck with yours! :thumbup:

I have anterior placenta too but LO doesn't care. He's been kicking so hard that my whole belly moves. Ouch! :haha: And the belly won't stop growing :) . A friend told me "and you still have +3 months to go!" LOL. How exciting! 

Have a great day!


----------



## LauraAnn

OK so I am posting in here as well as the September/October bumps buddies, as not sure which one I'll use! So sorry for that....

I am due 25 August, but have feeling I will be the start of September, as my other children were overdue.

Really tired and heavy, with a very active baby.


----------



## kaths101

:wave: Laura, I'm feeling really tired and heavy too but you are a bit further along than us. 

Bathbabe, I have SPD too, flipping agony. I can't get down in the floor anymore with my boys as I just can't get up again. I had to get OH to move my leg the other day as I just couldn't :cry:
I am struggling with work too but won't be finishing until mid September. Eeek. 

Claire, I had my glucose test yesterday..it wasn't too bad but also felt they took all my blood as they did my 28 week bloods at the same time. 
Carol, While I was there, I got talking to a lovely old couple and they thought I was due any day now! I'm also huge. They couldn't believe I still had 3 months to go! 

Feel really behind with the getting clothes etc, I need to have a sort out to see what I've got but I got rid of all my little baby clothes. Love buying their first outfit, I better start keeping an eye out :)


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey LauraAnn! :winkwink:

I'm feeling ginormous too. I'm overweight on top of pregnant so I feel like a T-Rex! LOL

My nurse called today. My glucose test was abnormal so I was referred to the diabetes center. If I understand correctly, they'll try to control the glucose levels with exercise and diet only. I read several hospitals' websites and they don't recommend metformin during pregnancy. After reading about GD I'm worried about LO now. Have you had GD before?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi LauraAnn welcome!! Congratulations on your pregnancy. I feel huge too although I bet I am small compared to you guys! I was a size 8 pre pregnancy and now size 12 tops are rather right and i've had to buy bigger pants pj's and skirts in 12-14s so they are loose and comfy. I haven't put weight on anywhere except my butt which was already on the larger side ha! My hips and belly. I've put on about 18lb so far which is right on target for what I should have so I'm glad with that. Although these last 2 weeks im chocolate mad and trying my best to resist.. else I'll have trouble getting out the door soon! :D


----------



## Khadijah-x

CarolinDallas said:


> Hey LauraAnn! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm feeling ginormous too. I'm overweight on top of pregnant so I feel like a T-Rex! LOL
> 
> My nurse called today. My glucose test was abnormal so I was referred to the diabetes center. If I understand correctly, they'll try to control the glucose levels with exercise and diet only. I read several hospitals' websites and they don't recommend metformin during pregnancy. After reading about GD I'm worried about LO now. Have you had GD before?

Oh no! Don't worry.. I have heard they just try and control it with diet etc aswell but I have read about medication but I suppose depends on the level of the result? I'm really not sure. But they know what they are doing so don't worry. They can keep an eye on you now and help you to stable your levels :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

My glucose test wasn't fun.. the no eating part and trying my best not to throw up for 2 hours wasn't good. Also my veins had hidden due to not eating (that happens apparently) so twice she shoved it in with no luck then managed on the other arm. Then when taking the blood after the test still couldn't get it so had to go into the same vein which I have a lovely bruise now. Then in the afternoon I had midwife appt which more blood was taken..Blah. 

She measured my belly first time! I'm measuring 27cm. Well chuffed! She did the doppler and monkey kicked it off! Made her laugh. So cool!


----------



## bathbabe

Haha! The nurse that did my GD bloods took it from all from the same vein too - about 2mm apart! Ugh. 
I havnt had my fundal hight done yet so we shall see how that goes when I have my next appointment on the 8th July. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Haha! The nurse that did my GD bloods took it from all from the same vein too - about 2mm apart! Ugh.
> I havnt had my fundal hight done yet so we shall see how that goes when I have my next appointment on the 8th July. X

I was so excited to be measured.. not sure why! :dohh: 

I feel rubbish today. Feels just like a hangover!


----------



## bathbabe

Haha, im looking forward to having my fundal hight checked, I was constantly 4-5weeks ahead with my son. I wont use it to guess if im having a big baby or not tho because its such a useless way of checking babys growth lol. Its just another 'milestone' isnt it lol.
Im super excited for my growth scan tho!!! Another peek at baby yay. Roll on september 2nd! X


----------



## CarolinDallas

Nice! I haven't had fundal measurements done. I guess they'll do that next time. 

I've spent the last 2 days calling daycares. I learned that people join their wait lists a year before they need it (a year?! Way to calculate conception, birth and all that! :wacko:) Let's see if I get a place for LO somewhere. We don't have relatives to help us. Have you thought of arrangements for your babies yet? :coffee:


----------



## bathbabe

I will be off work till around May next year (yay for uk maternity leave!) My mum will have baby 2 or 3 days a week depending on what hours I do when I go back to work. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm not looking to work any time soon until LO is in full time school anyway. Call me mad! I may be mad by then.. ha! 
I'm studying from next year at University (had to delay a year for obvious reasons lol) part time one day a week or one and a half. Childcare would be crèches at the Uni or family / friends. I may prefer crèche as that early socialising with other children really benefits them x


----------



## CarolinDallas

I would love to stay home but health insurance is crazy expensive (DH and I are teachers, worst possible coverage) and we get penalized if we are not covered. And we make "too much money" for public services. You ladies are lucky :thumbup:.


----------



## Khadijah-x

We are lucky! I know a lot of women who would prefer to stay at home but have to work. Hubby is on a decent wage (prob less than a teachers salary though) but we don't have health insurance and being penalised if we don't pay it :O harsh!

We do have it lucky in the UK with health care. Everyone moans about it here and there but we are blessed to have the NHS


----------



## kaths101

We are so very lucky to have the NHS and maternity pay system. I am hoping to go back in April to work. Would love to be a stay at home mum but we can't afford it, I earn a lot for working Part-time. I do work a few evenings though so don't miss out too much on the kiddies! 

I'm getting measured on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yay measured! Something so simple gets us so excited. I tried to do it myself about a month ago.. didn't have a clue.. ha!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Labouring in water and a stork walk session booked for next Saturday.. :D


----------



## Khadijah-x

Morning ladies :) 

Yesterday 26+3 it was definite that LO was responding to our pokes and poking us back :D 

Thought I'd share it with you all 

https://vid.me/TO2d


----------



## CarolinDallas

I watched the video today! Very sweet. I started feeling LO clearly today. Not just his kicking but his body. I want DH to feel LO but every time DH touches my belly, LO stops kicking or moves away. DH is so frustrated!


----------



## Khadijah-x

CarolinDallas said:


> I watched the video today! Very sweet. I started feeling LO clearly today. Not just his kicking but his body. I want DH to feel LO but every time DH touches my belly, LO stops kicking or moves away. DH is so frustrated!

Isn't that bizzare.. that would happen to us too at first!!! OH must have thought I was lying :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

My first stretch mark has come to play! I think... I'll post a pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150629-WA0090.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CarolinDallas

I read on the third trimester forum (yes, I'm stalking those threads already) cocoa butter helps with stretch marks. I haven't tried so no idea. My aunt gave me an anti stretch-marks product but I've used it once LOL.

Braxton Hicks again today. Ugh! I know my dr told me it's normal if less than 4/hour but I'm still concerned LO may come earlier than expected.


----------



## Khadijah-x

I've been concerned about them too Carolin! And I'm convinced ill give birth before 29 weeks... I bloody hope not! 

I had 5 BH yesterday, about 3 in an hour but none since so that's good. How many are you getting?


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies, how you all feeling? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi Amber! Okay thank you.. who told us to be pregnant in this heat? ? I've just been out and soon as I was back I'm in my room naked on the bed with the fan on my butt :rofl:


----------



## bathbabe

Lmao!!! Its too hot. I hate heat at the best of times, I really dont wanna deal with it now :'(
As soon as im in the house I strip to my underwear and grab an ice pop! Think im going to invest in a billion fans :thumbup:
My SPD is particularly painful today, walking like a 95year old pregnant woman in her underwear is NOT attractive!! Good job I shut all the curtains lmao x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Khadijah-x said:


> I've been concerned about them too Carolin! And I'm convinced ill give birth before 29 weeks... I bloody hope not!
> 
> I had 5 BH yesterday, about 3 in an hour but none since so that's good. How many are you getting?

I had 3 in like 30 min but nothing afterwards. I feel a sudden urge to walk, pressure builds up, BH come, and they go away after I rest horizontally.



bathbabe said:


> Lmao!!! Its too hot. I hate heat at the best of times, I really dont wanna deal with it now :'(
> As soon as im in the house I strip to my underwear and grab an ice pop! Think im going to invest in a billion fans :thumbup:
> My SPD is particularly painful today, walking like a 95year old pregnant woman in her underwear is NOT attractive!! Good job I shut all the curtains lmao x

I agree. It's way too hot. I have the blinds down and I'm in my undies too LOL. Sorry to hear your SPD is causing you pain. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:.


----------



## Khadijah-x

I'm in the 3rd tri!!!! And spent the day in the antenatal assessment unit... had reduced movements since last night. Was placed on the monitors and 'failed' the non stress test after 20 mins. Kept on for an hour and still failed. Basically they want to see the heart rate accelerate somewhat and stay up somwhat when baby moves. Which my trace wasn't doing. But the trace over all was fine HB pumping along nicely. So anyway the midwife calls the consultant and she says it's fine and sends me home. But obviously I'm worried now! I called midwife and she said it's fine but I'm still worried a bit. 

Movements are fine now.. soon as I get on monitors baby starts kicking away! Always the way... she said keep an eye on movements and if anything, go back in. Baby is active now so hopefully he (or she!) Is fine x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Oh that's scary! I'm glad baby is moving and well now! :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Back in again... wasn't happy with being sent home after a failed NST test and babies movements aren't the same... prayers we pass the NST today and all is well! :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Good luck hun xx


----------



## CarolinDallas

Good luck khad! :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Omg.. i cant believe im this '-' close to 3rd tri!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you ladies :) 

How are we all today? Look what I started doing...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150703-WA0039.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bathbabe

My anxiety caught up with me today. I ended up having a full on panic attack when driving :cry: no particular reason for it either. Think im gunna have an early night and hopefully feel refreshed for tomorrow x


----------



## CarolinDallas

It may be the heat. It happens to me every summer, in spite of the AC. I'm having a hard time controlling my anxiety this summer between the heat and being so slow/heavy. Baths help me relax. Maybe toy could try that too. :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

I slept for 12 hours!! Feeling much better today :) xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Bless you Amber I'm glad your feeling better today. Since I got pregnant my anxiety has been mostly non existant! But over the last few days I've felt on edge again. It could be the weather, being hot and flustered, thoughts of labour, worry of pre term labour! Who knows..

Me and OH went to a stork walk at the hospital last week. It was so interesting and scary! The labour ward I didn't like, the rooms were tiny and very clinical. The birthing centre which is onside the labour ward with a connecting door was like a different world. Tubs in every room, huge rooms with dim lights ipod docks / cd player, ropes on the ceiling birthing stools bean bags etc was lovely. So think we are 100% we'd like to choose a birth centre over a labour ward any day. The centre is only midwife led but the consultants and docs are on the labour ward just next door should they be needed


----------



## bathbabe

Aw that sounds nice! 
As long as I get my fix of gas and air Im not fussed about anything else lmao. I know I can do it because iv done it before! The only thing thats worrying me at the mo is the fact baby is transverse... literally the only position you cant give birth with!!!!! Its in this position 99.9% of the time. Plus if your waters go there is a chance of a cord prolapse and because my son was born at 36weeks it seems to be gnawing at the back of my mind... I have a scan at 35.5weeks I REALLY hope baby has got into the right place by then! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ahh Amber that's worrying but there's soooo much time from now till birth that baby can be in any position :) I've had baby head down transverse breech. They move around alot until about 37 weeks I hear but if your son was born at 36 weeks I can understand you wanting baby to move into the correct position earlier rather than later! 

My back and side is killing me spreads round right under my boob in my ribs. Can't sit stand lye there's just no escaping it. And now I'm getting jabbed in the ribs too.. 28 week celebrating present :D


----------



## kaths101

Mine is transverse too! My first two were always in the right position from early on so this one is worrying me! 

I had George in the birthing centre, same set up as you saw Claire, so much nicer but with the doctors and theatre right next door. Im Pretty pissed off at the moment because George was big they are not allowing me in the unit, I have to go on delivery suite..I just don't get it. I had no problems at all birthing George..yes he was 10lb 11 but from first contraction to birth only took 6 hours. Surely I will be more relaxed there. I could understand if I had complications but my first two were very straight forward births. Arghhh


----------



## bathbabe

Saw midwife today for my 28week appointment. I dont really know why I bothered! Shes so dippy its unreal..
She forgot to check my fundal hight.
She jabbed my arm once then decided she couldnt find a vein so told me to go over to the drs later and see if someone could do it then as she pulled the needle out blood came out so she had obviously hit a vein!
She *thinks* babies head is down the way then wrote in my notes that baby is 2/5 engaged - it deffo isnt!!

Ugh!!


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Mine is transverse too! My first two were always in the right position from early on so this one is worrying me!
> 
> I had George in the birthing centre, same set up as you saw Claire, so much nicer but with the doctors and theatre right next door. Im Pretty pissed off at the moment because George was big they are not allowing me in the unit, I have to go on delivery suite..I just don't get it. I had no problems at all birthing George..yes he was 10lb 11 but from first contraction to birth only took 6 hours. Surely I will be more relaxed there. I could understand if I had complications but my first two were very straight forward births. Arghhh

Wow what a chunky :D I suppose it's incase there is complications from a big birth which sometimes there is? I understand what your saying though, he was a straightforward birth. Maybe speak to them and say you want to be in the birthing centre? Have they said you cannot 100%? 

I'm getting nervous about the birth now.. 

83 days until D day :baby: :hugs: :nope: :happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Saw midwife today for my 28week appointment. I dont really know why I bothered! Shes so dippy its unreal..
> She forgot to check my fundal hight.
> She jabbed my arm once then decided she couldnt find a vein so told me to go over to the drs later and see if someone could do it then as she pulled the needle out blood came out so she had obviously hit a vein!
> She *thinks* babies head is down the way then wrote in my notes that baby is 2/5 engaged - it deffo isnt!!
> 
> Ugh!!

What the :dohh: 
Can you request another midwife?? 

My 28 week check is next week (ill be 29+1). I get so excited about the appointments I'd be really disappointed if I had your midwife!!! I'd probably ask for another.. 

Tbh I've only seen my midwife once. The rest have been covering or random ones :dohh:


----------



## bathbabe

Khadijah-x said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Saw midwife today for my 28week appointment. I dont really know why I bothered! Shes so dippy its unreal..
> She forgot to check my fundal hight.
> She jabbed my arm once then decided she couldnt find a vein so told me to go over to the drs later and see if someone could do it then as she pulled the needle out blood came out so she had obviously hit a vein!
> She *thinks* babies head is down the way then wrote in my notes that baby is 2/5 engaged - it deffo isnt!!
> 
> Ugh!!
> 
> What the :dohh:
> Can you request another midwife??
> 
> My 28 week check is next week (ill be 29+1). I get so excited about the appointments I'd be really disappointed if I had your midwife!!! I'd probably ask for another..
> 
> Tbh I've only seen my midwife once. The rest have been covering or random ones :dohh:Click to expand...

Shes the only one that covers my town (sent in by a local hospital) I will only see someone different if she is off sick or I have an appointment at the hospital im delivering at. :( Thats me done for checkups until the 19th August now. Then scan and consultant on the 1st Sept :happydance: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Oh bummer.. have to put up with her for now! :D 

Whooooooo how exciting literally a few more apps before birth??? That makes it sound SO soon!


----------



## bathbabe

Nope not many left!! Eeeeeeeeekk!! :wohoo: x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey ladies! I have my 28 appt next week too. From there I'll see my doctor every 2 weeks. 89 days to go for us!


----------



## bathbabe

Times still seems to be flying for me. I hope once I start maternity leave it slows down!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

28+4 today. Booked a few more antenatal class, water birth, caring for new born, becoming a family :) excited for those! 

Can't wait for my midwife appt on Thursday. Bloods I think at 28 weeks? And just want fundal heigh checked again! :D 

I do worry if little one is growing.. never anything to relax about


----------



## bathbabe

Yup bloods at 28weeks :) I havnt been called about mine so im hoping my iron levels havnt dropped any more (they were just below normal at booking)
I really want to know what my fundal height is :brat: ugh.. stupid midwife! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

You could _try_ and do it yourself but I tried once.. and got 16cm... so I don't have a clue clearly hahah!


----------



## bathbabe

Oh iv just tried..... 34cm. :shrug: wouldnt suprise me tho I was always 4-5weeks ahead with my son lol x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Lol! At your next appt remember to ask.. and if your 34 was correct then you should be a midwife lol! ;)


----------



## bathbabe

My next appointment isnt till 17th August :(

Im really struggling with work. Its just a tesco express but certain members of management seem to just stick me on the till which screws my back/hips up and they dont listen :( I have another 3weeks then a week off then back for a week before my last shift. Im so so tempted to ring in sick from saturday for a week go back for a day then ring in sick for another week.... that way I dont need a drs note. Id go to the drs and ask but I dont know how willing they are to hand them out around here :( x


----------



## Khadijah-x

I would personally speak to a doctor. Your pregnant and it's not good your in pain all day and continuing will only make it worse hun. It's worth a try! I think the doctor will understand and issue you one. I know how my back and ribs are and there's no chance I could sit in one position for a long period of time, even more than 10 minutes and I'm wiggling around trying to get some relief! 

I had my 28 week appt today although I'm 29 weeks but it was late lol.. took bloods for iron and the one to make sure mine and babies blood aren't mixing, rehus something or another. 
Heartbeat was 140bmp, blood pressure fine (always on the low side), urine fine, fundal height 30, so a week ahead, I was a week ahead last time too but think it's all in normal range :) 
I've gained 24lb so far.. mini whale!! Right on target though so I suppose it's worth it ;)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Amber have you thought of asking to be referred to a maternity physiotherapist for your back? I'm seeing one on Monday, my doctor referred me x


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hey ladies! Sorry you're having back pain! I'm right there with you. My bed with the pregnancy pillow or the recliner are the only comfy places for me right now LOL.

I had my last monthly appointment yesterday. After this one, every two weeks (OMG!) Dr measured my fundal height but didn't tell me how long. Because if the gestational diabetes I'll have a full growth scan in two weeks to know how big LO is. I'm supposed to go to the diabetes clinic too to start insuline too. Ugh! 

I have also gained 24 lb (yes, whale.) I gained the last 4 lb within a week. My belly feels so huge and heavy that I ended up ordering a belly band.

Dr also told me I'll work until the very last day if I'm OK since I only have 7 weeks of leave left to be with the baby. I'm afraid I'll start labor in the middle of a lesson with my students or something. :dohh:

Today I sent a pic of myself to my cousin. Her answer was "daaang! And you still have 3 more months to go? " I wanted to kill her :wacko: LOL. Are you getting obnoxious comments already?


----------



## bathbabe

Iv been referred, I have my first appointment on Tuesday. Hopefully it will help x


----------



## Khadijah-x

That's super Amber! I have mine Monday and hoping it will bring us both some relief. 

Wow Carolin 24lb top that's a coinsidence! :) I had more comments when I was earlier gone, because my belly came out quite a bit quite early. I wear baggy clothing so I don't get it as much but my family and inlaws do joke and call me fat names.. good job I can take a joke! :D


----------



## bathbabe

I havnt weighed myself in ages. I might brave it later x


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, well today we saw baby boy in 4d, was great and lovely to see him bouncing about, he was so active!

Here he is - a mixture of both of my boys :)

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg1_zpskpriqbcz.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg2_zpse18e3fjo.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg3_zps0mrrqgf4.jpg


----------



## bathbabe

Aww lovely pictures :)

I weighed myself this morning... iv gained 2kg, which is like 4 -5lbs or something. But I expect iv gained so little because im very overweight in the first place x


----------



## kaths101

I don't even dare weigh myself! I don't want to know :haha:


----------



## CarolinDallas

Lovely pics, Kath! How exciting! 

I've been weighing myself obsessively for the last weeks since dr told me I have GD. I'm terrified of a giant baby LOL. I'll know in 10 days I guess.


----------



## bathbabe

Ohhhhh I cant wait for my scan... roll on september 1st! 
Im starting to get very impatient for this baby!! Lol. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey Amber how did your physiotherapy go? Mine went okay, told us some exercises to do and i've been doing them much as possible and my pain doesn't seem as bad today! Result :) hopefully gets better and better. 

What AMAZING 4D pics!! He's super cute! 
We've booked one for Friday after weeks of convincing OH! I think he will definitly be glad we went. He is excited now too. I can't wait and just hope a little willy doesn't pop up as we are still team yellow! :D


----------



## bathbabe

Physio was ok ta. She has given me some exercises too plus a big tubey grip thing iv gotta attempt to climb into :/ lmao.
Im so debating a 4d scan now lol x


----------



## kaths101

They won't look at that area if you say you don't know.. They very much concentrate on the face. Mine looked because I asked her to but didn't see that in 4d :haha: definitely a boy!! 

Can't beiieve I only have 9 ish weeks to go! Eeek


----------



## CarolinDallas

9 weeks! How exciting, Kath! (Oh wow I just realized I have 10-11 weeks to go myself!:happydance:)

I didn't want to do a 3D-4D because I've had complications and I've spent more than anticipated but after seeing those cute chubby cheeks I'm reconsidering LOL.

Glad your physio sessions are going well, ladies! I had awful back pain but DH took me to this store that has massage chairs you can try. According to me I was there for 5 min. According to him, 25 min LOL. The thing is I felt much better after that.


----------



## Khadijah-x

That's great Carolin I'm glad it brought some relief! My mother in law has this hand held massager thing that she loves but it says pregnant women shouldn't use it :( blah!! 

4d scan tomorrow!! :D 

And.. its my birthday today... whoo :)


----------



## bathbabe

Happy birthday xx


----------



## kaths101

You'll love your 4d scan Claire :) and happy birthday, hope you have a great day :cake:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you lovelies :) 

7 hours to go! So excited... click watching!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey ladies! Back from our 4d which was amazing! 

Everything is perfect... and weighing around 3lb :D 

Smiling, eyes open, swallowing.. just beautiful :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150724-WA0036.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20150724-WA0035.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20150724-WA0032.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20150724-WA0040.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20150724-WA0039.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bathbabe

Awwwww lovely!! Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Yawning :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20150724_230018.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bathbabe

So cute :) x


----------



## kaths101

Aw lovely pictures! So glad it went well and I think well worth the money.
It really helps ease the worry to see 10 little fingers etc. 

Soooo any gender inclination?? I'm looking at the face and can't decide :haha:


----------



## CarolinDallas

Great pictures! And happy birthday! What a great present to see your baby!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you! 

I still think boy... OH thinks girl. The receptionist at the clinic said girl too. Well worth the money and if we knew the gender would have been able to see the legs etc too but she stayed chest up :) we found a super deal for £59 Inc CD of images, 2 print outs and a DVD of the whole scan. Great price!

She said bubba is head down, spine along my left and legs up near ribs. Since I started feeling movements at 15 weeks they've always been on my left hand side mainly. Just proves! She said it's the optimal fetal position. I asked if he or she would change position now and she said most likely not as there's not much room now :) she did checks in 2d too we saw umbilical cord with the 3 blood vessels and blood going in and out, heart chambers and visual recording of the HB and audio. She did all measurements and said everything was perfect. 

She said I have a very active one.... which I've been told at every scan and midwife appt... oh no! :D


----------



## CarolinDallas

I would say girl as well :)

I had my growth scan this week. I'm 30w but our boy is between 31-32 weeks at 70 percentile so a bit bigger but within normal range. Hopefully GD will be easier to control now that I finished steroids and he won't grow too much (did I tell you that I woke up with half my face paralyzed one day last week? :wacko:)

He usually moves a lot but that day he was sound asleep so the sonographer couldn't get a clear pic. The best one only shows the right side of his face LOL.


----------



## Khadijah-x

CarolinDallas said:


> I would say girl as well :)
> 
> I had my growth scan this week. I'm 30w but our boy is between 31-32 weeks at 70 percentile so a bit bigger but within normal range. Hopefully GD will be easier to control now that I finished steroids and he won't grow too much (did I tell you that I woke up with half my face paralyzed one day last week? :wacko:)
> 
> He usually moves a lot but that day he was sound asleep so the sonographer couldn't get a clear pic. The best one only shows the right side of his face LOL.

Great to hear the scan went well! And that your GD is getting under control. Your face paralysed!! I would have been terrified! Hope your okay :hugs:

Im 31+2 today, time is flying! Need co sleeper, car seat, baby bath those are the main things. Rest are little things like another sleeping bag, bin for my cloth nappies, some hats don't have any! Only have sleepsuits for LO to wear at the moment, I can't find any unisex outfits so going to wait until we know what LO is! :D 

How weird that in just a few weeks we shall be stalking this forum to see who's popped first!! :happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

Times flying! Im 31weeks today! Eeekk!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Eeeeek! Coming into 30 weeks was such a big number for me.. its like the final stretch of the run and we may never be in the 40's so this could be it! Eeeeek

Did a big baby haul today and brought things for my hospital bag like pj's nighties etc. Also chosen our car seat, it's from birth to 7 years!! How cool


----------



## bathbabe

Do you know your hospitals policy on babys leaving in carseats?? Most if not all insist on you using the carry baby seats to leave hospital in, so you might wanna check that out and borrow one if needed x

Maybe mines just extra strict? We arnt even ment to carry our baby around if going further than the bed.. we have to stick them in the cot and wheel them lol. X


----------



## Khadijah-x

I think that's most hospital policy if not all, with our car seat birth to 7 we can take the baby out in that :) just doesn't have a handle but that's fine and may have to fiddle a bit getting it back in but apparently should only take a few minutes.. I'll be doing some practicing first lol! :)


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, hope you are all doing ok.
Had my sizing scan today and baby is doing well but not enormous haha...he is 70th centile, has an average head, big tummy and shorter than average leg length :haha:
They estimated 5lbs 

I am in a lot of pain with my hips at the moment, I can't roll in bed..I have to get out of bed and then lay down again on my other side, I don't know what it is with the rolling motion but I just can't seem to turn. 

We stopped at Asda and started getting some things for my hospital bag. Large black pants, PJs and maternity pads haha how glamorous. 
Note to the first time mums..dark underwear and lots of pads is a must. I totally underestimated the amount of blood with my first baby! 
I'm doing quite well now, I have clothes, Moses basket and ordered the car seat. Had to get the Britax SHR to fit on my double buggy but hasn't arrived yet. Feeling all very real now. Only 7 weeks to go!


----------



## bathbabe

I read your thread in 3rd tri CarolinDallas. I hope everything goes ok and baby stays in as long as possible xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone :) 

Glad LO is doing well Kath, I also had a growth scan after failing a NST. I don't have a clue about centile though... they jsut said everything was fine lol. She also measured my belly to be 29.. and I'm thinking :O as I was 32 weeks. But baby is right on track and she said belly measurements expecially with first baby can vary so much. Not sure why they bother doing it if it can be so inaccurate! 

I went in with reduced movements again and failed the monitoring so sent me for scan. I worried about seeing any private bits! She was shocked at how far bubbas head is down.. no wonder I keep peeing myself ha! Weight was 1668g whatever that means in pounds.. and all body measurements were within the lines on the sheet they give. 

I got some things for my bag too :D pj's for walking around, a nightie, disposable pants, pads, travel bottles for shampoo etc
I need to get a bikini top to wear in the pool.. just don't want to buy one yet incase my boobs shoot up in size nearer to delivery lol.. 

33 weeks tomorrow.. getting super nervous!


----------



## bathbabe

Hows everyone getting on?? Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi! Good thank you! How are you getting on? 

Had monitoring a few days ago due to cramping and some discharge which may be the start of a show..but thank goodness cervix was closed and LO monitoring was fine. Stay cooking!!! 

Think most LO clothes are washed and ready, hospital bag apart from my clothes. Eek!


----------



## bathbabe

Im ok! Given up work now and my spd seems alot better so far.. :) 
Im getting quite emotional atm, I havnt really had much time to rest and I think its getting to me. My son goes back to school next weds so im hoping that will help me chill out and stop bursting into tears over nothing! 
I also have a growth scan next tuesday so im looking forward to that :happydance: xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Im ok! Given up work now and my spd seems alot better so far.. :)
> Im getting quite emotional atm, I havnt really had much time to rest and I think its getting to me. My son goes back to school next weds so im hoping that will help me chill out and stop bursting into tears over nothing!
> I also have a growth scan next tuesday so im looking forward to that :happydance: xx

Oh bless you! I suppose that's quite natural at the moment as a life changing event is about to happen! Homones galore :dohh:
Yes you'll have more time and able to relax when little man goes back so I'm sure you'll feel better then. 

Scan whooo! Late scans worry me that I'll see a little winkie!! Ha... hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Haha, im not worried. Everything is so big and distorted on late scans that I wont make head nor tail of it! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

How was your scan? :) 

I have consultant app tomorrow, midwife again in 2 weeks when she will do my birth plan. Which I think 38 weeks is a bit late to do it "/ 

How is everyone feeling? 

I went away this weekend, and everyone was like you are mental!! What if you pop!! Lol... but last chance away without LO I suppose! To be honest I felt weird being away and usually I wouldn't want to come back. Soon as I got back I opened up my hospital bag _again_ and started messing about with things. I keep changing the contents! I ironed everything and now the clothes are creased like baby ones, any idea how to stop that? 

My clothes don't fit in there so I think I'll need to take 2 bags..


----------



## bathbabe

Scan was good thanks :) everythings within normal range and im still team yellow! Lol x

Im ashamed to admit i dont own an iron.... :blush: IF something desperately needs doing I give it to my mum lol :rofl: 

Did you enjoy your time away?? X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ah no! I'm an iron FREAK! I don't iron piles of clothes though..just when I need it.. 

My baby clothes were quite creased and blankets, if I had a tumble dryer I'd shove them in there to get rid of the creases.. works a treat!! 

I rolled the clothes instead and hoping that stops them looking like crisps packets.. ha! I'll let you know tomorrow if it's worked when I open it up AGAIN to see ;) 

I'm so glad your scan went well and your still team yellow yay!! 

A friend who is 36+4 had her little boy 4 days ago... :O how scary..I'm on total edge!


----------



## bathbabe

Aw, I had my son at 36+4weeks. Im going to be such a grumpy cow every day after that that I dont go into labour :rofl: x


----------



## Khadijah-x

I have a growth scan today too :D whooooo very excited. Nervous too.. 

I spoke to consultant about birthing in the birthing centre, they are much nicer and a more relaxed environment, but she said I can't :( she said the neonatal team have been informed and will need to test bubbas thyroid after the birth so need to be in the hospital. Blah! But whatever is best! 

Just ordered a TENS machine to use before the pool, I hear alot of good things about them. Also a pain free birth book (LOL)... positive thinking!


----------



## Khadijah-x

So had my growth scan everything was great. Baby estimated at weighing around 5lb 10oz :D couldn't get head measurement as it was too far down she said. 

I saw baby breathe! Amazing. And toes wiggling. Poor bubba is SO squished in there at the moment scan was all arms and legs! 

Tonight I "lost" what I think was a bit of my plug and have had strong period cramps in my tummy and back since. Who knows eeeek!


----------



## bathbabe

Oh how exciting, its starting to feel more and more real now!
Bummer about the birthing centre :( im 'not allowed' either due to my BMI so im in the main hospital, not that I actually mind tho, its all been done up recently and seems quite nice.
I tried a TENS last time but my contractions started super stong so it didnt do anything for me but id imagine if you have a 'normal' labour where contractions build up then it would be quite a nice thing to use.
I *think* I might have lost a tiny bit of plug this morning but im not too sure and babys head is so low now that its uncomfortable to sit down! Iv been convinced im going to go over due this whole pregnancy but the last 2 days have made me rethink that! 

Whats the betting iv just jinxed it and im still hanging around mid Oct :haha: xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

What did your plug look like? I had more tonight and so I'm curious to know if it is or not! But I know they can come in many different forms. They are super gross ha... 

Lol I hope I go over! Feeling very unprepared tbh! 

I've heard the TENS is more of a distraction than a pain reliever and alot rave about it, I hope it works for me before the pool :)


----------



## bathbabe

Oh it was deffo plug, I lost a big chunk later on. Its like a big glob of snot. (Mine was clear, but iv heard it can be yellow/green too?) And if your gross enough to touch it like me, its kinda sticky! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Mine was tinged brown. Today I had some more very sticky in a ball really but clear today. 

Sat on sofa watching Mr Bean around 17.30 and felt bubba move and pain on my cervix which I feel quite often lately like sharp pains. So Anyhoo.. bubba moves, I feel a click, I hear a POP.. and out my waters come. On the sofa. Lol! I walk to bathroom and they kept coming and coming, I stepped in it.. Haa! Had to walk back into living room and they were just everywhere which I had to mop up. I called the MW and told me to come in. So yeah.. I was 1cm around 22.30 last night and i've been admitted into a ward. If I don't go into established labour within 24 hours I'll be induced... but doc said he thinks I'll progress alone. He was right. I'm having contractions every 5-7 minutes and they feel all in my lower back and legs.. 

I'm alone on the ward as can't have partners here until on delivery suite.. how lame! 

So anyway ladies... pray for me.. looks like I'm going first!!! :D


----------



## kaths101

Oh my gosh how exciting!! 

I have merrily been sat here thinking no one has been posting in this thread for ages (I usually get email alerts) but had nothing but came here this morning and read this!! Whoop good luck Claire! How exciting and makes it all the more real. 

I had another sizing scan on Tuesday and my little chunk has put on 3lbs in3 weeks so now est 8lbs. By due date he will be 10lbs 13 apparently! Eeek and the head size is massive...

They don't want to induce so just got to wait and hope he isn't late. 
I've had a few Braxton hicks but that's it so far. I'm also not allowed in the MLU but I don't mind as long as he arrives healthy I'll have him in the corridor if I have to :haha:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wowza what a chunk!! :D how cute.. 
Can't believe it's me first!! Bet that make it feel soooo real for you! Eeeek... I've had to send OH to Tesco for early baby clothes as newborn will hang off the poor one! 
I've had contractions all night regular when I walk around they die off when l lay down but I need to sleep! Zzzz

They are strong :O in my back and didn't expect it in the sides of my legs!


----------



## kaths101

Oh yes newborn will be too big, whereas I'm thinking all my newborn will be too small :cry:

Can't wait to see what colour you have, hopefully it won't be long for you! You've made me all excited now. 

I had really bad back contractions with Jack, with George it was all round the front and down my legs. So strange. 
How often are your contractions? Keep moving and upright if you can xx


----------



## bathbabe

Eeeeeeeeeeekk!!! Good luck hun!! Keep us updated! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Eeeeek im wondering what colour too lol! So excited to know what I've had.... blue or pink!! 

My contractions aren't regular. Sometimes a minute apart, other times 20 mins apart. Constant dull period pain, when contraction comes my legs really hurt and my back. 

They are inducing me as they need to speed things up as it's been 24 hours since my waters broke. I'll be moved to delivery suite as soon as there's a bed available. Eek!


----------



## kaths101

Hope you're getting on ok..looking forward to a baby picture :)


----------



## bathbabe

Yay!! Oooh how exciting! All my pains and symptoms have come to nothing! Im so disapointed lol x


----------



## kaths101

Any news? Hope you are doing ok. 

Bathbabe, I really thought I was starting something the other night but it all just disappeared! I bet this one will keep me waiting like the others!


----------



## bathbabe

Well..... I have a blue baby!!! 

Born 8th Sept at 5:40am 4hours after waters breaking and 3hours after starting contractions!
5lb 11.5oz. 36+4weeks!
Hows everybody else getting on? X


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> Well..... I have a blue baby!!!
> 
> Born 8th Sept at 5:40am 4hours after waters breaking and 3hours after starting contractions!
> 5lb 11.5oz. 36+4weeks!
> Hows everybody else getting on? X

Wow and here is me waiting for an update from Claire! 

CONGRATULATIONS, the pains obviously were going somewhere then! 
What is his name? He is so diddy. Is everything ok? Xx

Nothing here! I bet I'm going to be the last, I was in the other groups i joined with my first two boys. Everyone was having babies apart from me :cry:


----------



## bathbabe

It was so quick and intense... I was LOUD! I had a guy trying to put in a cannula and take bloods while im screaming I need to push... I kept being told off... lmao.

No name yet &#9786; and bf isnt going well at all but I dont mind, he is being topped up with formula x


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> It was so quick and intense... I was LOUD! I had a guy trying to put in a cannula and take bloods while im screaming I need to push... I kept being told off... lmao.
> 
> No name yet &#9786; and bf isnt going well at all but I dont mind, he is being topped up with formula x

Aww is this your first I can't remember? You have every right to be loud :haha:
Keep persisting with the bf it gets easier after the first week x


----------



## kaths101

Hope you are both doing ok?? 

I'm still not so patiently waiting!!


----------



## bathbabe

We are good ta. Hes my second :) still no name tho!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies!! Sorry for the delayed response!

So... I gave birth to a... beautiful baby.. GIRL!!! On Tuesday morning 5.25am 36 hours after my waters had broke... I ended up with a forceps delivery after pushing her for 3 hours back to back contractions from 5cm as her head was SO low. It was a traumatic labour and I keep having flash backs "/ but she's here and im truly blessed!! 

We were kept in for 3 days on antibiotics because of how long she remainded inside after waters had broken. Day after we came home.. she was back in with jaundice. Blah!! But tonight she was taken off the lights yay!!!! She's responded well to the treatment but still here until Monday atleast. 

At birth she weighed 5lb 14oz, but she's in 4lb clothes!! She's so petite.i can't believe she's a girl.. I was convinced otherwise!!

and we finally named her.. Halimah Sa'Diyah :) xxx 

Who's popped then??? Lol.. 

I'll post piccies!


----------



## Khadijah-x

bathbabe said:


> Well..... I have a blue baby!!!
> 
> Born 8th Sept at 5:40am 4hours after waters breaking and 3hours after starting contractions!
> 5lb 11.5oz. 36+4weeks!
> Hows everybody else getting on? X

Our bubbas have the same birthday!!!!!! Mines 15 minutes older than yours :haha::happydance::hugs: how bizzare... 

Congratulations!!


----------



## bathbabe

Khadijah-x said:


> bathbabe said:
> 
> 
> Well..... I have a blue baby!!!
> 
> Born 8th Sept at 5:40am 4hours after waters breaking and 3hours after starting contractions!
> 5lb 11.5oz. 36+4weeks!
> Hows everybody else getting on? X
> 
> Our bubbas have the same birthday!!!!!! Mines 15 minutes older than yours :haha::happydance::hugs: how bizzare...
> 
> Congratulations!!Click to expand...

You too!! Amazing! Lovely name!! I cant post pictures because either it just doesnt work from phones or I just cant get it to work from my phone lol! :( xx


----------



## bathbabe

Sorry you had such a rough time :( forceps scare the shit outta me!! Id have caved and demanded a csection at that point, they really really freak me out!! Hope your all home soon xx


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry for the delayed response!
> 
> So... I gave birth to a... beautiful baby.. GIRL!!! On Tuesday morning 5.25am 36 hours after my waters had broke... I ended up with a forceps delivery after pushing her for 3 hours back to back contractions from 5cm as her head was SO low. It was a traumatic labour and I keep having flash backs "/ but she's here and im truly blessed!!
> 
> We were kept in for 3 days on antibiotics because of how long she remainded inside after waters had broken. Day after we came home.. she was back in with jaundice. Blah!! But tonight she was taken off the lights yay!!!! She's responded well to the treatment but still here until Monday atleast.
> 
> At birth she weighed 5lb 14oz, but she's in 4lb clothes!! She's so petite.i can't believe she's a girl.. I was convinced otherwise!!
> 
> and we finally named her.. Halimah Sa'Diyah :) xxx
> 
> Who's popped then??? Lol..
> 
> I'll post piccies!

Aww congratulations, I guessed something was happening as we hadn't heard from you in a few days. I'm glad she is here safe and sound though your labour does sound pretty horrific, there are people you can talk it through with and go back to the hospital and talk with the team etc. I know a few people that have done that and it really helped. Don't leave it too long :hugs:
Do you know when you said you were in labour I just knew you were having a girl I don't know why!! 
Lovely name! How is your husband? I bet he is so overwhelmed with it all! 

I can't beleve you both gave birth on the same day, IM the one that needs to give birth im carrying a baby elephant and you two come first. Stomps feet :haha:
Can't believe it was almost the same time on the same day and almost the same weight too! Awww can't wait to see the two little bundles. 
Now time to get my lazy baby moving!!


----------



## bathbabe

Eee how exciting! Wont be long for you! Enjoy it! Seriously... we went out yesterday and everyone was pregnant and it made me sad!! Even tho I was holding my beautiful boy I was upset I wasnt still pregnant! Hormones! Lol xx


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> Eee how exciting! Wont be long for you! Enjoy it! Seriously... we went out yesterday and everyone was pregnant and it made me sad!! Even tho I was holding my beautiful boy I was upset I wasnt still pregnant! Hormones! Lol xx

Yes trying to make the most of it, it's my last baby and I don't actually want him here until due date as I want to get Jack settled at school. He has just started in reception - He starts full time on the 21st! So hang on baby haha


----------



## kaths101

Hope you are both doing ok, probably both very sleep deprived. Hope those little babies are behaving. Are you out of hospital yet?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi! Little miss went back in hospital for 4 days with severe jaundice :( awful! She's out now and doing well. Feeding was horrendous as she was prem and sleepy from jaundice she was having such trouble breast feeding. The hospital wanted me to express 45ml every 3 hours for her else they would top up with formula. I spent all night every night massaging, expressing, to make sure I got the amount. Which 45ml of thick yellow colostrum in 3 hours is ALOT! But I was bloomin determined! So that wasn't fun.. she was tube and syringe fed as I didn't want her on a bottle if she was struggling to feed off me. As the days went on her latch got stronger and eventually 7 days after birth. . She fed from me properly! Perseverance certainly pays off and now she's a little boobie monster hehe. .
She's feeding every 2 hours but at some point in the day she will have a few hours of cluster feeding. 

I'm still not over the birth. My whole body aches my stiches ache and I'm still getting scary flashbacks :( it was awful.. I'm sure I will get over it in due course! :D 

How is everyone else?

I'll try and upload a pic now


----------



## Khadijah-x

First born all scrunched up... 

Then 1 day old on the right :):kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2015-09-15 23_51_32.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bathbabe

Aww beautiful!!
Im expressing atm, 2 full days with just mummy milk!! He was being topped up with formula because I couldnt hand express any colostrum and my hospital doesnt like pumps to be used till day 2. So he would have a small suckle off me, but it would make him fall asleep plus he would only feed off one side!! Then formula top up to keep his blood sugars up.
Im doing good with pumping now :happydance: he also has the occasional feed from me but its still too much hard work for him. Xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hospital doesn't like? That sounds a bit crazy... Yay for mummy's milk! Your doing a fab job!m

My LO wouldn't suckle very good, she learnt to latch but not keep the latch. At home 2 nights ago I got so worried as she had no wet nappies and I was really worried! I gave in and gave her a bottle with my milk. Next feed came and I tried her on me again and she latched and fed perfectly and has ever since! I think her sucking on the bottle made her learn that suckle equals milk. Since then she's done great. 

I defo recommend lots of skin to skin, hand expressing a little before trying him on the breast as sometimes a hard breast doesn't help. Stimulation and massage. Keeping him near the breast when topping him up. Etc x


----------



## kaths101

Wow 45mls is a lot to express, you done good..and so well done for persevering with the breast feeding..sounds like she has the hang of it now so that's great! 
She is beautiful awww, thank you for the picture and seeing her next to your scan picture in your profile is amazing! 

He will get there Amber as Claire says he just needs to associate boob with feed. 
I've been lucky with both of mine they latched straight away..so hoping this one does too. Remember to get eating and drinking well, you kinda forget when you're up every two hours but it's so important for your milk. 

I'm still a week from due date which is crazy to think you've both had your babies a week!


----------



## bathbabe

Yeah they said pumps are too harsh for the first day or so, so to just hand express? I dunno, iv never done it before so I dont know any better? 
I do keep trying him on the boob but it just seems to knacker him out :( 
Aw I really wish I could upload pictures xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

That was the problem with my LO, she would have a few suckles and just fall asleep or come off. It seemed such hard work for her. It was so fustrating!!

My LO is called... Halimah Sa'Diyah :) the name means mild, gentle and patient. It's a Muslim name, Halimah Sa'Diyah was the wet nurse of our Prophet Muhammad. So it's a beautiful name which has a lovely meaning :) I think so anyway hehe.. 

14 days old today! How bizzare.. she should still be inside!!


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> That was the problem with my LO, she would have a few suckles and just fall asleep or come off. It seemed such hard work for her. It was so fustrating!!
> 
> My LO is called... Halimah Sa'Diyah :) the name means mild, gentle and patient. It's a Muslim name, Halimah Sa'Diyah was the wet nurse of our Prophet Muhammad. So it's a beautiful name which has a lovely meaning :) I think so anyway hehe..
> 
> 14 days old today! How bizzare.. she should still be inside!!

Really is a beautiful name, Wow I can't believe she is 2 weeks old already! And mine is still getting bigger and bigger by the day inside!! :wacko:
Due date tomorrow!


----------



## bathbabe

Crazy our babies are 2 weeks old already!!! Beautiful name! We have settled on Lucas :) took 10days for us to finally decide lol xx


----------



## kaths101

DUE DATE TODAY!! Come on baby! 

Lucas is a lovely name, hope he is doing ok. How's the breastfeeding going now? X


----------



## bathbabe

Happy due date! 
Breastfeeding is rubbish! He is still so so sleepy and lazy. Doing my best expressing for now but dunno how long im gunna be able to carry on for x


----------



## kaths101

bathbabe said:


> Happy due date!
> Breastfeeding is rubbish! He is still so so sleepy and lazy. Doing my best expressing for now but dunno how long im gunna be able to carry on for x

Thanks, Aww lazy boy..I've got a lazy boy too..he's not moving anywhere! 
I hated expressing too, you've done well to do it so long - I think if I couldn't breastfeed, I'd be on the formula by now I think! Is he good with the bottle? X


----------



## bathbabe

Yeah he is good with a bottle. 
I dont mind pumping but its just finding the time and making sure i keep up with it.
The end is in sight, baby will be here before you know it!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Amber have you tried stripping him off for feeds? I have to do that for Halimah sometimes, and even during a feed she will being herself off but if I offer again she will carry on so I have to keep offering unti she gets mad and defo doesn't want anymore lol..

Has he been checked for tongue tie? And have you had any support workers help you out with the feeding? 

Cannot believe our LOs are nearly 3 weeks old.. she's 18 days today! Time flies.. and she's changing so much every day!


----------



## bathbabe

No I havnt tried stripping him off! I dont know why I didnt think of that because I used to do with my first son! Ta for the reminder!!
Yeah he was checked for tongue tie before we left hospital.
Its crazy how quick this time is going!! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

Did it improve things Amber, stripping him off? Make an appt with a lactation consultant too they really helped me!! They'll come to your house. 

How is everything? How's it being a new mummy again? 

And has Kath popped?? I'm going to stalk her profile..


----------



## kaths101

No I'm still here now 12 days overdue :growlmad:
had a sweep Thursday..lost bits of plug over Friday and Saturday and nothing since.got another sweep booked for this afetrnoon and if nothing will be induced Wednesday...REALLY didn't want to be induced and Im worrying about the size of this baby. The longer it is going the bigger He is getting!! 
The second sweep worked for both my boys but this is the longest I've gone overdue! Eek


----------



## Khadijah-x

Poor you gosh! ! My LO is 4 weeks old tomorrow and yours is still cooking.. how bizzare. Clearly he's nice and cosy inside.. but we want to see him! Are you trying all the remedies.. raspberry leaf tea, pineapple, rumpy pumpy?


----------



## kaths101

Khadijah-x said:


> Poor you gosh! ! My LO is 4 weeks old tomorrow and yours is still cooking.. how bizzare. Clearly he's nice and cosy inside.. but we want to see him! Are you trying all the remedies.. raspberry leaf tea, pineapple, rumpy pumpy?

I know it's crazy, I was due first and yours is 4 weeks old. I'm sure I going to have a 12lber! 

No I haven't to be honest, sex is just too painful.. I don't really believe in all the pineapple and curry (I don't like curry :haha:). I have been active, walking lots etc. I do feel like my body is getting ready so hopefully won't need to be induced or if I do need to go in they won't need to do much to get it going, I just hate the idea of being strapped to the bed. 
Hopefully I will have some news soon. 
Any new pics of your little ones? X


----------



## kaths101

:wave: my little birth story :D
Induction went well..went in at 2pm on Tuesday 6th but they had no beds so couldn't get in until 3:30pm. Had pessary inserted about 4:30pm. Not a lot was happening so was sent off for a walk and OH and I had some dinner in the canteen. He went home about 6:30pm to see the boys and put them to bed as the midwife said baby wouldn't arrive until tomorrow was 2cm dilated. 
As soon as he went my contractions started 7:30pm and really ramped up by 9pm. I was on my own and the midwife kept offering me a bath and paracetamol. I kept trying to explain I have quick Births and I felt I was close. She said I wasnt! I was checked at 10pm and I was 4cm with contractions every 2\3 minutes so they sent me to delivery suite...that journey was agony!! Before I went I asked the midwife to phone OH but she said it was too early but I decided to anyway sneakily on my mobile as he had a 45 minute journey. He ran into the delivery room at 11:05pm and I gave birth at 11:23pm :D he only just made it!! 

Here is 'little' Charlie weighing 10lb 2oz born on 6th October 

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg1_zpsxn5jopza.jpg

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/image.jpg2_zpsavdcsofp.jpg


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wow!! Atlast how beautiful! He's a little stunner and check that hair out. Gosh it's so annoying when they say you aren't close.. darling we know our bodies! I've seen it on programmes before and the MW is like 'your not close your 2cm' 30 seconds later out flies this baby lol!!

You did so well bless you. How you feeling?? How is he? :) 

Well done xx 

10lb!!!!! Wowza. . He looks smaller than Halimah did, and she was 5lb 14oz lol pictures are very deceiving she was a little dot. Very happy for you xx


----------



## kaths101

Yes the midwife was really starting to annoy me, why don't I try a bath to ease the pain? Um no, the only thing that will ease the pain is to have this baby! 

I'm ok, I had some horrible after pains in my stomach last night and a few big clots - yuck. I had some stitches but haven't had any problems with them.
He is fine, breastfeeding well. Just waiting for my milk to come in. He is quite chilled as are we being our third lol.

He is tiny to me but if you look at this pic you can see his size against my 4 year old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations!! Wow! Gorgeous! X


----------



## Khadijah-x

kaths101 said:


> Yes the midwife was really starting to annoy me, why don't I try a bath to ease the pain? Um no, the only thing that will ease the pain is to have this baby!
> 
> I'm ok, I had some horrible after pains in my stomach last night and a few big clots - yuck. I had some stitches but haven't had any problems with them.
> He is fine, breastfeeding well. Just waiting for my milk to come in. He is quite chilled as are we being our third lol.
> 
> He is tiny to me but if you look at this pic you can see his size against my 4 year old!

Oh yes what a chunk lol!! Little Halimah has gained 1lb per week for the last 3 weeks, super milk!! I'm glad the feeding is going well. It's super stressful first few days and Halimah had to be tube and syringe fed for a week because she just wouldn't latch. I'm sorry to hear of your after pains. I didn't really get any apart from with feeding, it definitely does make your uterus contract.. ouch! My stiches were awful though for weeks.. couldn't sit down or walk properly. Oh the joys :dohh:

How are the other 2 with him? Is family life going well? 

I registered Halimah yesterday (cutting it fine I know). Was lovely to see her little birth certificate! 

What was the other ladies name who used to post in here? I wonder if she's given birth :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

Oh how funny!! We registered Lucas on Tuesday too!!!! And they were born on the same day lol.

Im still pumping, he wont take boob at all now. We are roughly 50/50 breastmilk/formula and im ok with that :) 
Got Lucas weighed monday so 4weeks 6days and he was 8lb 6oz, little chunk lol. 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ahh bless Amber do you have breastfeeding support workers in your area? Not sure if I've said it before they could come out and help with the feeding. Halimah-Sa'diyah is goooood she's getting weighed on Monday and I reckon she's gotta be hitting 10lb.. she has a double chin ha!! :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

How is everyone and their little ones?? :) xx


----------



## kaths101

We're doing good thanks, Charlie was 9lb 13 at last weigh in so still has a few ounces to go to back to birth weight but we're getting there. Can't believe he is 3 weeks old already on Tuesday. Where is the time going?? 

We've had a bit of a nightmare feeding the last few weeks. He has such a shallow latch he was chomping at my nipple,he and I also has thrush so that was mega painful I my boobs. Felt like someone was sticking a needle in my nipple!! But the last few days are better, the pain is getting less and he is latching better - I basically have to force my breast in his mouth. 

The other two boys love him to bits - especially Jack he always wants to hold him and kiss him it's very cute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hey Kath. I'm glad to hear the feeding is going better, how is it now? Halimah has been fussing on the breast for last week or so.. really frustrates me! I think it's wind or when she's tired. 

She's 8 weeks now! And 2 days.. was due her vaccinations today but I cancelled them. Still doing more research and trying to come to a decision about it. Very big decision either way! 

Now is little man and the boys? 

I'm in middle od decorating my place but really coming together :) xx

Looks like we all busy being mammas hehe.. 

How does he sleep in the night? Halimah usually wakes every 2 hours, last night every 4!! Because I'd gave her a lush bath ;) friends are like Ahh inshaaAllah she'll sleep through soon.. "/ I'm like she's 8 weeks old lol... I don't mind he waking. And it's natural for her to wake not sleep through! ::D


----------



## kaths101

Hi, yes much better thanks. It's not as painful (nowhere near) though a bit worried about my milk supply. Charlie is really fussy too sometimes..I think it is wind. But it is frustrating when they are crying with hunger but then pop on and off and squirm about! 
Charlie is 4 weeks, 2 days - weird to think I'm a month behind you..

He is a good sleeper, does 4 hours at a time at night which is just brilliant and by far the best sleeper out of the three boys. My first two were every two hours max! He is so good though. He sleeps 8-12 then about 12:30-4 and then he feeds for about an hour and sleeps until 8 so I can't complain really and I like our night time snuggles. My mum also commented that he should be sleeping through the night by 6 weeks ...ummm ok I don't think so. Jack didn't sleep through the night until 10 months, George was 1 so I'm not expecting it any time soon and like you not bothered. Babies Aren't meant to sleep all night as newborns! 

Jack and George are absolutely besotted with him..they always argue to who gets to hold him first etc but it's lovely and there is no jealousy at all. 

We'll have to post some pictures I got some lovely smiles this morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi Kath! How gorgeous is he!! Super sweet boy xx 

I'm glad the boys are good with him and love him alot, it can make it difficult when they get jealous which is only natural too but amazing they aren't! :) 

That really does sound like wind to me or cluster feeding. Halimah did that ALOT about 2 weeks ago and it was SOOOOOOO frustrating, she'd be trying to eat her hand so I'd latch her on and she'd fuss and squirm and pull off. It's very natural and normal and can be due to tiredness wind or heading up to a developmental leap. There's an app called Wonder Weeks, it's really good about developmental leaps etc. I have the book too 

Halimah had blood in her poop yesterday so doc has sent sample off and her poop seems a bit mucusy today. I realised today it might be due to something I ate, so I'm avoiding that! 

Halimah is 11 weeks 4 days old today, nearly 3 months :O shocking..I'll get a pic too :) 

There's a Facebook page called 
Breastfeeding yummy mummy's 
Come join us :)


----------



## bathbabe

How random! I come on her for the first time in ages.. and find you promoting a fb breastfeeding page I was kicked out of last night :rofl: 
Hope you are all good??? Xxx


----------



## kaths101

Haha what did you get kicked out for!? Also very weird as I found khadijah on the group without even reading this post first!!! Weird huh 
We are getting on fine thanks, little man has bronchitis at the moment so is poorly but apart from that he's a gem! Such a cutie!


----------



## bathbabe

Coz I said fed was best when some woman was bitching about a random stranger she had met in a shop who 'had only bothered to breastfeed for 3weeks' and that she would 'be ashamed' if that was her. :grr:
Got right on my tits. Dont judge others over it!! Its a completely personal choice and who knows maybe there was a different reason and she didnt want to explain it to a random stranger in a shop!! :growlmad: then some others started saying that formula is bare minimum and basically if your child ever has even a drop of formula then your a shit mum :shrug: then I may have gone on to say it was the opinions of those that give us breastfeeding mums the nickname 'breastfeeding brigade' 
Stuck up bitches. 
There is a massive difference between being supportive of breastfeeding and being downright vindictive towards formula x


----------



## kaths101

Oh yes I commented on that thread too....how weird to think all 3 of us were there! Haha 
I said that the lady probably worded it wrong, and it's no ones business really is it how she feeds her baby! Eeek can't believe you got kicked out. 

So you are breastfeeding now? Cos you struggled to start with didn't you? It hasn't been an easy ride for me either. Had thrush between us for the first 10 weeks - was agony!! Very nearly gave up! (Couldn't be bothered :winkwink:)


----------



## bathbabe

I dont care that I was kicked out but I am pissed off that admin couldnt be bothered to reply to me, id be ASHAMED if that was me! :rofl: 
Im expressing. But its still classed as breastfeeding by drs etc I just dont nurse. Although he did latch for a bit earlier - id run out of milk upstairs (feeding while trying to watch my eldest in the bath) so thought id see what happens... same as when he was born, bobbing on and off and just fussing over it *sigh* :shrug:


----------



## Adorebeinamom

I would love a buddy too! I got my bfp on Jan 1 and am due September 13th


----------



## kaths101

Adorebeinamom said:


> I would love a buddy too! I got my bfp on Jan 1 and am due September 13th

Hi, congrats on the bfp! We are an old group so have all had our babies now. Is it already a year when we were getting our bfps!!! Crazy!! Xx


----------



## Adorebeinamom

oh wow ok! lol Sorry! i didnt see the dates!


----------



## Khadijah-x

How is everyone!!! :D 

I'm pregnant again :)


----------

